# Wie den DAFV besser machen?



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

Es gibt ja Leute, die meinen, man könne den DAFV reformieren  - leider scheinen die kein Thema eröffnen zu können, um dazu Ideen und Anregungen zu sammeln und drüber zu diskutieren (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4193061#post4193061).

Und auch zu vergessen, was da alles mit Satzung und Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben wurde und zu Änderungen z. B. bei der Satzung auf der HV eine Mehrheit von 90% notwendig wäre.

Da helfen wir dann aber doch gerne und eröffnen hiermit einen Thread, wo ihr genau darüber diskutieren könnt:

Wie ihr meint, dennoch den DAFV besser machen zu können...


----------



## Koalabaer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Mangelnde Beteiligung heißt ,,gibt nichts zu verbessern?  

Gerade diese Postings von Mitgliedern lässt mich allerdings aufhorchen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290276

Was sollte also ein Bundesverband vertreten? Diese, vielleicht von vielen vertretende Meinung?
Schwierig! Demokratie ist ja ne geile Sache... solange wie es die eigene Meinung trifft.

PS: um also deine Ursprungsfrage zu beantworten... bedarf es einer Abstimmung. Hier könnten sich viele für eine Fischereiprüfung etc. aussprechen.
Halte ich für überflüssig, muß mich aber eventuell fügen!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Vor allem, dass genau die sich hier nicht melden, die sonst jeden Thread für dieses Thema genutzt haben. Und für die ja extra diese Möglichkeit mit dem Thread hier geschaffen wurde, da sie scheinbar nicht selber einen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen konnten oder wollten...

Der Rest wird sich das (wie ich zugegeben auch) denken, was hier Offtopic wäre - und ich daher hier nicht schreiben kann..


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

@Thomas,

glaubst Du wirklich es wäre möglich daß sich irgend etwas zum positiven für die Angler ändert? 
"Wieviel" man mit (zum Teil) persönlichem Einsatz und viel Überzeugungsarbeit erreicht konnte ja schon lange vor dem Vollzug der "Fusion" festgestellt werden...|kopfkrat
Bin in der Hinsicht sehr pessimistisch, Ralle24 und einige andere haben es schon oft auf den Punkt gebracht, an dieser Entwicklung zum Nachteil für die Angelei wie ich sie lieb(t)e wird sich nichts mehr ändern.
Jedes Jahr gibts mehr Gängelungen, Einschränkungen, ehemalige DAV-Gewässer die den Eigentümer wechseln, Karten die auf einmal doppelt soviel kosten usw und so fort...
Bin gespannt wie viele sich hier melden mit "Verbesserungsvorschlägen" und vor allem wie diese aussehen für den Verband der für die Angler da sein sollte. 
|rolleyes


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> 
> glaubst Du wirklich es wäre möglich daß sich irgend etwas zum positiven für die Angler ändert?
> 
> ...


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Rest wird sich das (wie ich zugegeben auch) denken, was hier Offtopic wäre - und ich daher hier nicht schreiben kann..



Ich hab den Thread ja nicht aufgemacht, weil ich glaube, dass man den DAFV verbessern könnte (Leichen schminkt man vielleicht vor dem Beerdigen, versucht sie aber nicht wieder zu beleben).

Sondern, weil immer wieder welche das Thema offtopic in andere Threads eingebracht haben - um denen zu helfen, ihr Thema hier ontopic diskutieren zu können (die sich nun ja nicht mehr blicken lassen)..

Was ich glaube, ist also komplett wurscht und in dem Thread hier gehts nicht darum, ob man glaubt, den DAFV verbessern zu können,* sondern wie *die, die das glauben, das hinkriegen wollen.

Bitte daher hier auch Ontopic bleiben.
Danke.


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ok, versteh schon, dann hoffen wir mal daß sich noch jemand blicken lässt von denen die sich nicht mehr blicken lassen .
"Wurscht" ist übrigens ne gute Idee, bringt jedenfalls mehr als Leichen zu schminken.
Na denn noch viel Spass beim "Ontopic", ich such schon mal nach nem günstigen Angelschein für Polen. :m

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

*Wie den DAFV besser machen?

ganz einfach:   Abschaffen
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Bitte Ontopic bleiben:
Hier gehts drum, Vorschläge für die Verbesserung des DAFV einzubringen (ihn also bestehen zu lassen)..

Weil das die Intention derer war, die immer dazu andere Threads mit anderen Themen benutzt haben....

Auch wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag für richtig halte, hat er hier im Thema nix verloren.

Danke.


----------



## JimiG (30. August 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Erst einmal  die komplette Führungsriege tauschen. Finanzdebakel komplett und zügig aufarbeiten und beseitigen. Keine blabla Leitlinien sondern konkrete Ziele verfassen dann durch die Basis abstimmen lassen und diese konsequent durchsetzen. Sponsoren suchen, denn mit deren Hilfe ließe sich vieles kostengünstiger durchführen.Jährlicher Rechenschaftsbericht des Vorstandes und notwendige Bestätigung durch die Mitglieder und nicht durch irgendwelche Delegierten. Wenn der Rechenschaftsbericht nicht abgenickt wird Verwarnung an das Präsidium die Aufgaben innerhalb einer Frist zu lösen. Sollte diese nach der Frist nicht geschehen sein, Ablösung der betreffenden Präsidiumsmitglieder. Verbesserung der Rechtslage der Angler und somit  endlich einmal Erleichterungen für uns Angler durch Lobbyarbeit. Falls dieses nicht möglich ist, Schaffung der Rechtssicherheit für uns bei Fragen wie Hegefischen etc. Offensiver Kampf gegen Schmutzkampagnen der Organisation PETA durch Anzeigen gegen diesen Verband und verbesserte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt inge es wohl schneller das Ding zu Grabe zu tragen und was neues hochzuziehen als das sich solche Reformen dort durchsetzen ließen.


----------



## Smanhu (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Erstmal den BV komplett löschen. 
Dann die LV-Präsis aller LV zusammenkommen und an einen runden Tisch setzen lassen. Hierbei müssen die obersten Leitlinien zum Fischen hier in Deutschland festgelegt werden. Diese müssen für die Landesverbände bindend und so liberal wie möglich sein.
Da gewisse Dinge ja auch in politischen Ebenen (D oder Europa) kommuniziert werden müssen/sollten, könnte man sich 2-3 Politiker „zu Lobbyfreunden machen“ (von Kompetenz rede ich bei Politikern nicht, da selten vorhanden und meine in diesem Kontext Einfluss), die mit 2-3 zuvor gewählten Sprechern der Landesverbände (in Vollzeit und mit ausreichender Kompetenz), Lobbyarbeit und Entscheidungen/Beratungen durchführen. Entscheidungen werden hierbei aber nur weitergereicht und müssen zuvor von allen LV „genehmigt“ werden.
Finanziell muss ein „Jahresrahmen“ für diese Herren festgelegt werden (finanziert durch die LV). Nach 12 Monaten wird die Arbeit der Herren bewertet. Sollte deren Leistung ungenügend sein, entsorgen und durch neue ersetzen. Bei guter Arbeit kann mit einem Bonussystem belohnt werden.

Das ist nur mal so ein Gedanke. Ob das jetzt gut ist oder weniger gut…..
Ich denke, dass diese ganze Struktur bzgl. Bundesverband nix taugt. Viel zu unflexibel für die heutige Zeit.


----------



## JimiG (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

ist so ähnlich wie mein Gedanke, nur sollte über wichtige Sachen wie z.B. Leitsätze und der Weg deren Umsetzung von den Mitgliederversammlungen an der Basis abgestimmt werden. das würde ein wenig diese alten Seilschaften in den LV´s entmachten. denn der Filz der sich dort über Jehre aufgebaut hat gehört ordentlich ausgekämmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Erstmal den BV komplett löschen.
> Dann die LV-Präsis aller LV zusammenkommen und an einen runden Tisch setzen lassen. Hierbei müssen die obersten Leitlinien zum Fischen hier in Deutschland festgelegt werden. Diese müssen für die Landesverbände bindend und so liberal wie möglich sein.
> Da gewisse Dinge ja auch in politischen Ebenen (D oder Europa) kommuniziert werden müssen/sollten, könnte man sich 2-3 Politiker „zu Lobbyfreunden machen“ (von Kompetenz rede ich bei Politikern nicht, da selten vorhanden und meine in diesem Kontext Einfluss), die mit 2-3 zuvor gewählten Sprechern der Landesverbände (in Vollzeit und mit ausreichender Kompetenz), Lobbyarbeit und Entscheidungen/Beratungen durchführen. Entscheidungen werden hierbei aber nur weitergereicht und müssen zuvor von allen LV „genehmigt“ werden.
> Finanziell muss ein „Jahresrahmen“ für diese Herren festgelegt werden (finanziert durch die LV). Nach 12 Monaten wird die Arbeit der Herren bewertet. Sollte deren Leistung ungenügend sein, entsorgen und durch neue ersetzen. Bei guter Arbeit kann mit einem Bonussystem belohnt werden.
> ...


Nochmal:
Auch wenn ich mit euch inhaltlich einer Meinung bin, ist das hier Offtopic - hier gehts NUR drum, den DAFV besser zu machen, nicht den (zuerst) abzuschaffen.
Bitte Ontopic bleiben..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Grundsätzlich müsste sich ein besserer DAFV primär von veralteten Denkweisen trennen.

Drosse' und Konsorten mit ihren antiquierten Ansichten müssen endlich ein für alle Male raus aus den Köpfen ..auf die Schutthalde damit.

Änderung in Selbstverständnis und Organisation, weg vom Verwaltungs-und Delegiertenapparatschik..hin zum effektiv strukuriertem Dienstleister mit hör-und spürbarer Sach-und Fachkompetenz.

Direktes(!) Mitsprache-und Entscheidungsrecht der zahlenden Basis anstatt Zahlviehstatus.

Möglichst Transparente Geschäftsberichte.

Anzustreben sind eine bestmögliche Lobbyarbeit sowie möglichst liberale Regelungen.

Eine ideologische Gängelung oder passives Verhalten gegenüber Angelgegnern ist strikt abzulehnen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergiss es - die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das ja alles so (siehe auch Schleppangelverbot SH, Abknüppelgebot Bayern etc...), richtige Angler (und die Minderheit derer bei den organisierten hat das keine Chance)..


Nein, eine gewisse Zahl wollen das nicht!!! 
Sie denken in den Vereinen sind sie sind Machtlos gegen die Vorstände, was aber nicht stimmt. Sie müßten sich nur mal zusammenraffen und auf JHV gehen und diese "sprengen".

Und die unorganisierten haben kein Sprachrohr weil eben belächelte Einzelkämpfer... Und das wissen die Verbände.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Verbandsunwesen gehört weg, sonst ist Angeln in Deutschland dem Untergang geweiht und es bleibt nur schützertaugliches Angelfischen über..


Ebenfalls nein, auch wenn du das nicht gerne hörst!! 
Nur mit einem Verband der für die Angler spricht können wir unser Hobby noch retten. Das *Unwesen*, das Anglerfeindliche muß weg, das stimmt.
Aber das erreicht man nur indem man den Verband erneuert und die alten Seilschaften kappt.
Ergo eine "kleine Revolution". Und das geht nicht wenn 100.000 unorganisierte Angler jammern und nix tun. 

*Die 100.000 MÜSSEN sich zwingend organisieren und was unternehmen!!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Geschichte mit Nachtangeln in B-W nur ein böses Beispiel..


Leider nur eines von vielen.
Aber ganz ehrlich: was passiert denn mit deiner E-Mail? Die wird von der Politik und vom LV gelöscht, vergessen und du wirst als Querulant geführt.
Ergo verpufft deine ganze, bisherige und *auch wichtige Arbeit* das nächste Mal schon im Vorzimmer.

Wenn sich aber 50.000 Angler in BaWü organisieren und in jedem 2. Verein die JHV besuchen, den alten Vorstand abwählen, die Posten neu besetzen und als nächsten Schritt den Bezirksverband absägen... Spinne das mal weiter!
Dann hat man was erreicht!!!



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass das bei den vorhandenen  Verbänden, die wir in Deutschland gegenwärtig haben so ist, aber ohne  irgendeinen Verband wird es auch nicht mehr lange möglich sein zu  angeln.
> Das ist wie Rechte als Arbeitnehmer zu haben, ohne dass Gewerkschaften existieren => nicht zu machen!#c


Sehe ich genauso.

Ich bin mir voll und ganz bewußt das viele von euch die Worte "Verein" und "Verband" scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Aber wie wollt ihr als unorganisierte Angler 
- die alten Säcke in die Rente schicken;
- eine Erneuerung herbei führen;
- mit der Politik diskutieren;
- euch um Gewässer bewerben um die Pacht zu bekommen?

Ihr habt KEINE Chance das ihr irgendwas erreicht!! 

Auch wenn ich es immer wiederhole: einen *BUNDES*verband erneuert man nur indem man ihn komplett in die Wüste schickt.

Doch das geht nicht indem man *UN*organisiert immer wieder die gleichen Parolen runterleiert.

Man ersetzt zuerst auf *Kreis*- und *Landes*ebene die Leute *IN* den Vereinen und geht als Deligierter auf Versammlungen und Jahreshauptversammlungen der Bezirksverbände.
Hier hat man die Chance offen zu reden und andere Deligierte auf seine Seite zu ziehen (man sollte im Vorfeld schonmal bei anderen Vereinen sich Mitstreiter suchen).
Ich könnte ein paar nette Kleinigkeiten erzählen über die letzten "Wahlen" des Vorsitzenden des BSV Koblenz und die "Nachwehen"... Das lief wie geschmiert und so kann man das auch mit anderen Posten machen.

Ach ja: man sollte sich auch zur Wahl stellen, den Arsch hoch bekommen und nicht nur im Interent große Reden schwingen.
Man sollte auch vor einem Verein bei einer JHV seine Rede offen vorbringen können.
*
Thomas, warum gründest du nicht einfach in deiner Heimat BaWü einen Verein (oder Verband)? *Dann hättest du Mitglieder und auch die Macht was zu verändern!! 
So kratzt du nur an den Strukturen (was den trotteligen Verband nicht stört) und hast nur die Hoffnung das ein paar User vom AB vielleicht mal was im kleinen in einem Verein bewirken.
*
Aber das "große ganze" wird mit einem unorganisertem Haufen Angler NIE erneuert!

*Ich würde mir wünschen das in jeden Verein mal 5 neue Mitglieder eintreten, alle haben die gleichen Gedanken wie hier von euch niedergeschrieben und alle ziehen an einem Strang... Ich jedenfalls freue mich auf meine nächste JHV - bei uns sind über 20 neue Leute im Verein, davon 13 gute Freunde von mir.
Merkt ihr was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*

Ich trete in Organisationen ein, deren Ziele ich unterstütze.

Also NICHT in die anglerfeindlichen Verbände.

Wer die falsche Grundhaltung schon in den Strukturen zementiert hat, den machstr Du nicht vom Saulus zum Paulus..

Auch trete ich nicht z. B. in die KPD oder NPD ein, um die mit viel Glück in einigen Jahrzehnten ein bisschen demokratischer zu machen.

Dazu sind andere berufen.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich trete in Organisationen ein, deren Ziele ich unterstütze.


Richtig, ich und viele andere auch.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also NICHT in die anglerfeindlichen Verbände.


 Du trittst in einen Verein ein, der ist Mitglied im BV, dieser ist wiederum Mitlgied im LV usw usw.
Faktisch bist du dann auch Mitglied im Bundesverband, richtig.
Als erstes bist du mal Mitlgied in einem Verein, hast ein Stimmrecht und du kannst schon was ändern - zwar im kleinen, bescheidenen Rahmen, aber es geht!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer die falsche Grundhaltung schon in den Strukturen zementiert hat, den machstr Du nicht vom Saulus zum Paulus..


Und wie willst du als außenstehender die Strukturen verändern?
Nur vor der Tür stehen und am Lack kratzen bringt nichts! Du mußt schon die Tür öffnen (wenn es sein muß auch eintreten) und dann renovieren.

Klar, du rüttelst mit deiner jounalistischen Arbeit auf, du regst zum nachdenken an. Das war es dann aber auch schon...

Aber erkläre DU uns doch mal wie DU als unorganisierter Angler einen ganzen Verband verändern willst. Ich bitte hiermit um konkrete Vorschläge.
Gerne auch in einem Extra Thread wo auch andere der hier so oft mit  Worten tätigen Usern mal Ihre Vorschläge und bisherige "Arbeit" öffentlich machen können.
Und natürlich auch das was sie als "nicht Mitglieder" bisher erreicht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: WICHTIG Abstimmung NACHTANGELN*



> Und wie willst du als außenstehender die Strukturen verändern?


Will ich nicht, weils nicht geht ...
Diese Strukturen verändert aber auch intern niemand



> Aber erkläre DU uns doch mal wie DU als unorganisierter Angler einen ganzen Verband verändern willst. Ich bitte hiermit um konkrete Vorschläge.


Ich will 1. den Verband nicht ändern, weil ich nicht dran glaube, dass das geht.

Und zum 2. gibts dazu schon lange nen Thread _(den hier eben)_, für die, welche meinen den BV (und natürlich die genauso elenden, den BV tragenden LV) positiv ändern zu können, da schubs ich dass mal hin..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651

*Und ab hier also wieder nur konkrete Vorschläge der daran Interessierten, WIE sie meinen, den DAFV besser machen zu können.*
Denn:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Auch wenn ich mit euch inhaltlich einer Meinung bin, ist das hier Offtopic - *hier gehts NUR drum, den DAFV besser zu machen, nicht den (zuerst) abzuschaffen.*
> Bitte Ontopic bleiben..


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Auf jeden Fall hast Du (@asphaltmonster) den wahrscheinlich einzigen möglichen Weg aufgezeichnet, aktiv den Bundes- und die Landesverbände besser zu machen.
Der einzige mir sonst noch bekannte andere Weg ist der, zuzusehen und abzuwarten, wie die sich aufgrund ihrer unheimlichen Kompetenzen selbst kaputt machen. Das kann man zwar auch völlig unschwer erkennen, jedoch scheitert dies momentan in letzter Konsequenz an der Summe der tumben Abnicker auf den Hauptversammlungen und Delegiertentagungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Bitte ontopic bleiben und nur Vorschläge bringen zum "besser machen" des DAFV - es geht hier nicht ums "kaputt machen" des DAFV, nur ums besser machen..

Für die, welche an diese Möglichkeit glauben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hast Du (@asphaltmonster) den  wahrscheinlich einzigen möglichen Weg aufgezeichnet, aktiv den Bundes-  und die Landesverbände besser zu machen.


 Nein, es ist nicht der  einzigste - aber der einzig richtige weg im Interesse aller Angler - auch wenn die unorganisierten Angler bestimmt ihren Nutzen draus ziehen wollen - aber die kann man ja dann schlechter stellen indem man sie von den Gewässern fernhält. (Merkt ihr was? wer was tut, hat ein paar Rechte am Wasser mehr...)




Honeyball schrieb:


> Der einzige mir sonst noch bekannte  andere Weg ist der, zuzusehen und abzuwarten, wie die sich aufgrund  ihrer unheimlichen Kompetenzen selbst kaputt machen.


 Und was ist  "danach"? Dann stossen die Naturschutzverbände in das Vakuum und das  war es dann endgültig mit dem Angeln in Deuschland.




Honeyball schrieb:


> Das kann man zwar auch völlig unschwer erkennen, jedoch scheitert dies momentan in letzter Konsequenz an der Summe der tumben Abnicker auf den Hauptversammlungen und Delegiertentagungen.



Und da kann man ansetzen. Man geht auf die JHV von seinem Verein und weckt die Pfeiffen mal auf!!

Einfaches Beispiel aus einem meiner Vereine: 260 Mitglieder und nur der ca. 10 Köpfige Vorstand und ein, zwei, derei Mitglieder kommen auf die JHV. 

Von diesen 10 haben 4 keine Lust mehr und warten nur drauf irgendwie ohne Gesichtsverlust ihren Platz zu räumen.

Wenn ich jetzt "was vorhabe" und meine Bekannten und Freunde (allesamt im Verein, ca. 20 Leute) kommen auf die JHV...
Dann kann ich, wenn ich es drauf anlege, den gesamten Vorstand austauschen, dafür sorgen das ein Küchenfenster eingeführt wird usw usw....
Und schon habe ich was verändert!! Und da wir in einer Pächtergemeinschaft der größte Verein sind, haben wir auch da die meisten Stimmen.
Mit einem erneuerten Vorstand kann ich Einfluß nehmen auf die Wahlen der BV`e, auf andere Vereine als Beispiel gelten usw.

Jetzt soll mir mal einer der "_ich geh in keinen Verein Kollegen_" doch mal erklären wie ein nicht organisierter (in den Augen der Verbände) Dauernörgler das hätte machen können...

Auch wenn sich einem die Nackenhaare sträuben bei dem Gedanken "Vereinsmeierei" - es ist die Möglichkeit mit viel mehr Leuten zu kommunizieren als man denkt. Davon mal ab kann man die "Regeln" in einem Verein auch ändern - man muß, merkt ihr es, mal wieder was tun und nicht rumhocken und die Hände in den Schoß legen...

Wieviele Leute erreicht man mit dem AB? Seid mal ehrlich, das sind verschwindend wenige.
Viele Lesen mit, ein paar diskutieren mit, ganz wenige tun was. 

Thomas ballert uns alle mit den (meiner Meinung nach) kriminellen) Machenschaften der LV und des BV zu, aber 95% (eher mehr) macht das was in den Vereinen sowieso Gang und Gäbe ist: Mund halten und durch Passivitat diese Sachen abnicken. Und das allerschlimmste: so gut wie keiner nutzt diese Informationen um in seinem Verein darüber aufzuklären!!! Wie dumm muss man sein???

Also wo ist jetzt der Unterschied? Ich sehe einen ganz gravierenden: Ein organisierter und interessierter Angler kann, wenn er will, sowas abstellen.
Ein Aussenstehender weiß es, ärgert sich darüber und... macht nix, kann nix machen und segnet diese Praktiken durch sein "nix tun" ab - unterlassene Hilfeleistung beim Untergang...

Wenn ich aber als Angler bei Vereinsfischen oder sonstigen zusammentreffen von Anglern am Wasser immer wieder aufkläre und rede erreiche ich diejenigen deren Stimme man bei einer Wahl auf einer JHV benötigt.
Und vielleicht haben die Vereine mal wieder die Mitgliedsstärke erreicht mit der man u.a. Stadtratswahlen umdrehen kann.

Macht euch mal Gedanken!! Warum sind denn die Zustände so gekommen wie sie jetzt sind? Weil sich keiner der "kleinen Leute" im Verein darum gekümmert hat, keiner hat nachgefragt und wirklich Kontrolle geübt.
Die Mitglieder winken jeden Posten auf einer JHV durch, hat einer von euch mal bei den Finanzen nachgehakt? Ich könnte endlos so weiter machen und schließe mich auch bei dieser Kritik mit ein, auch ich habe jahrelang den Mund gehalten - damit ist Schluß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Bitte ontopic bleiben, im Thread hier gehts nur darum, dass die Leute, die meinen, den DAFV irgendwie verbessern zu können, dazu konkrete Vorschläge machen sollen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ist bisher doch alles On Topic... Wir arbeiten an unserem Traum und träumen ihn nicht nur.


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Nur vor der Tür stehen und am Lack kratzen bringt nichts! Du mußt schon die Tür öffnen (wenn es sein muß auch eintreten) und dann renovieren.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Was bringt es immer wieder anonym im virtuellen Raum seinen Frust abzulassen...?
Man muss schon seine Kritik an den Verbänden da anbringen wo sie gehört werden kann, angefangen in den Vereinsversammlungen. Und da liegt auch der Schlüssel für Veränderungen, wenn man bereit ist selbst anzupacken. Der Weg ist ohne Zweifel mühsamer als alle paar Tage mal seinen Frust abzulassen. Für mich ein steiniger aber gangbarer Weg. Man kann weiter träumen oder man kann versuchen seine Träume zu verwirklichen. Das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. 

Gruß

Tomasz

*PS: *Übrigens gibt es auch einen aktuellen Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther alias @Brotfisch_

*http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/2014/10/16/vom-image-des-dafv/*
_


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

So schauts aus... Um es theatralisch zu sagen: lieber sterbe ich mit dem Gedanken _ich habe es wenigstens versucht_ als mir sagen zu müssen _warum habe ich nichts unternommen..._

Solange es zuviele nichtstuende Nörger gibt können die wenigen die es versuchen sich abstrampeln wie sie wollen, sie werden ewig brauchen bis sie etwas bewegen.

Nur gemeinsam klappt es und es kann funtionieren. Und ich bin mir sicher: Wenn es in einem Verein anfängt zu funktionieren werden genau diese Dauernörgler sagen "... das habe ich schon immer gesagt" und werden versuchen auf einen der frei werdenen Posten zu rutschen.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Fakt ist - man kann den DAFV nur über die Vereine bzw. über die jeweiligen Landesverbände in irgend einer Form beeinflussen....


Klar lässt sich in Vereinen einiges erreichen. Das ist aber oftmals ein sehr hartes Stück arbeit....denn Revolutionäre sind nie gern gesehen....


ich kann von mir behaupten dass ich es versucht habe.... im Moment die Sache beobachte und es irgendwann nochmal versuchen werde....


Kann aber auch die verstehen, die es mal versuchen und dann nie wieder..... haben genug Mitgliefer in den Reihen des AB die mundtot gemacht wurden.....


----------



## Sharpo (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Eieieiei....

Es läuft immer auf das Gleiche hinaus:

Selber machen.

Erste Hürde: In den Vorstand eines Vereins kommen.
Zweite Hürde: Drinn bleiben, während der Revolution.  :q
Dritte Hürde: Auf der Mitgliederversammlung des LV in den Vorstand kommen.
Vierte Hürde: Drinn bleiben während der revolution
Fünfte Hürde: Den GF des LV kicken und nen besseren finden.
usw....

ich geh angeln. Nach mir die Sintflut.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selber machen.


 Klar, jeder muß was tun und wenn es "nur" die Stimmabgabe innerhalb einer Wahl im Verein ist.


Sharpo schrieb:


> Erste Hürde: In den Vorstand eines Vereins kommen.


 Mußt du nicht - du kannst auch mit deiner Stimme einen anderen unterstützen.


Sharpo schrieb:


> Zweite Hürde: Drinn bleiben, während der Revolution.


 Die Grenzen für einen Vereinsausschluß sind sehr eng gesteckt. Und wenn man schon soweit ist, kann man auch dagegen klagen. Ich kenne einen der es getan und gewonnen hat.


Sharpo schrieb:


> Dritte Hürde: Auf der Mitgliederversammlung des LV in den Vorstand kommen.


 siehe "Erste Hürde"


Sharpo schrieb:


> Fünfte Hürde: Den GF des LV kicken und nen besseren finden.


 Das würde sich aus der Vorarbeit in den Vereinen ergeben.


Sharpo schrieb:


> ich geh angeln. Nach mir die Sintflut.


 Richtig, tu das solange du es noch frei tun kannst. 
Genau dieser Ergoismuß ist an der jetzigen Situation innerhalb der Verbände schuld! Ein paar wenige ziehen die Fäden weil sie genau wissen das der "gemeine" Angler zu egoistisch und zu faul ist um sich zu kümmern.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Fakt ist - man kann den DAFV nur über die Vereine bzw. über die jeweiligen Landesverbände in irgend einer Form beeinflussen....


 Hurra, noch einer der kapiert hat wie es geht!!!


Fr33 schrieb:


> Klar lässt sich in Vereinen einiges erreichen. Das ist aber oftmals ein sehr hartes Stück arbeit....denn Revolutionäre sind nie gern gesehen....


Hat einer gesagt eine Revolution ist einfach? Die DDR wurde auch rasiert und der "gemeine Bürger" hat die Revolution angezettelt - nicht die Politiker


Fr33 schrieb:


> ich kann von mir behaupten dass ich es versucht habe.... im Moment die Sache beobachte und es irgendwann nochmal versuchen werde....


Ist doch mal ein Anfang. Vor allem hast du schonmal reingeschnuppert, hast Erfahrung darin und kannst darauf aufbauen.


Fr33 schrieb:


> Kann aber auch die verstehen, die es mal versuchen und dann nie wieder..... haben genug Mitgliefer in den Reihen des AB die mundtot gemacht wurden.....


Wer sagt denn das man, wenn man genug Mitstreiter gesammelt hat, es nicht nochmal versuchen kann? Denn beim zweiten Mal weiß man wer seine wirklichen Feinde sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hat einer gesagt eine Revolution ist einfach? Die DDR wurde auch rasiert und der "gemeine Bürger" hat die Revolution angezettelt - nicht die Politiker
> .


Das haben aber die nicht organisierten Bürger gemacht und hingekriegt - und nicht die Funktionäre der SED - gutes Beispiel.

Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema:
Konkrekte Vorschläge wie man den real existierenden DAFV mit dem Fusionsvertrag (kommt man nur mit Einstimmigkeit oder über Insolvenz raus) und der Satzung (Satzungsänderung braucht dazu ein Quorum von 90%) und den abnickenden Delegierten und Funktionären  besser machen könnte..

Denn dass sich mehr Leute engagieren sollen ist kein konkreter Vorschlag, sondern eine nicht erfüllbare Hoffnung - keiner reitet freiwillig ein totes Pferd


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Mit dem einen Unterschied: das sie was getan haben!! Während hier der nicht organisierte Angler ziemlich egoistisch weiter rummotzt und darüber hinnaus nichts tut.

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben... Wo sind denn die ach so vielen frustrierten und NICHT organisierten Angler um Mal eine Demo bei einer JHV eines Bezirks- oder Landesberbandes anzuzetteln?
Ich habe noch keine gesehen - organisierte im übrigen auch nicht... 

Ich habe nie behauptet das es einfach ist, allerdings muß man irgendwann auch mal damit anfangen und seinen Arsch bewegen.

Auf welche Art ist vollkommen egal - ob man, wie du, Informationen sammelt, sie journalistisch verarbeitet und veröffentlicht oder ob man innerhalb eines Vereins sein Quentchen dazu beiträgt.
So können beide Seiten voneinander profitieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Das war wieder kein konkreter Vorschlag, nur Hoffnung, dass sich organisierte Angelfischer  mal anfangen zu bewegen ....

Siehe alleine Hindernisse Fusionsvertrag und Satzung bei konkreten Änderungswünschen..
Die haben sich das schon prima zementiert

Der Fisch stinkt halt vom Kopp.....

Siehe Eingangsposting:
Es geht darum, den DAFV zu reformieren und besser  zu machen, nicht die mittelbaren Mitglieder des DAFV ..


Bitte dazu konkrete Vorschläge..


----------



## Fr33 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Moin Thomas,


erlaube mir die Frage was du konkret hören willst? Dass wir oben (DAFV) alles abfackeln? 


Das führt in meinen Augen nur dazu, dass aus den eigenen Reihen wieder welche mit den selben Ansichten nachrücken.... aber ggf "etwas" Jüngere, die noch schneller noch mehr Murk fabrizieren!
***************************************
OFF TOPIC: 
Du kannst einen Baum noch so sehr zurück schneiden. Solange die Wurzeln intakt sind, schlägt der im Frühjahr wieder aus!
***************************************


Auch wenn es mir selber weh tut das einzusehen - aber da muss ein Domino-Effekt her, der von Unten nach oben stattfindet. Und da sehe ich das Problem bei der Vergreisung in den Vereinen! Wo nix Junges nachkommt - kann auch nix junges an Gedankengut mit einfließen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Nein, den DAFV abfackeln wäre das, was ich persönlich will und für sinnvoll halte - darum gehts aber eben genau in dem Thread hier nicht.


Der Thread wurde extra für die eröffnet, welche meinen, den DAFV irgendwie mal in Richtung Kompetenz, Anglerfeundlichkeit etc. ändern zu können.

Um da konkrete Vorschläge zu machen. 

Weil die nicht in der Lage oder willens waren, einen solchen Thread selber zu eröffnen.

Die aber (im Gegensatz zu mir) meinten, man könne diese Desastertruppe DAFV mit den diesen Verband tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden irgendwie besser machen.

Dazu muss man dann die Realitäten im Auge haben wie Fusionsvertrag und Satzung, Finanzen, Personal, Strukturen - denn daran krankts eben.

Träumereien ala "macht das Volk besser oder größer, wenn die Regierung schlecht ist" sind eben keine konkreten Vorschläge.

Gerne warte ich auf konkrete Vorschläge, wie man real existierenden DAFV mit seinem Personal, den Strukturen, der Finanznot, ohne Ziel und Richtung, dafür mit zementierten Fusionsvertrag und Satzung besser machen kann.

Nur sollten endlich mal welche kommen - Träumen kann ich selber (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762)...

Dazu hätte ich dann nicht diesen Thread für die eröffnen müssen, die meinen, es gäbe eine Möglichkeit den DAFV besser zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Wer meint, den DAFV nicht verbessern zu müssen oder dass es schon genug Positives gibt, der kann das hier im Thread aufzählen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300788

Bitte OnTopic bleiben.
Danke.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2015)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Och da fällt mir so einiges ein. Zu aller erst sollte eine der beiden Hauptgeschäftsstellen geschlossen werden. Als Ossi würde ich die in Offenbach vorschlagen, denn eine Hauptgeschäftsstelle gehört zumindest nach meiner Ansicht in die Hauptstadt.
Dann müssen alle noch vorhandenen Geldmittel gesichtet und erfasst werden um sich überhaupt im Klaren zu sein, in wie weit man überhaupt noch Finanziell handlungsfähig ist.

Da man ja angeblich um Transparenz bemüht ist, sollte die Verbandszeitschrift, die Fischwaid kostenlos und ungefragt an alle DAFV Mitglieder geschickt werden. Das sollte Geldtechnisch locker machbar sein, wenn man dafür die Kosten einer Jahreshauptversammlung zusammenstreicht. 
Die Adressen alle noch im BV organisierten Mitglieder kann man doch über die Landes-und Kreisverbände in Erfahrung bringen. Denn machen wir uns nichts vor, wenn man erwartet das die Leute die Zeitschrift von selber Abonnieren und wenn es geht auch noch dafür zahlen, dann wird das nie was.
Bei uns in Brandenburg ging es doch auch. Da gab es bis zur Zusammenverrottung doch auch den Märkischen Angler ungefragt und kostenlos nach Hause.
Auch wenn diese Zeitschriften mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nur der eigenen Beweihräucherung und Selbstpropaganda dienen alla " Völkischer Beobachter" dienen.
Die Parlamentsarbeit MUSS angezogen werden und nicht nur mit 2500 Euro im Jahr bedacht werden, sondern mit mindestens dem Zehnfachen der jetzigen Summe und wenn es geht diese im Monat auf allen Ebenen. Das dafür nötige Personal, kann man doch dann aus der dann hoffentlich geschlossenen Hauptgeschäftsstelle nehmen.
Zur PR Arbeit. Auch hier muss schleunigst Gegengesteuert werden. Und wenn man zu Blöd dafür ist um es selber vernünftig auf die Reihe zu bekommen, dann muss man eben auch hier Geld in die Hand nehmen und sich eine PR Agentur suchen die das kann. Davon gibt es in diesem Land mehr als es gut ist. Ich schlage mal die von Petra und den anderen Tierschutz/Rechts Terrororganisationen vor. Denn die können es ja und tun wohl ihre Arbeit recht gut, wie an den diversen Kampagien sehr deutlich zu sehen ist.
Auch die Förderung des sogenannten Castingsports muss zurückgefahren werden auf ein vernünftiges Niveau. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen wenn man damit für seine Sache werben will und sich auch dort einbringt und das Fördert, aber bitte nicht in diesem Ausmaß. Mich interessieren diese Caster nicht die Bohne. Aber wenn man sich die Webseite "unseres genialen" Verbandes so anschaut, dann scheint der Castingsport für "unsere" Verbandsführer eine Heilige Kuh zu sein, die man zwar nicht Melken darf aber dafür umso mehr füttern.
Das ganze geht natürlich nur, wenn man die ganz oberste Klicke beseitigt und in den Ruhestand versetzt und gleich mit Androhung von Strafe, für den Fall das sie sich wieder um einen Führungsposten bewerben.
Ach und bevor ich es vergesse. Man muss damit Aufhören und darf auch niemals einen Angler mit einer , ja geradezu, Wonne den Staatsanwälten und Richtern ans Messer zu liefern. Denn warum sollten Leute in eine Organisation eintreten, die ihre eigenen Mitglieder der Willkür anderer Überlässt. 
Das läuft ja zur Zeit so, als wenn sich bei mir ein Schaf, Schwein, Rind oder sonst was in meine fachlich kompetenten Hände begibt und fragt ob ich es denn von einem Leiden befreien könnte. Klar kann ich, aber das Ergebnis wird massivst anders aussehen als das was sich der Kandidat so vorgestellt hat.
So das wären erst einmal meine Vorschläge. :vik:


----------



## Lardivos (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Wäre Herr Dr. Thomas Günther nicht eine Option für die Spitze des DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Zu was?
Der DAFV muss weg, da brauchste keine Gedanken über eine neue Spitze machen, die auch alte Betonstrukturen nicht ändern kann..

Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass Thomas sich das unter den jetzigen Bedingungen mit den jetzigen in den Landesverbänden führenden Verbanditen antun würde..

Zumindest dachte ich bisher, dass er eher Genüssen zugeneigt wäre und weniger dem Leiden (falls Du doch dem Masochismus anhängst, Namensvetter, würde mich das wundern, auch wenn mich nur noch wenig wundert .... ;-))))


----------



## Blauzahn (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Wäre Herr Dr. Thomas Günther nicht eine Option für die Spitze des DAFV?



Was nützt ein Ex, der nun genau analysiert, warum es nichts werden konnte?
Auch er wäre, in ehemals mitgetragenen Strukturen noch immer ein Gefangener genau dieses größten Hindernisses und würde nicht mehr analysieren sondern nur mehr, so es ihm an einem Fortkommen liegt, Schaufel und Besen holen müssen...


----------



## Lardivos (8. April 2015)

*AW: Deutscher "Angel"fischerverband 2015*

Ich denke nur, dass es mind. eine Person geben muss die:

1. Das Ding zum Einsturz bringt oder
2. Die einen Neuanfang durchzieht


----------



## Wegberger (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo,

die Lösung ist das es keine Lösung gibt! Leider ;+

Das Zahlvieh hat keine Lust sich zu interessieren und wird schamlos belogen oder lügt sich selbst in die Tasche.

Leider muss ich eingestehen, das ggf. eine Hoffnung eine Eu Richtlinie zum Thema Angeln wäre .... bei der die anderen EU Länder dem deutschen Angel-Michel wieder mehr Freiheiten geben würde.

Aber keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt geht.


----------



## gründler (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Leider muss ich eingestehen, das ggf. eine Hoffnung eine Eu Richtlinie zum Thema Angeln wäre .... bei der die anderen EU Länder dem deutschen Angel-Michel wieder mehr Freiheiten geben würde.
> 
> Aber keine Ahnung ob das überhaupt geht.


 


Wie man gerade so die letzten jahre sieht...
Spanien Frankreich Holland Italien.....etc. Lebenköfiverbote Setziverbote...Nachtangelverbote...usw.usw.

Mehr und mehr übernehmen andere Länder/Gemeinden/Vereine/....das De.TSG.

Sollte es zu einer Eu weiten Einheitlichen Angelgesetzeslage...usw.kommen.wird das De.TSG als Vorbild genommen,aber nicht andersrum.

#h


----------



## Wegberger (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

|wavey:

ok ...letzte Hoffnung gestörbt #t


----------



## Victor Laszlo (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Wie den DAFV besser machen?
Da er sich sowohl völlig Beratungsresistent und ineffektiv zeigt bleibt nur eins, den DAFV ersetzen.


----------



## UMueller (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Mehr und mehr übernehmen andere Länder/Gemeinden/Vereine/....das De.TSG.
> 
> Sollte es zu einer Eu weiten Einheitlichen Angelgesetzeslage...usw.kommen.wird das De.TSG als Vorbild genommen,aber nicht andersrum.
> 
> #h



Und wer stoppt dann diese Deutschen, das dieser Mxxx nicht auch noch um sich greift ?


----------



## Riesenangler (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Auflösen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Bitte Ontopic bleiben -danke


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ich glaube, ist also komplett wurscht und in dem Thread hier gehts nicht darum, ob man glaubt, den DAFV verbessern zu können,* sondern wie *die, die das glauben, das hinkriegen wollen.
> 
> Bitte daher hier auch Ontopic bleiben.
> Danke.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Thomas. Du wirst doch nicht bestreiten wollen, das es Dinge gibt, die man nicht verbessern kann. Dazu zähle ich auch den DAFV. Diese Dinge kann/muss man beseitigen , um dann noch einmal ganz von vorn Anfangen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Weil aber einige Verbandsclaqueure andere Threads immer wieder zerschossen haben, und die nicht in der Lage waren, einen Thread selber zu eröffnen (siehe Eingangsposting), habe ich extra diesen Thread hier eröffnet.

Es gehört schlich zum guten Ton, dass ich hier genauso aufpasse, dass es nicht Offtopic läuft, wie in den Threads, die immer von den Verbandlern versucht werden zu zerschiessen...

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Auch wenn ich mit euch inhaltlich einer Meinung bin, ist das hier Offtopic - hier gehts NUR drum, den DAFV besser zu machen, nicht den (zuerst) abzuschaffen.
> Bitte Ontopic bleiben..



Ab hier stumpfes verschieben von Offtopic...


----------



## UMueller (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Die Ausrichtung muss grundsätzlich erstmal Pro Angler sein. Dazu gehört aber ein Führungswechsel (wichtig) !!!  Die Pressearbeit (bisher wohl nicht existent) muss besser werden. (Angriffe gegen die Angelei wie Verbotsforderungen mit Argumenten widerlegen) Vor allem sollte schnell genug reagiert werden. (weiterschnarchen oder schulterzucken hilft nichts). Gute Lobbyarbeit leisten ( das positive der Angelei in den Vordergrund stellen und öffentlich vertreten). Einen guten Juristen im Verband haben das sowas wie im Falle Augenthaler nicht passiert. Angeln als Grundrecht des Menschen wie in England behandeln ( Angeln in NSG erlaubt ).
Einsatz für Natur und Umweltschutz im Sinne der Angler was für mich heißt. Verbesserung des Lebensraums der Fische ffene Wanderwege für Fische / Kritik an Wasserkraftanlagen /  bisherige Uferrandstreifenverordnung anprangern / gegen übertriebene Unterhaltungmaßnahmen an Bächen / Dialog mit Unterhaltungsverbänden suchen / Thema Gülle, Pestizide ... . /Sedimenteintrag durch Landwirtschaft und von versiegelten Flächen verringern / Einsatz für naturnahe Bäche und Flüsse. Aber auch das Put and Take Gewässer genauso wie das releasen eine Berechtigung haben. Das wichtige aber ist das all sowas auch mal medienwirksam in die Öffentlichkeit muss. Sowas wie den DAFV kennt nämlich kaum einer. BUND und NABU dagegen jeder, was im großen und ganzen ja der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geschuldet ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Wie mit dem DAFV von Seiten der LV umzugehen ist, da kann man sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Unstreitig dürfte sein, dass die bisherige Arbeit des DAFV – zurückhaltend ausgedrückt – hinter den Erwartungen zurückblieb. Man kann es daher absolut verstehen, wenn viele den Austritt weiterer LV fordern, weil man jedwede Hoffnung auf Besserung aufgibt. Klar ist aber auch, dass Besserung nur von innen heraus bewirkt werden kann. Mit dem Austritt verliert man jedweden Einfluss. Nun kann man weiter sagen, gut, dann geht der DAFV eben den Bach herunter. Aber was dann? Gründet man dann einen neuen Bundesverband? Wer ist in diesem Aktiv? Wieder dieselben Leute? Neuer Name, alte Probleme?

Das Scheitern des DAFV wurde schon in seiner Gründung angelegt, weil man den wichtigsten aller Schritte aus persönlichen Animositäten und Eitelkeiten nicht gegangen ist. Der wäre gewesen, gemeinsam ein Programm für die Zukunft aufzustellen. Klar zu stellen, wo man mit der Anglerschaft hin will. Hätte sich gezeigt, dass es da keinen gemeinsamen Nenner gibt, hätte man es besser bei zwei Verbänden gelassen. Klar ist aber auch, dass durch den Verschmelzungsvertrag derzeit solche Zukunftspläne kaum vernünftig geschmiedet und umgesetzt werden können, weil die, in wichtigen Fragen erforderliche 90% Mehrheit ein Arbeiten an einer Veränderung und Weiterentwicklung nahezu unmöglich macht. Ungeachtet dessen ist aber bereits fraglich, ob eine solche gemeinsame Linie derzeit überhaupt Mehrheitsfähig ist. Ändern wird man es aber gleichwohl nur innerhalb des Bundesverbandes und nicht außerhalb. Ich halte es auch nicht für ausgeschlossenen, dass ein „Schatten-Team“ bei einer Vorstandswahl Erfolg haben kann, wenn es mit klaren Vorstellungen und konkreten Namen als Team in die Offensive geht. Der Vorstoß aus dem Saarland war insoweit doch eher improvisiert.

Zukunftsfähig wird der Verband aber ohnehin nur sein, wenn es der Präsidentin gelingt, verlorene LV in den Verband zurückzuholen. Daran habe ich jedoch Zweifel. Zu wenig dokumentiert sie ein Teil der Anglerschaft. Wie soll aber jemand die Angler einen, der sich selber nicht einmal zu einem der ihren macht! – Es bliebe dann aber gleichwohl die Frage, wer die Interessen der Angler anstelle des Bundesverbands  auf Bundes- und Europa- Ebene vertreten soll. Hier auf den Verband der Berufsfischer zu setzen, erscheint mir blauäugig, denn es ist keineswegs so, dass die Interessen der Angler und der Berufsfischer immer parallel laufen.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,



> wer die Interessen der Angler anstelle des Bundesverbands  auf Bundes- und Europa- Ebene vertreten soll


Wer vertritt die denn jetzt ? Niemand und das seit Jahren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wer vertritt die denn jetzt ? Niemand und das seit Jahren.



Und das machen die ausgetretenen LV besser? 

Lol, die können nicht mal ihre 3 Hühner im eigenen Stall hüten.
Geschweige denn alleine irgendwas auf nationaler Ebene wirklich durchbringen.

Kleinstaaterei wie vor 1871, nix anderes.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,



> Und das machen die ausgetretenen LV besser?


Sie sparen schon mal Geld #6 und jetzt mal eine ehrliche Antwort:

Was hat dieser BV denn auf nationaler, internationaler Ebene für Angler durchgebracht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Sparen sie das wirklich?

wers glaubt wird seelig..wer nich kommt auch in den Himmel.
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß durch einen Austritt Ersparnisse an die Mitglieder weitergegeben werden?

Die einzelnen LV haben erst recht null Chancen irgendwas ernsthaft durchzubringen, völlig unabhängig ob ein Dachverband vorher was geleistet hat oder nicht.

Aber solange wie jeder Scheixx in Deutschland Ländersache ist und bleibt, wirds auch nie Einigkeit geben...weder als Verband noch bei den einzelnen Anglern.
Das einzige was uns alle verbindet ist der blaue Lappen, und damit hört es dann auch schon wieder auf.
Das ist das Kernproblem, was es so auch nur in Deutschland gibt und nicht aufgegeben werden will seitens der einzelnen BL..untätiger Verband hin oder her.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Bimmelrudi,



> *Was hat dieser BV denn auf nationaler, internationaler Ebene für Angler durchgebracht?*



Die Frage ist doch jetzt wirklich einfach - oder ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Klar ist sie einfach, geht aber am Ziel vorbei.

Denn die Länder haben auch nix gerissen ohne BV, ganz im Gegenteil.
Verbote hier Verbote da, mit denen der BV nix zu tun hat, weil Ländersache.

Und meine ganz persönl. Meinung....wer ausgetreten ist, der kann ja gern auf seiner Landesebene weiter rumkresempeln, verwirkt aber damit auch gleichzeitig jedwede Mitspracherechte, die uns Angler in ganz Deutschland betreffen.

Wenn die Angler mit ihrem LV austreten wollen, bitte schön.
Brauch aber im nachhinein dann keiner meckern, wenns Dinge wie Nachtangelverbot hagelt...dafür haben sie ganz allein gesorgt.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Bimmelrudi,

ok ..... der BV hat also nichts an Leistung vorzuweisen .... ausser das Geld der LV auf den Kopp zu hauen.

Das die LV auch ihre Probleme mehr oder minder haben ist jetzt ja eine andere Baustelle .... aus meiner Sicht dann aber auch eine Baustelle der Vereinsfunktionäre, die hier ihre Funktionäre der LV bestimmen.



> verwirkt aber damit auch gleichzeitig jedwede Mitspracherechte, die uns Angler in ganz Deutschland betreffen.


Welche Mitspracherecht wurde denn im Sinne der Anglers bisher durch den BV ausgeübt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, daß durch einen Austritt Ersparnisse an die Mitglieder weitergegeben werden?


In Niedersachsen war das so, da sparen die Vereine die 3 Euro, Geld blieb bei denen.

im Rheinischen wird bei Kündigung eine sonst notwendige Erhöhung von 2,50 ausbleiben, bleibt also auch bei Vereinen

Das nur zu den Fakten ...

Und selbst wenn LV das Geld nicht weitergegeben würde an die Vereine, ists in den LV immer noch besser aufgehoben als im DAFV. 

Nur, falls das jemand vergessen hat:
DAFV hat Verboten in den AWZ zugestimmt, hat Frau Dr. beim VA zugegeben, dass es so war wie Hagedorn etc. beschrieben haben.

DAFV hat beim Baglimit voll versagt und alles vergeigt, weil die nicht begriffen haben haben, dass es nicht Schonzeit/Schonmaß STATT Baglimit geben kann, sondern nur zusätzlich oben drauf.

Jetzt war Tagung in Stockholm der Ostseeanrainer wg. Fischerei/EU, da war auch der DAFVler Dr. Spahn dabei, meines Wissens nicht eine Wortmeldung von ihm. Dafür nicht begriffen, was dieses Dokument bedeutet und bis heute nicht den LV vorgestellt oder vor den Folgen gewarnt oder aufgestellt, was der DAFV da konkret unternehmen will dagegen.

In Europa die offizielle Parlamentsgruppe NICHT hinbekommen und statt dessen das interfraktionelle Kaffeekränzchen gegründet....

NICHT eine Klage gegen PETA, wegen Angelverboten oder sonstwas in den vergangenen 4 Jahren (dafür würde man angeblich den Naturschutzstatus brauchen - man hört, man könne als Naturschutzverband doch nicht gegen beispielsweise Hendricks im BMUB klagen...)

Wofür wolltet ihr nochmal noch nen Bundesverband haben?

Und für was bezahlt ihn nochmal diesen DAFV??

Was hat der KONKRET für Angler in den letzten 4 Jahren positives geschafft?


#d#d#d#d#d#d

Aber nachdem Frau Dr. ja erfolgreich wieder gewählt wurde, zudem als Hauptamtler einen berufsfremden Berufsanfänger und als Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter auch nen Berufsfremden eingestellt hat, die Delegierten und Funktionäre das alles bejubelt, wie es danke dieser Kompetenz nun vorwärts gehen wird, läuft doch alles im Sinne der Abnicker, wird weiterhin nix passieren.

Der neue MÖa ist nun auch schon seit über einem Monat im Amt, was der treibt, weiss ich ja nicht. 

Aber NICHT EINE Meldung irgendwo in großen Medien (ob Zeitung, Zeitschrift, Fernsehen, Radio oder Netz) positiv zu Angeln und Anglern, die initiativ vom DAFV und seinen GF oder Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeitern gekommen wäre. Ich wette, die gaben noch nicht mal Kontakt mit Medien aufgenommen und ne Arbeitsliste dazu gemacht..

Was die getrieben in den letzten 6/ Wochen seit Amtsantritt Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter?

Das gleiche wie Jahre vorher auch........

NIX für Angler und Angeln...

Also nur keine Panik, bleibt alles wie es war mit der Wieder-Wahl von Frau Dr., und so ists ja den Abnickern, Delegierten und Funktionären am liebsten..


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



SchleienSepp schrieb:


> Klar ist aber auch, dass Besserung nur von innen heraus bewirkt werden kann.
> Wer nach 4 Jahren noch an so etwas glaubt, ist ein Träumer!
> Erst recht jetzt bei Wiederwahl der nehezu kompletten Truppe, die es 4 Jahre vergeigt haben.
> Mit dem Austritt verliert man jedweden Einfluss.
> ...


Der DFV ist *NICHT* der Verband der Berufsfischer,
er ist schon jetzt der GEMEINSAME Dachverband von Berufsfischern *UND* Anglern.

Die Ideen, die der DFV noch als nur grobes Modell anbietet, um den potentiellen Wegfall des DAFV zu kompensieren, 
sind schon jetzt aussichtsreicher für Angler 
als jede Art des Fortbestandes des DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Danke kati, das Folgende kommt noch zu dem dazu, was Du geschrieben hast





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen war das so, da sparen die Vereine die 3 Euro, Geld blieb bei denen.
> 
> im Rheinischen wird bei Kündigung eine sonst notwendige Erhöhung von 2,50 ausbleiben, bleibt also auch bei Vereinen
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der DFV ist *NICHT* der Verband der Berufsfischer,
> er ist schon jetzt der GEMEINSAME Dachverband von Berufsfischern *UND* Anglern.
> 
> Die Ideen, die der DFV noch als nur grobes Modell anbietet, um den potentiellen Wegfall des DAFV zu kompensieren,
> ...



Der DFV ist historisch gesehen ein Verband der Berufsfischer. Erst seit 1970 sind die Angler mit im Boot. Aber sei es drum. Es ändert nichts daran, dass die Interessen der Angler nicht mit denen der Berufsfischer identisch sein müssen. Sicher ist es sinnvoll auch mit den Berufsfischern dort zusammenzuarbeiten, wo gemeinsame Interessen bestehen. Damit sind aber nicht gleichzeitig die Interessen der Angler vertreten.

Ich denke, dass außer Zweifel steht, dass ein gut arbeitender BV für die Angler ein Gewinn wäre. Es steht auch außer Zweifel, dass der BV derzeit nicht gut arbeitet und damit ein Mehrwert für die Angler nicht erkennbar ist.

Wie heißt es bei den Ärzten:"Es ist nicht Deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist. - Es wär nur Deine Schuld, wenn Sie so bleibt."

Man kann jetzt den Kopp in den Sand stecken und alles in die Tonne hauen. Dann werden aber auch die Angler nicht mehr durch den DFV vertreten, da dies derzeit nur mittelbar über den DAFV geschieht. - Man kann aber auch die Ärmel hoch krempeln und sagen, "wir ändern die Welt" um mit den Ärzten zu sprechen.

Hier gibt es dann wieder zwei Möglichkeiten. 1. Man reformiert den bestehenden Verband. Das geht aber nur von innen heraus oder 2. man macht was völlig neues. Für beide Varianten benötigt man aber Leute, die es machen und LV die es unterstützen. Hier wird man sehr viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen. Für beide Wege sprechen Argumente dafür und dagegen. Einfach nur rumnölen und über die Schlechtigkeit der Verbände zu schimpfen ist da nicht zielführend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Der DAFV (bzw. den von innen reformieren) ist eben keine Möglichkeit.

Wollen die abnickenden Bodensatz- und Restverbände die ihn jetzt noch tragen, ja auch gar nicht.

Seit Jahren in der Praxis bewiesen (schon in den Vorgängerverbänden) und jetzt im DAFV zementiert...


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,



> Man kann jetzt den Kopp in den Sand stecken und alles in die Tonne  hauen. Dann werden aber auch die Angler nicht mehr durch den DFV  vertreten, da dies derzeit nur mittelbar über den DAFV geschieht.


Die Angler werden jetzt auch nicht durch den DAFV vertreten. 

Solange Angler ihr Hobby hinter dem Naturschutz verstecken müssen - solange offizielle Statements "den Spass am Angeln" ja nicht erwähnen und geflissendlich u.a. den Nahrungserwerb medial zur Schau tragen - solange diese Perversion des eigenen Hobby`s durch die Funktionäre nicht vom Tisch gefegt wird - solange ist keine Vertretung sogar besser als eine Vertretung, die für den deutschen Angler kontraproduktiv ist (wie wir es seit 30 Jahren vorgeführt bekommen).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NICHT eine Klage gegen PETA, wegen Angelverboten oder sonstwas in den vergangenen 4 Jahren



Haben LV's auch nicht, nichtmal ansatzweise versucht, geschweige denn den BV um Unterstützung dazu gebeten.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat der KONKRET für Angler in den letzten 4 Jahren positives geschafft?



Was haben die einzelnen LV's KONKRET geschafft?

-Nachtangelverbote
-Abknüppelgebote
-Komische Formulierungen in ihren Gesetzestexten (C+R)
-Austreten aus dem BV und den eigenen Mist weiterkochen...hurra.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das gleiche wie Jahre vorher auch........
> 
> NIX für Angler und Angeln...



Jup, und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, wenn jeder nur noch seiner Wege geht anstatt gemeinsame Nenner zu finden und umzusetzen.
Letzten Endes steht dann jeder LV für sich allein da und Angeln wird zum Spielball für Hinz & Kunz.

Das sich der jetzige (und auch die 2 vorherigen) BV nicht so präsentiert, wie sich die Basis das wünschen würde, ist doch völlig unbestreitbar.
Die LV's bekleckern sich diesbezüglich aber auch nicht wirklich mit Ruhm.

Und da muß man ansetzen, nicht den BV als Organ ansich wegschieben, sondern die Basis für eine bessere Variante schaffen.
Und das funktioniert nicht ohne Zusammenspiel der LV's.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



SchleienSepp schrieb:


> Es ändert nichts daran, dass die Interessen der Angler nicht mit denen der Berufsfischer identisch sein müssen. Sicher ist es sinnvoll auch mit den Berufsfischern dort zusammenzuarbeiten, wo gemeinsame Interessen bestehen. Damit sind aber nicht gleichzeitig die Interessen der Angler vertreten.


Das hab ich in den letzten 2 Jahren von Verbandlern so oft gehört, dass ich mich frage, 
ob die den Spruch alle gemeinsam abends nach 'ner Verbandausschuss-Sitzung unter Frau Doktors Aufsicht auswendig lernen mussten bis er auch im Schlaf flüssig sitzt.

*Schaue ich mir aber an, was im konkreten Praxisfall passiert ist: 
- Baglimit Dorsch & Angelverbotszonen Ostsee -
dann sehe ich einen DFV, der Anglern den Rücken gestärkt hat
und einen DAFV, der Anglern in den Rücken gefallen ist!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> -Nachtangelverbote
> -Abknüppelgebote


AVN ist da nachweislich ganz gut...

Und selbst wenn  die nix erreichen würden, würde man dann immer nochs Geld für den immer noch wirkungslosen DAFV sparen..

OHNE DAFV wärs IMMER besser für Angeln und Angler...

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen PETA und DAFV...

keinen, nur dass PETA nicht von Anglern bezahlt wird.......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> AVN ist da nachweislich ganz gut...
> 
> Und selbst wenn  die nix erreichen würden, würde man dann immer nochs Geld für den immer noch wirkungslosen DAFV sparen..
> 
> ...



Ich definiere etwas genauer:

Ohne den, *in seiner aktuell vorherrschenden Struktur und Vorgehensweise handelnden*, DAFV.

Ich denke damit dürften wir uns einig sein.

Wie gesagt, nur gemeinsam kann man etwas verändern, auch wenn das vielleicht gefühlte Dekaden dauert um alte Betonstrukturen aussterben zu lassen. 
Wenn jeder alleine seinen Weg gehen will, steht auch jeder allein in seinem Siff und verändert damit auch nur für ihn regional mögliche Strukturen.
Ob das der Weg zum Ziel für alle Angler hier sein kann, zweifel ich persönlich jedenfalls stark an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Es gibt kein "gemeinsam" mehr im DAFV - nur noch die dümmsten LV sind drin, die es immer noch nicht begreifen.

Mit Frau Dr, wurde das inkompetente "weiter so" gewünscht und gewählt. 

Anständige Angler wollen damit nix zu tun haben. 

Wer drin bleiben will bei den Anglerfeinden, der darf das ja.. 

Erwarten, dass ihn anständige Angler dafür loben, sollte er aber nicht...


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...auch wenn das vielleicht gefühlte Dekaden dauert um alte Betonstrukturen aussterben zu lassen...




beton und sterben?
ist mich neu.
sprengen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Zwillenkumpel ;-)) (Insider)


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,

wobei ich Bimmelrudis Ansatz mal von einer anderen Seite aufnehmen möchte:

*Wann schaffen es die "Nicht-DAFV organisierten Angler, Vereine, Verbände" einen bundesweiten Gegenpol zum DAFV zu gründen ?

*Der Weg dem Elend den Rücken zu kehren - kann nur der halbe Weg zum Ziel sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wobei ich Bimmelrudis Ansatz mal von einer anderen Seite aufnehmen möchte:
> 
> ...



Weil sich Nicht- Organisierte, nicht bis gar nicht organisieren lassen. Wie soll das finanziert werden, sicher nicht durch die, die sich nicht organisieren wollen.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,

wo ist der Unterschied ?

"Nicht- Organisierte" versus "Nicht-DAFV organisierten"

Tip von mir: vier große Buchstaben suchen |rolleyes

Es gibt und es werden zum Glück immer mehr ..... Angler, Vereine und Verbände die immer noch organisiert sind ..... aber nicht bei diesen Auslaufmodell DAFV.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "gemeinsam" mehr im DAFV - nur noch die dümmsten LV sind drin, die es immer noch nicht begreifen.



Weil gar kein Wille vorhanden ist in unserem Lande, irgendetwas gemeinsam auf die Beine zu stellen!!!
Kleinstaaterei wie anno dazumal.
Aber dann jammern, wenn der eigene LV diverse Verbote einführt.
Warum wird der dann nicht ins All geschossen und man frönt nur noch in Ortsverbänden?
Eben, weils letztlich doch allen scheixxegal ist, Hauptsache man hat mal Dampf abgelassen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwarten, dass ihn anständige Angler dafür loben, sollte er aber nicht...



Definiere mir mal "unanständige" Angler.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Bimmelrudi,



> irgendetwas gemeinsam


was soll ein Angler mit seinem Totengräber gemeinsam auf die Beine stellen ? Der einzige gemeinsamer Nenner ist der Euro, der vom Angler dort hinfließt.

Mit deiner Argumentation wird mir aber auch klar, wieso sich der DAV damals so gnadenlos über den Tisch hat ziehen lassen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Damit waren die Angler in der ganzen Republik gemeint, nicht Angler+Verband.
Siehe deine Frage bezüglich der möglichen Gegenpol-Offensive seitens der nicht-organisierten Verbände.


Abgesehen davon bin ich immerwieder froh darüber, daß wir uns hier nen Großteil bewahren konnten aus den DAV-Zeiten.
Wenigstens dies haben sich einige LV's von damals nicht vom Brot nehmen lassen.
Ansonsten gäbe es weitaus weniger hier die noch nen Stengel schwingen.

Nachtangelverbot? Gibs nich
Abknüppelgebot? auch nich
C+R? der Angler entscheidet selbst, so wie schon immer
Fangbegrenzung? die gleichen wie vor der Wende
Schonzeiten? sogar weniger geworden


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

offtopic an:


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Definiere mir mal "unanständige" Angler.


Hab ich noch nie - nur z. B. den Unterschied zwischen Angler und Vereins/Verbandsangelfischern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> 
> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*
> ...


Offtopic aus



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> seitens der nicht-organisierten Verbände.


Gibt es nicht, wer in einem Verband oder Verein ist, ist schon per Definition organisiert.

Ob man zusätzlich in einem nutzlosen, teuren, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutz-Dachverband DAFV organisiert ist, der dazu als Kostenfaktor/Zwischenschritt in einem weiterem Dachverband wie dem DFV organisiert ist (bei direkter Mitgliedschaft Landesverbände im DFV könnte man sich den teuren DAFV sparen), spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Organisiert ist der, der in einem Verein ist, unabhängig weiterer Mitgliedschaften des Vereines in Verbänden etc..



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nachtangelverbot? Gibs nich
> Abknüppelgebot? auch nich
> C+R? der Angler entscheidet selbst, so wie schon immer
> Fangbegrenzung? die gleichen wie vor der Wende
> Schonzeiten? sogar weniger geworden


Ihr habt, seit Uwe Bülaus Amtsantritt in Sachsen Anhalt, auch einen LV, der endlich Richtung Angler und Angeln arbeitet  - war vorher ja nicht so und da muss noch viel aufgeräumt werden.

Dass die da richtig aufräumen müssen, Hauptamtler rausschmeissen, immer wieder intern Stress haben, im Moment sehr viel Richtung mehr Verbote läuft (natura2000, die ganzen drohenden Verbote Elbe, an jedem km 400 m Schongebiet etc.) wo sie auch vom DAFV alleine gelassen werden und mehr von den Erfahrungen des AVN profitieren können, mit dem sie ja auch gut zusammen arbeiten, das solltest Du auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen..

Der DAFV behindert euch da mehr, als der es hilft!

Hilfe kommt, wenn überhaupt, von den aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen Nachbar-Verbänden AVN und LVSA..

Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, da (Thema hier ist ja die Abstimmung) die tump/stumpf abnickenden *Delegierten und Funktionäre* der Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV ja *bewusst gegen Angler und Angeln und für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*, die Einmal/Nichtanglerin *im anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband DAFV,* und damit für ein klares "*WEITER SO MIT DESASTER WIE BISHER" gestimmt haben..*

Wenn also die Mitgliedsverbände schon so daneben und verrottet sind, wie soll dann im DAFV was anderes an der Spitze rauskommen?

Als Alternative Schneiderlöchner?
Schon daran sieht man ja die ganze mangelnde Kompetenz in diesen LV, wenn man nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera hat und dazu dann noch ein inkompetentes, überaltertes Präsidium zusammen gewählt wird..

Dass gerade Uwe Tempel (vom Naturschutz-DAFV Präsidium als Casting -Referent gewollt, beim LAV Sachsen - Anhalt vorher rausgeschmissen) als einziger NICHT gewählt wurde, war wohl einer der gaaaanz wenigen hellen Momente bei den Abnick-Delegierten..


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> *Wann schaffen es die "Nicht-DAFV organisierten Angler, Vereine, Verbände" einen bundesweiten Gegenpol zum DAFV zu gründen ?
> *


Wäre eine schöne Nummer. Reicht ja schon, wenn sie anfangs in manchen Themen mit bundespolitischer Bedeutung, Peta z.B., kooperieren.
Eine gemeinsame Medienkampagne z.B.


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie soll das finanziert werden, ...


Kostet bei so kleinen Geschichten wie zuvor genannt auch nicht viel mehr als das, was man sowieso tagtäglich macht.
Niemand erwartet, dass die Ausgetretenen nun ad hoc die Lobbyarbeit im Bund und in der EU übernehmen, bei der sich der DAFV schlicht weigert sie auszuführen.

Denn das beim DAFV nun, wo genau dieselben heinis die Stühle mit dem Hintern wärmen wie zuvor, alles genauso bleibt wie bisher


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "*WEITER SO MIT DESASTER WIE BISHER"*


dürfte jedem klar sein.

Es vermutlich eher schlimmer werden
- die "Wiederwahl ist im Sack, was schert mich da noch"
- nachdem nun auch zum neuen GF ein neuer MÖA eingestellt ist, lehnt sich der rest noch mehr zurück und sagt, "lass die doch machen, dafür sind sie da".
Dass die beiden Figuren aber weder die Position haben, eigenständig was zun entscheiden und zu bewegen, noch die Fähigkeiten dazu mitbringen, will doch niemand wissen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Eine parallele Organisation wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn sie mit mehr Fachkompetenz besetzt ist, als der DAFV. Das ist aber nicht für den Null-Tarif zu haben.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Deswegen sprech ich ja von "zunächst mal wenigstens nur Kooperation"


----------



## Wegberger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,



> wenn sie mit mehr Fachkompetenz besetzt ist


Das kann ja nicht schwer sein, bei der derzeitigen Fachkompetenz.#h Wobei ist da zurzeit überhaupt Fachkompetenz, die die im Sinne der Angler genutzt wird ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic an:
> 
> Hab ich noch nie - nur z. B. den Unterschied zwischen Angler und Vereins/Verbandsangelfischern:
> 
> Offtopic aus



Klare Frage meinerseits, schwammige Antwort.
Dann lass doch solche propagierenden Parolen und bleib bei Fakten ohne mitschwingenden Bluthochdruck in den Äußerungen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr habt, seit Uwe Bülaus Amtsantritt in Sachsen Anhalt, auch einen LV, der endlich Richtung Angler und Angeln arbeitet  - war vorher ja nicht so



Die Grundlage hier ist nahezu unverändert wie vor der Wende, hat mit Hr. Bülau rein gar nichts zu tun.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die da richtig aufräumen müssen, Hauptamtler rausschmeissen, immer wieder intern Stress haben, im Moment sehr viel Richtung mehr Verbote läuft (natura2000, die ganzen drohenden Verbote Elbe, an jedem km 400 m Schongebiet etc.) wo sie auch vom DAFV alleine gelassen werden und mehr von den Erfahrungen des AVN profitieren können, mit dem sie ja auch gut zusammen arbeiten, das solltest Du auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen..
> 
> Der DAFV behindert euch da mehr, als der es hilft!



Die geplanten Verbote sind nicht neu, wurden nur seit Jahren nicht weiter beachtet und jetzt ist man im Zugzwang.
Ich habs an anderer Stelle schonmal geäußert, unser LV pennt in vielerlei Hinsicht und versucht erst zu reagieren wenn der Karren dick im Dreck steht.
Da hat sich auch mit Bülau null geändert, bzw. ist sowas nicht an einer einzelnen Person dingfest zu machen.







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn also die Mitgliedsverbände schon so daneben und verrottet sind, wie soll dann im DAFV was anderes an der Spitze rauskommen?



Wie soll etwas anderes entstehen, wenn die LV's *alle* vermodert sind, egal ob ausgetreten oder noch drin im DAFV?

Genau das ist das Kernproblem, nicht nur der BV, der "noch" den Deckel übers Schweigen hält.
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, hätten wir damals keine Fusion gehabt und nun heute nicht das Theater.
Die LV's tun gelinde gesagt alle einen Scheixx für ihre Mitglieder, da wird überall abgenickt und weggeguggt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das kann ja nicht schwer sein, bei der derzeitigen Fachkompetenz.#h Wobei ist da zurzeit überhaupt Fachkompetenz, die die im Sinne der Angler genutzt wird ?



Ein bisschen mehr wir vermutlich auch nicht reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die LV's tun gelinde gesagt alle einen Scheixx für ihre Mitglieder, da wird überall abgenickt und weggeguggt.


Vermutung:
Dann musst Du eine der alten Garde um Schnitzendöbel sein, der unbedingt im DAFV bleiben wollten und der damals nicht gewählt wurde, sondern Uwe -  würde vieles erklären  ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

gibts eigentlich was Neues von den Saarländern ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

aach guck, gleich ablenken ;-) 

Nicht, seit wir deren "Bericht" zur HV gebracht hatten..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vermutung:
> Dann musst Du eine der alten Garde um Schnitzendöbel sein, der unbedingt im DAFV bleiben wollten und der damals nicht gewählt wurde, sondern Uwe -  würde vieles erklären  ;-))



Daneben. 
Ich bin normaler Angler aus der ganz unteren Riege, der keinerlei Funktion in einem Verband ausübt oder jemals tat.

Hinzukommt das ich einer speziellen Gruppierung angehöre, die es so in dieser Form auch nur bei uns gibt, entstanden aus ehemaligen Betriebsgruppen, nach der Wende zusammengefügt als sogenannte "freie Gruppe".
Wir gehören zwar dem Verband an, sind aber ansonsten weitreichend "vogelfrei" (nichtstrukturierte Gruppe 421 im MAV).
Trotzdem bleibt es mir nicht verborgen, was in unserem Lande passiert ist (oder eben auch nicht).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

ach guck, was es alles gibt, interessant!

Danke für Aufklärung diesbezüglich!


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Brotfisch,
> 
> wenn ich deine Punkte so lese, bedeutete es doch deiner Meinung nach:
> 
> Austreten aus dem DAFV kann nur der halbe Weg zur Besserung sein -> es muss zwingend ein neuorientierte Bundesverband geschaffen werden, der hier in Konkurenz zum DAFV agiert - oder?



Hallo Wegberger,

Austreten schwächt eben nicht nur den Verband, sondern eben auch die Einflussmöglichkeiten des Austretenden. Trotzdem wissen sich viele, sogar der ehemals sehr einflussreiche bayerische Verband nicht anders zu helfen, als auszutreten, nachdem sie schon früher sogar wegen Petitessen mit Austritt gedroht haben, etwa bei der belanglosen Frage des Verbandsnamens. Das deutet auf meiner Sicht auf eine ernste Störung der innerverbandlichen Diskussionsprozesses hin, die es im VDSF gab und offenkundig in den DAFV hinübergewubbt hat. Diskussionen sind unerwünscht, weil sie vermeintlich die Position des Präsidiums schwächen könnten. Als wäre das Präsidium der Hort der Weisheit und die Weisheit in die Lauge der Blödheit getaucht. Das ist aber nicht so. DAs Präsidium muss die Basis als Kompetenz- und Beratungspotenzial begreifen (auch wenn viel Mist von unten nach oben gespült wird - seien wir da mal ehrlich). Es gibt, meines Wissens - korrigiert mich - nicht eine Veranstaltung des Bundesverbandes, bei dem wirklich Angler von der Basis ohne Funktion vertreten sind und ihre Meinung einbringen können. Das Raumschiff Reinhardtstraße fliegt durch den Kosmos ohne Kontakt zur Erde. Was nützt es da, über die Kompetenzdefizite der Präsidentin zu jaulen!, wenn ihr niemand sagt, was das Richtige zu sagen wäre? Der DAFV muss nicht abgeschafft werden, sondern gekapert von denjenigen vielen Anglern, die blickdicht sind. Macht Euch endlich auf, genau das zu tun.
Kapert Eure Vereinsvorstände! Lasst Euch in Bezirks- und Landesverbandsgremien wählen. Macht das Maul auf, wo ihr gehört werdet. Die, die Euch Widerstand leisten, sind von gestern, alt und müde. Nehmt den Mut zusammen, im offenen Clinch Wort gegen Wort Partei zu ergreifen für unsere Sache. Wir wissen, wo es langgehen muss, die Alten denken nur an ihre Privilegien.
Der VDSF und nicht besser der DAFV haben es immer verstanden, den Nachwuchs im Zaun zu halten. Lasst Euch das nicht länger gefallen. Rummosern im AB ist wichtig, aber wird niemals reichen. Organisiert Euch endlich! Wir haben eine enorme Zustimmung in der Breite. Wir haben genügend Leute, die sich fachkundig einbringen können. Wir haben Leute, die sich Stimme verschaffen können. An der Tastatur und mit ein paar Hate-Kommentaren wird sich nichts ändern. Organisiert Euch! Werdet endlich kampagnenfähig. Wie lange wollt Ihr dem Dümpeln noch zusehen. Angler haben keine Lobby? Angler machen sich keine Lobby! Wir alle sind schuld an dem Desaster! JETZT ist der Zeitpunkt, Alarm zu machen! Warum tut Ihr es nicht???


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Brotfisch,

Deine Argumentation ist einleuchtend aber hat eine Schwachstelle. Die Initative aus den Vereinen heraus wird nicht mit tausenden Einzelkämpfern funktionieren, da hier der Leidensdruck bis zu Erfolgen zu viele auf der Strecke lassen wird und sowas ist auch nicht jedemanns Sache.



> Werdet endlich kampagnenfähig.


Genau und das passiert nicht nur mit dem breiten Unterbau sondern mit einer durchdachten Struktur, einer Story und einem Ziel.

Mein Wunschtraum wäre natürlich der einige DAFV abtrünnige LV tatsächlich das Ziel eine Metamorphose vom Naturschutzverband mit Anhängseln Angelei -> zur Vertretung der Angler unter naturschützungswürdigen Aspekten gelänge.
Wenn dieser Überlegung auch noch die logische Konsequenz einer bundesweiten und europaweiten Ausrichtung folgen würde -> wären die Diskussionen, weiteren Schritte selbstredend und ohne Alternative -> in die Wirkung auf die Vereine sowie die Ausrichtung und Schaffung von bundesweiten Gremien.

Aber ehrlich .... ich denke da werden noch ein paar Jahre in Lande ziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Die Initative aus den Vereinen heraus wird nicht mit tausenden Einzelkämpfern funktionieren, da hier der Leidensdruck bis zu Erfolgen zu viele auf der Strecke lassen wird und sowas ist auch nicht jedemanns Sache.


|good: So ist es!
Der leidenschaftliche Aufruf von Brotfisch ist lobenswert und im Prinzip richtig,
aber diesen Atem bringen auch "tausend Einzelkämpfer", die erst mal da sein müssten, nicht mit.

Auch & gerade weil das System genau solche Leute ausbremst.
Wer einmal als "Reformwilliger" in so einer LV-JHV gesessen hat (und da muss er ja schon die Hürde Vereinsvorstand genommen haben), wird schnell desillusioniert werden.
Da sind Veränderungen machbar, keine Frage, aber in so kleinen Schritten, dass einem klar wird, dass man darüber steinalt werden kann.

Deswegen muss der Weg andersherum sein.
Reform "von oben" - mit der Abrissbirne!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Wegberger,
> 
> Austreten schwächt eben nicht nur den Verband, sondern eben auch die Einflussmöglichkeiten des Austretenden. Trotzdem wissen sich viele, sogar der ehemals sehr einflussreiche bayerische Verband nicht anders zu helfen, als auszutreten, nachdem sie schon früher sogar wegen Petitessen mit Austritt gedroht haben, etwa bei der belanglosen Frage des Verbandsnamens. Das deutet auf meiner Sicht auf eine ernste Störung der innerverbandlichen Diskussionsprozesses hin, die es im VDSF gab und offenkundig in den DAFV hinübergewubbt hat. Diskussionen sind unerwünscht, weil sie vermeintlich die Position des Präsidiums schwächen könnten. Als wäre das Präsidium der Hort der Weisheit und die Weisheit in die Lauge der Blödheit getaucht. Das ist aber nicht so. DAs Präsidium muss die Basis als Kompetenz- und Beratungspotenzial begreifen (auch wenn viel Mist von unten nach oben gespült wird - seien wir da mal ehrlich). Es gibt, meines Wissens - korrigiert mich - nicht eine Veranstaltung des Bundesverbandes, bei dem wirklich Angler von der Basis ohne Funktion vertreten sind und ihre Meinung einbringen können. Das Raumschiff Reinhardtstraße fliegt durch den Kosmos ohne Kontakt zur Erde. Was nützt es da, über die Kompetenzdefizite der Präsidentin zu jaulen!, wenn ihr niemand sagt, was das Richtige zu sagen wäre? Der DAFV muss nicht abgeschafft werden, sondern gekapert von denjenigen vielen Anglern, die blickdicht sind. Macht Euch endlich auf, genau das zu tun.
> Kapert Eure Vereinsvorstände! Lasst Euch in Bezirks- und Landesverbandsgremien wählen. Macht das Maul auf, wo ihr gehört werdet. Die, die Euch Widerstand leisten, sind von gestern, alt und müde. Nehmt den Mut zusammen, im offenen Clinch Wort gegen Wort Partei zu ergreifen für unsere Sache. Wir wissen, wo es langgehen muss, die Alten denken nur an ihre Privilegien.
> Der VDSF und nicht besser der DAFV haben es immer verstanden, den Nachwuchs im Zaun zu halten. Lasst Euch das nicht länger gefallen. Rummosern im AB ist wichtig, aber wird niemals reichen. Organisiert Euch endlich! Wir haben eine enorme Zustimmung in der Breite. Wir haben genügend Leute, die sich fachkundig einbringen können. Wir haben Leute, die sich Stimme verschaffen können. An der Tastatur und mit ein paar Hate-Kommentaren wird sich nichts ändern. Organisiert Euch! Werdet endlich kampagnenfähig. Wie lange wollt Ihr dem Dümpeln noch zusehen. Angler haben keine Lobby? Angler machen sich keine Lobby! Wir alle sind schuld an dem Desaster! JETZT ist der Zeitpunkt, Alarm zu machen! Warum tut Ihr es nicht???


Sehr richtig. Das ist der Weg!|good:


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good: So ist es!
> Der leidenschaftliche Aufruf von Brotfisch ist lobenswert und im Prinzip richtig,
> aber diesen Atem bringen auch "tausend Einzelkämpfer", die erst mal da sein müssten, nicht mit.
> 
> ...


 
 Und wer soll die Birne schwingen?
 Ohne den Druck den Brótfisch will, wird nix passieren.

 Die Wahl war doch gerade erst und ? Und was gab es -Pferdeäppel- keine Birnen#h
 Von allein und auf die Revolution von oben zu warten hat glaube ich noch nirgends funktioniert. Es braucht Bewegung, es braucht Druck , es braucht auch gute fachliche Arbeit und Ziele mit Begründung und es braucht irgendwann mal Änderungen in der Vereinsstruktur, damit da mal schneller und effektiver Gearbeitet werden kann. Nur dann kann man die Basis ( und um die geht es) mitnehmen. Dieses einmal jährlich Mitglieder _VS ist der Graus.
 Wie das ist einen Verein umzukrempeln, naja kannst mich gern anrufen#h
 Kati, aber das weißt Du selbst, denke ich.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo kati, hallo 996



> Reform "von oben" - mit der Abrissbirne!


Wobei dies aber nicht zwangsläüfig bedeutet, dass man anstelle des Vakums nach der Abrissbirne - dann neue Strukturen mit der richtigen Ausrichtung hast.

Und.....

Wenn sich jetzt schon keine Initative als Alternative bildet - warum sollte sich etwas bilden wenn der DAFV aufgelöst ist ?

Jetzt könnte ein AVN vorpreschen, seine Satzung überarbeiten und über Landesgrenzen hinweg einen tatsächlichen Leuchtturm für Vereine oder gar einzelne Angler werden und eine wirkliche bundesweite Opposition bilden. Ich wüsste zwar nicht wie das ausgehen würde .... aber spannend und angsteinflösend für die alten Garden wäre es auf jedenfall.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,



> Sehr richtig. Das ist der Weg!|good:


Nein, Nein und nochmals Nein ...... das ist der theoretische Weg, wenn die breite Masse der Angler neben ihrem Hobby auch noch ein Fabel für das Thema -> Hobbylobbyist und Hobbyfunktionar hätten.

Das sind , wollen und sollen sie aber gar nicht sein .... denn sie geben ihre Stimmen im Treu & Glauben ab, dass der Funktionär in Sinne der Angler handelt. Und hier ist der Funktionär in der Pflicht sich zu überprüfen - ob er noch im Sinne der Sache handelt. Nicht den schwarzen Peter an die Angler weitergeben ....

Und die Funktionäre haben sich das ein klasse System einfallen lassen:
- Der BVler interessiert sich nicht für den Angler, weil er nur den LV verantwortlich ist.
- Der LVler interessiert nicht der Angler weil nur der BV ja das große Ganze versteht und er nur den Vereinen aber nicht dem Vereinsangler verantwortlich ist.
- Der Vereinspräsi versteht zwar den Angler aber der kleine Angler soll erst nicht anfangen in Spären von LV und BV zu denken.
- Der Angler sagt sich - die müssen doch wissen was tun - und will doch nur angeln.

Dieses Konstrukt wird erst den Angler auf Krawall bürsten ..... wenn alles zu zu Grunde gerichtet ist


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

was sich momentan bildet oder nicht -K.A.
Nur noch einen Zusammenschluss auf der Basis dessen was der VDSF verkörperte braucht kein Mensch und ob so mancher Landesfürst zum Umdenken bereit ist- daran fehlt mir der Glaube. Deshalb -siehe Brotfisch.
 Ich sag mal - die Finanzierung der tatsächlichen Entscheidungsträger u.a. muss mal über dacht werden


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Es ging ja alles auf die These von Brotfisch zurück:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der DAFV muss nicht abgeschafft werden, sondern gekapert von denjenigen vielen Anglern, die blickdicht sind. Macht Euch endlich auf, genau das zu tun.


Ich glaube eben nicht, dass dieses "Kapern" funktioniert.
Zumindest nicht, wenn man in Jahresschritten denkt.
Bis eine "Reform von unten"
, sollte sie jemals in die Pötte kommen, wirkt, 
vergehen noch mal ein, zwei Jahrzehnte.

Da ist mir der andere Weg,
weitere LVs treten aus,
doch deutlich näher, weil schneller.
Wenn die Rheinischen es nun auch durchziehen, evtl. Pussy-Schneiderlöchlein seine Nüsse wieder findet und die Ankündigung auch wahr macht,
braucht es dann nur noch einen mitgliederstarken LV, der hin schmeisst, dann dürfte es das gewesen sein.

Das Vakuum wird etwas Neues entstehen lassen, da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen.
Und allen durchaus berechtigten Bedenken, wie lange so etwas dauern könnte und wie es funktioniern sollte, halte ich die Weisheit entgegen:
_Ich weiss nicht_, _ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird_. 
_Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll._ - (Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)

Das Angebot von Holger Ortel, dann im DFV eine Anglergruppe zu gründen und die bestehende, funktionierende Organisation als Lobbywerkzeug zu nutzen, ist vielleicht nicht die allerbeste Lösung,
aber besser als der DAFV ist es um ein vielfaches!


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das siehst Du zu eng, m.E.
wenn der Angler mit seiner Meinung ernst genommen ist er genau genommen ein Lobbyist - für seine Sache,
naja da wird es erst mal um Besatz gehen oder das Baglimit , aber was ist schlecht daran#c


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,

Und die Funktionäre haben sich das ein klasse System einfallen lassen:
- Der BVler interessiert sich nicht für den Angler, weil er nur den LV verantwortlich ist.
- Der LVler interessiert nicht der Angler weil nur der BV ja das große  Ganze versteht und er nur den Vereinen aber nicht dem Vereinsangler  verantwortlich ist.
- Der Vereinspräsi versteht zwar den Angler aber der kleine Angler soll nicht anfangen in Spären von LV und BV zu denken.
- Der Angler sagt sich - die müssen doch wissen was tun ist - und will doch nur angeln.

Dieses Konstrukt wird erst den Angler auf Krawall bürsten ..... wenn alles zu zu Grunde gerichtet ist                                                                                                __________________


----------



## gründler (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die LV's tun gelinde gesagt alle einen Scheixx für ihre Mitglieder, da wird überall abgenickt und weggeguggt.



Einspruch,wir NDS'ler haben die letzten Monate mehr als genug getan.Setzkescherverbote aus manchen Karten gestrichen,alles tot kloppen raus genommen usw usw.auf Mitglieder zugegangen und angehört etc.etc.

Das man nicht von heute auf morgen alles erreichen kann ist klar,aber wir arbeiten und tun und machen um genau da hinzukommen,auch wenn manches Steinig ist.

Und die AVN Truppe besteht aus sehr vielen *aktiven Anglern*,die regelmässig bis fast täglich die Peitschen schwingen und nicht nur im Büro hocken.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Vakuum wird etwas Neues entstehen lassen, da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen.
> Und allen durchaus berechtigten Bedenken, wie lange so etwas dauern könnte und wie es funktioniern sollte, halte ich die Weisheit entgegen:
> _Ich weiss nicht_, _ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird_.
> _Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll._ - (Georg Christoph Lichtenberg)
> ...


Es gäbe ja dazu auch ganz andere Modelle, eine Interessenvertretung Bund/EU zu installieren.

Die LVs kaufen ein/zwei gute Lobbyfachleute ein, dazu einen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, der auch was kann, 
und erteilen denen Aufträge. 
Plus ein/zwei Tippsen + kl. Büro in Berlin.
Da ist man grob bei 1Mio.€/Jahr; jedenfalls deutlich weniger als jetzt.

Eine kleine, schlagkräftige Einheit von Spezialisten.
Kein Verband, kein West-Ost-sonstwie-Proporz, kein Casting, kein Cips & Fips & Veranstaltungen, kein Ansteck-Lametta, kein Präsidium mit unfähigen Selbstdarstellern, keine GmbH zum Geld verschwinden lassen, keine Fischwaid, kein Gedöns - braucht alles eh kein Mensch & wir Angler erst recht nicht.

Jugend- & Behindertenarbeit, Naturschutzalibi, etc. machen die LVs sowieso jetzt schon selbst ...und besser.

So machen es Unternehmen & Branchen.
Und wenn wir so gucken, wie deren Lobbyismus funktioniert... läuft, würd ich sagen. |rolleyes


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo gründler,



> Einspruch,wir NDS'ler haben die letzten Monate mehr als genug getan.Setzkescherverbote aus manchen Karten gestrichen,alles tot kloppen raus genommen usw usw



#6

Wird das von benachbarten Verbänden wargenommen ? Die müssten doch, ansich, so theoretisch in Erklärungsnot geraten ?#c


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,



> Es gäbe ja dazu auch ganz andere Modelle, eine Interessenvertretung Bund/EU zu installieren.
> 
> Die LVs kaufen ein/zwei gute Lobbyfachleute ein, dazu einen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, der auch was kann,
> und erteilen denen Aufträge.
> ...



Aber das ist dann schon die Kür ..... so schön das sein könnte.


----------



## gründler (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo gründler,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja weiß ich nicht,aber klar wird sich sowas auch rumsprechen,ob das anderswo auch ankommt bezw. ankommen will liegt ja an jedem selbst.

Klar gib's hier auch Sorgen und co. aber wir kämpfen und machen und stecken nicht die Köpfe in Sand.

Ich erzähl die "Geschichte " gern nochmal.

Wenn man im Frontgraben sitzt und Skat spielt...18 jo..20 jo...usw. Du wo ist eigentlich der feind schon,der steht da oben am Graben und repetiert gerade....wo warn wir 20? jo..ok spiel du....muss man sich nicht wundern wenn es Kopfschüsse gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Die Niedersachsen werden sich Stück für Stück weiter Richtung Angler und Angeln entwickeln, so wie sich der naturschützende Rest-DAFV und seine abnickenden, angelverhindernden Verbots- und Bodensatzlandesverbände immer weiter weg davon entwickeln und Anglern und dem Angeln schaden werden.

Wobei genau das schon der Beweis ist, dass es von oben passieren MUSS!

Da die träge Masse der abnickenden Delegierten und Funktionäre und der nicht gerade durch Kompetenz und Dienstleistungsgedanken auffallenden Hauptamtler, die lieber nen ruhigen Job machen als zu KÄMPFEN, NIEMALS Änderungen von unten nach oben zulassen werden.

Und dass es andersrum funktionieren anfängt,von oben (wenns auch viel Arbeit braucht und der Erfolg nicht sicher ist), beweist der AVN..

Die dadurch auf einmal auch verstärkt Zulauf bekommen, sowohl von bisher nicht in Verbänden organisierten Vereinen wie auch von Vereinen von Nachbarverbänden.

Und genau DAS wird Nachbarverbände wie DAFV (weiterer Mitgliederverlust und dadurch weniger Finanzen) am Ende viel eher zu Änderungen oder zum aufgeben zwingen, als alle Träume bisher schon versagt habender (Ex)Funktionären, die nie auch nur ansatzweise ihre eigenen Leute so motivieren konnten, wie sie es auch hier aber von anderen verlangen.

Dass da Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei einem zwar so schlechten, undurchdachten und inkompetenten Gegner aus dem Saarland mit so großer Mehrheit wieder gewählt wurde (Thema hier) und damit lieber eine Nicht/Einmalanglerin wie ein Sportfischer, beweist nur einmal mehr, dass die jede Änderung der jetzt immer noch im DAFV tätigen LV mit ihren Delegierten, Funktionären und Hauptamtlern, die keinen Schuss Pulver wert sind, verhindert werden soll.

Und eine Lösung für Angler und Angeln NUR ohne diese jetzt da immer noch aktiven "Aktiven/Funktionäre/Delegierten/Hauptamtler/Angelverhinderer" stattfinden kann - MIT diesen gibt es KEINE CHANCE auf Änderung in Richtung Angler und Angeln..

Denn die würde nicht nur wieder stumpf/dumpf Frau Dr. und ihre Kompetenzverweigerer immer wieder wählen, die sind auch noch stolz drauf, jede Veränderung Richtung Angeln und Angler zu verhindern und die Naturschutzsche.. zu zementieren (wie oft haben die das bis jetzt zum klagen genutzt in 4 Jahren?? - dafür wollte man doch unbedingt Naturschuztstatus und hat deswegen den DAV übernommen in den anglerfeindlichen VDSF und sich umbenannt..)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gäbe ja dazu auch ganz andere Modelle, eine Interessenvertretung Bund/EU zu installieren.
> 
> Die LVs kaufen ein/zwei gute Lobbyfachleute ein, dazu einen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, der auch was kann,
> und erteilen denen Aufträge.
> ...



Die Bundesverbände der Industrie sind nicht wesentlich anders organisier, wie der der Angler. Auch bei diesen ist das Präsidium mit Ehrenamtlern besetzt. Dazu kommt eine Geschäftsführung einschließlich eines Justiziars. Die Lobbyarbeit erfordert engen Kontakt zu den Abgeordneten. Ganz entscheidend ist es die auf seine Seite zu bringen. Im BT sollen etwa 5% Angler sitzen. Mir ist nichts von Veranstaltungen für diese "BT_Gruppe" der Angler bekannt, die vom BV organisiert worden wäre. Mir ist auch noch keine Image-Campagne der Angler aufgefallen. An dieser Stelle ist Kritik nicht nur berechtigt, sondern nötig.

Daraus aber abzuleiten, die LVs würden nichts für die Angler tun ist Unsinn. Denn dann frage ich mich, warum es Schlichter, wie mich gibt, die Versuchen, Streitigkeiten zwischen Anglern und/oder Vereinen im LV zu schlichten. Meine Tätigkeit ist im Übrigen kostenlos, ehrenamtlich, aber selten umsonst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Bundesverbände der Industrie sind nicht wesentlich anders organisier, wie der der Angler.


Die machen professionelle Dienstleistung für ihre GEWERBLICHEN Mitglieder, weil die sonst sofort raus sind, wenn da keine entsprechende Leistung kommt. 

Das ist ein fundamentaler Unterschied zu den Amateurvertretern  der Amateurvereine im DAFV und den diese Amateure tragenden und stützenden Abnick-Dilettanten als Delegierte, Funktionäre und Natur- statt Anglerschützenden Hauptamtlern, die von diesen Amateuren  ausgesucht wurden und denen es nur um den Erhalt des Status Quo geht..

Damit sie ein paar Kaffeefahrten nach Berlin und Brüssel machen können und sich auch mal ein bisschen wichtig fühlen.

Genau das hat die Abstimmung, bei der Frau Dr. so eindeutig wieder gewählt wurde  (Thema hier), ganz klar und eindeutig bewiesen..

Daher:
Zuerst mal weg mit dem alten anglerfeindlichen Dornen-Gestrüpp, damits Platz, Luft und Nahrung für was Neues gibt und nicht jeder kleine anglerfeundliche Keimling im Keim erstickt wird..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Das Thema hatten wir schon mal, wir drehen uns im Kreis.

Die Strukturen und das aktuelle Personal im Bundesverband und in den LV lassen solch eine Revolution nicht zu.

Selbst ehemalige DAV Leute haben ins Gras gebissen.

Wer soll diese Revolution auslösen? 
Klempner Meier mit einer 40h Woche und 2 Kindern mit Frau zu Hause?
Dipl. Ing. Schulz mit einer 60h Woche?
Oder die Hausfrau auf 450 Euro Basis bei KiK?
Oder irgendein Rentner der mit seinen 70 Jahren sicherlich kein Bock hat nun Vereinsrecht, Biologie etc. zu studieren?
Dabei nochmal eben den Politikern und Behörden Honig um den Bart schmieren?

(Anglerdemo 2.0....3.0....4.0??  Lars der Revoluter? ) 

Austreten die einzige schnelle Möglichkeit.
Das ist die derzeitige Macht der Basis. 
LFV dazu drängen aus dem DAFV auszutreten.

Wie LFV arbeiten kann man gut am LFV Westfalen u. Lippe erkennen. Setzkescherverbot? Was juckt mich die Basis.  Gab es ein grosses aufmucken auf der JHV? Nein.

Streit mit dem LWAf wegen diverser Bezahlungen aus der Fischereiabgabe etc. der Münsteraner Biologen? LWAf werden mal eben die Gewässer weggenommen.
Wie diverse andere Verantwortliche  in der Vergangenheit agiert haben sollen mag ich gar nicht aussprechen......


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



gründler schrieb:


> ja weiß ich nicht,aber klar wird sich sowas auch rumsprechen,ob das anderswo auch ankommt bezw. ankommen will liegt ja an jedem selbst.
> 
> Klar gib's hier auch Sorgen und co. aber wir kämpfen und machen und stecken nicht die Köpfe in Sand.
> 
> ...



Und dann gibt es offiziere die sich da oben an den Graben neben den Feind stellen ...statt Kopfschuss gibt es dann erstmal nen Beinschuss.
Und einen Tag später einen Armschuss  usw..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Austreten wird nur bedingt helfen. Gehen wir mal davon aus, alle LVs würden austreten. Klar, dann viele zunächst einmal der Beitrag für den BV weg. Eine paar kosten würden aber dadurch wieder entstehen, weil m. W. die eine oder andere Versicherung über denn BV läuft. Das wären aber Cent- Beträge pro Angler. Und dann? - Dann wird erst einmal gar nichts passieren. vermutlich lägen die LVs dann erst einmal in Schockstarre, bevor sie sich berappel und alle, die es wollen, einen neuen BV gründen. Klar hier kann man dann versuchen Fehler der Vergangenheit zu vermeiden. Aber alles andere sind doch Träumereien. Verbessern kann man die Situation nur, in dem man sich selber aktiv einbringt. natürlich kann man auch hier im AB rummosern und ein heftiges: "Mi mi mi!" von sich geben - alleine es wird nicht helfen. Das Ganze erinnert mich an die so genannte Parteienverdrossenheit. Auch da gilt in den Verein/Partei/Verband eintreten und die Dinge verändern. Dazu braucht es gewiss manchmal einen langen Atem, den braucht es aber in der Lobbyarbeit und im Umgang mit Politikern auch. Da kann man sich also hervorragend für höhere Weihen qualifizieren.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Daraus aber abzuleiten, die LVs würden nichts für die Angler tun ist Unsinn. Denn dann frage ich mich, warum es Schlichter, wie mich gibt, die Versuchen, Streitigkeiten zwischen Anglern und/oder Vereinen im LV zu schlichten. Meine Tätigkeit ist im Übrigen kostenlos, ehrenamtlich, aber selten umsonst.


Das hab ich aber auch so nie gesagt.

Wobei ich die Arbeit der LVs, die wirklich Anglerinteressen betreffen, sehr unterschiedlich beurteile.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Austreten wird nur bedingt helfen.


Wenn nicht immer mehr LVs austreten wird sich NIE etwas ändern!
Dein LV hat ja nun nach mehreren Jahren Zauderei damit auch endlich hingeschmissen.
Man wird sehen, wie sich dieser dann entwickelt; ich behaupte mal, es wird ihn sehr stärken.
Man schaue sich die Entwicklung anderer ausgetretener LVs an und da möchte ich nicht schon wieder NDS als Beispiel nennen.
Wenn man z.B. nach Bayern schaut, dann gibt es m.M.n. da auch einiges was im Argen liegt, aber gestärkt hat der Austritt den LV allemal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dann wird erst einmal gar nichts passieren.


Das würde sehr schnell gehen, sobald der DAFV weg wäre..

Stehen ja genügend in den Startlöchern, die dann was machen wollen.

Nur solange der DAFV weite existiert und alles blockiert, wird da keiner Kraft, Ressourcen und Finanzen verschwenden.

Man bekämpft ein Krebsgeschwür nicht, indem man man selber ein Teil davon wird oder bleibt - man schneidet es raus.

Erst dann kanns besser werden..

Es braucht dann ja auch nicht unbedingt nen Bundesverband, viele Lösungen sind denkbar:
Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln statt DAFV


----------



## Wegberger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,

natürlich wird ein neuer BV nichts bewirken, wenn dich die LV`s und auch die Vereine nicht grundlegend mit der Positionierung des Angeln beschäftigen.

Erst wenn "Fishing First" in allen Betrachtungen, Handeln und Positionierung als Leitfaden gilt - dann kann man von einer tatsächlichen Vertretung sprechen. Und dies bedürfte noch nicht einmal eine Revolution, sondern müsste bei Funktionären von Angelverbänden selbstredend im Fokus liegen. Das ist die Bringschuld eines Funktionär einer Anglervertretung. 

Wer hier primär den Naturschutz voranstellt soll doch beim Nabu oder BUND anheuern.

Wie konnte es passieren, dass Angler von Naturschützern vertreten werden ?


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wie konnte es passieren, dass Angler von Naturschützern vertreten werden ?


Weil der VDSF meinte, man müsste ein Alibi für das Angeln haben, sonst würde es verboten werden.
(Parallel dazu kam der "nur zur Verwertung"-Dreck als einzige Begründung für das TierSchG, was natürlich Blödsinn und extrem risikoreich ist.)
Für mehr als eine Alibifunktion war das Anfangs nie gedacht.

Nach Jahrzehnten der Naturschutz-rauf-und-runter-Beterei hat es sich aber dermaßen in den Kopf vieler Funktionäre (und auch Angler) gefressen, dass die das tatsächlich glauben, dass wir in erster Linie Naturschützer sind 
...und sein wollen! #q


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Warum Naturschützer...

weil dies auch mit der Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit und Mitsprache bzw. Anhörungsrecht auf Landes und Bundesebene zu tun hat.
Neuerdings sogar Thema Verbandsklagerecht.

Da kann man sich dann im Laufe der Jahrzehnte schon mal komplett in der Aufgabe Naturschutz verrennen und das eigentliche Thema aus den Augen verlieren. 

Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, der DAFv ist ein Produkt unserer LFV. Egal wer wie wo wann von denen aus dem DAFv austritt, alle LFV sind Teil dieses DAFV-Problems und dieser Vereinsstruktur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, der DAFv ist ein Produkt unserer LFV. Egal wer wie wo wann von denen aus dem DAFv austritt, alle LFV sind Teil dieses DAFV-Problems und dieser Vereinsstruktur.


Vollkommen richtig..

Sieht man ja an den Wahlergebnissen  für Frau Dr. (Thema hier ja), was das für ein inkompetenter und änderungsunwilliger Haufen ist


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Man darf jetzt nicht so tun, als hätten wir Angler nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun! Der Schutz von Gewässern liegt in unserem ureigenen Interesse. Daher schließen sich eine Vertretung von Anglern und von Naturschutz überhaupt nicht aus. Politisch ist es von Vorteil, mit dem Image den Naturschutzes nach Außen zu treten. Nur ist das kein Selbstzweck. Es ist immer entscheidend, was für die Angler am Ende rauskommt. Daher setzt die Frage, ob Naturschutz ja oder nein an der falschen Stelle an. Es ist schlicht nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist ein ineffektiver BV. Würde der BV liefern, würde doch keiner den Naturschutz kritisieren.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,

du redest Hochverrat am deutschen Angler schön.

Solange bei einem Angelfunktionär der Angler nach dem Naturschutz rangiert ist das Hochverrat an der Basis ohne wenn und aber. 



> Es ist immer entscheidend, was für die Angler am Ende rauskommt.


Das sehen wir ja ... und jetzt wird es doch auch klar - warum.



> Daher setzt die Frage, ob Naturschutz ja oder nein an der falschen Stelle an. Es ist schlicht nicht das Problem.


Stimmt das Problem ist, dass der Angler nicht an erster Stelle steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> du redest Hochverrat am deutschen Angler schön.
> 
> Solange bei einem Angelfunktionär der Angler nach dem Naturschutz rangiert ist das Hochverrat an der Basis ohne wenn und aber.




Danke Wegberger - Du hasts erkannt..

Und da Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei einem zwar so schlechten, undurchdachten und inkompetenten Gegner aus dem Saarland mit so großer Mehrheit wieder gewählt wurde (Thema hier) und damit lieber eine Nicht/Einmalanglerin wie ein Sportfischer, beweist nur einmal mehr, dass die jede Änderung der jetzt immer noch im DAFV tätigen LV mit ihren Delegierten, Funktionären und Hauptamtlern, die keinen Schuss Pulver wert sind, verhindert werden soll.

Und eine Lösung für Angler und Angeln NUR ohne diese jetzt da immer noch aktiven "Aktiven/Funktionäre/Delegierten/Hauptamtler/Angelverhinderer" stattfinden kann - MIT diesen gibt es KEINE CHANCE auf Änderung in Richtung Angler und Angeln..

Denn die würde nicht nur wieder stumpf/dumpf Frau Dr. und ihre Kompetenzverweigerer immer wieder wählen, die sind auch noch stolz drauf, jede Veränderung Richtung Angeln und Angler zu verhindern und die Naturschutzsche.. zu zementieren (wie oft haben die das bis jetzt zum klagen genutzt in 4 Jahren?? - dafür wollte man doch unbedingt Naturschuztstatus und hat deswegen den DAV übernommen in den anglerfeindlichen VDSF und sich umbenannt..)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

@Wegberger: Woraus entnimmst du, dass ich der Auffassung bin, der Naturschutz rangiere vor dem Angler oder dass ich das auch nur gut heißen würde. Insbesondere der Gewässerschutz ist ein natürliches Interesse des Anglers. Daher sehe ich da keinen Konflikt. Das Problem ist nicht, dass der Verband die Natur schützen will, dass Problem ist, dass der BV zu wenig für die Angler tut. Darum geht es und nicht um mehr oder weniger Naturschutz. Mehr Naturschutz ist absolut hinnehmbar, wenn am Ende das Ergebnis für die Angler stimmt. Es kann ein Vehikel sein um Angler-Interessen durchzusetzen. Es darf aber nicht zum Selbstzweck mutieren, jedenfalls nicht in einem Angel-Verband. Wer in erster Linie die Natur Schützen will, kann sich ja entsprechenden Vereinigungen anschließen. Frau H-K wird man vieles vorwerfen können, eine ausgemachte Naturschützerin ist diese Monsanto-Lady aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,



> Das Problem ist nicht, dass der Verband die Natur schützen will, dass Problem ist, dass der BV zu wenig für die Angler tut.


Und der Verband tut zu wenig für die Angler, weil er ein Naturschutzverband ist und schon ohne Gegenwind von anderen Seiten die Angler in die Pfanne haut - bzw. seine Klientel schon lange aus Blick verloren hat.

Und genau das kann nicht funktionieren, wenn ich Angler vertrete dann muss ich mit Maximal-Forderungen agieren und für die Sache kämpfen.

Da aber das Ziel des Angelhobbys nicht zu 100% identisch ist mit den Zielen des Naturschutzes müssen zwangsläufig Interessenkonflikte entstehen. Und dies ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf bei einen Interessenverband.

Deshalb -> FISHING FIRST

Natürlich haben wir als Angler viele Interessen an Fauna & Flora und wir hegen und pflegen .... aber mit dem Ziel die Natur zu nutzen. Nur nachhaltige Naturnutzer müssen sich deshalb nicht mit PETA, BUND, NABU und Grünen ist Bett legen und schon gar nicht solche Agitatoren im eigenen Hause dulden. Wir sind Angler und Naturnutzer und haben kein Interesse an Aussperrungen, Gängelungen und Funktionäre, die auch nur einen Handbreit unseres Hobby ohne Kampf preisgeben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



			
				Kolja Kreder schrieb:
			
		

> Frau H-K wird man vieles vorwerfen können, eine ausgemachte Naturschützerin ist diese Monsanto-Lady aber sicher nicht.



Das mag ja sein..ihre permanente Bequemlichkeit machts Lobbytechnisch dadurch aber nicht schöner..im Gegenteil.

Spätestens nach ihrer Ansicht,das man als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen ein Ministerium klagen dürfe,müsste auch dem letzten Optimisten deutlich geworden sein,das diese Präsidentin samt ihrer bekannten Lakaien alles vertritt..nur eben keine Angler.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man darf jetzt nicht so tun, als hätten wir Angler nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun! Der Schutz von Gewässern liegt in unserem ureigenen Interesse. Daher schließen sich eine Vertretung von Anglern und von Naturschutz überhaupt nicht aus. Politisch ist es von Vorteil, mit dem Image den Naturschutzes nach Außen zu treten. Nur ist das kein Selbstzweck. Es ist immer entscheidend, was für die Angler am Ende rauskommt. Daher setzt die Frage, ob Naturschutz ja oder nein an der falschen Stelle an. Es ist schlicht nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist ein ineffektiver BV. Würde der BV liefern, würde doch keiner den Naturschutz kritisieren.



Das ist eine Platitüde...

Jedem Menschen sollte etwas an Naturschutz liegen.
Einen Imker liegt auch etwas an Naturschutz. Dennoch ist der Imkerverband D.I.B. kein Naturschutverband.
Geschweige denn ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband nach blablabla

Oder habe ich da etwas überlesen? (Bin ja nicht allwissend...)

DAFV Satzung: 
§2 Absatz 2...

Förderung der Angelfischerei? Such such such

Ok, Interpretationssache...aber ganz ehrlich? Mir zuviel Naturschutz und Gewässerschutz ..Schutz Schutz etc...

Und wenn man sich im Vergleich dazu die Sazung des D.I.B. anschaut...


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @Wegberger: Woraus entnimmst du, dass ich der Auffassung bin, der Naturschutz rangiere vor dem Angler oder dass ich das auch nur gut heißen würde. Insbesondere der Gewässerschutz ist ein natürliches Interesse des Anglers. Daher sehe ich da keinen Konflikt. Das Problem ist nicht, dass der Verband die Natur schützen will, dass Problem ist, dass der BV zu wenig für die Angler tut. Darum geht es und nicht um mehr oder weniger Naturschutz. Mehr Naturschutz ist absolut hinnehmbar, wenn am Ende das Ergebnis für die Angler stimmt. Es kann ein Vehikel sein um Angler-Interessen durchzusetzen. Es darf aber nicht zum Selbstzweck mutieren, jedenfalls nicht in einem Angel-Verband. Wer in erster Linie die Natur Schützen will, kann sich ja entsprechenden Vereinigungen anschließen. Frau H-K wird man vieles vorwerfen können, eine ausgemachte Naturschützerin ist diese Monsanto-Lady aber sicher nicht.




Angeln kann man auch in einem Drecksloch. Wurde Jahrzehnte lang am Rhein etc. betrieben. Angler haben schlechte Gewässer im Grunde nicht abgehalten zu Angeln.  

Aber ich gebe Dir da Recht, in sauberen Gewässern ist es besser wenn man zum Nahrungserwerb angelt.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,

hier noch ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Bereich, der den Wahnsinn aber für dich verdeutlichen soll:

Was würden die RAe sagen, wenn die Anwaltskammern sich resolut für die Freigabe der Eigenvertretung von Mandanten vor Gericht in allen Instanzen aussprechen würden. 

Man könnte zig Argumente finden für ein für oder gegen - aber die normative Argumentation würde, wie bei uns nur eins aufzeigen: 

Als Funktionar oder in leitender Funktion beschmutze ich nicht mein Nest und handel nicht gegen meine Interessengruppe.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> hier noch ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Bereich, der den Wahnsinn aber für dich verdeutlichen soll:
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass das für die Anwaltschaft ein Problem wäre. Daher glaube ich, das der Vergleich nicht das zum Ausdruck bringen will, was du ausdrücken willst.  

Für mich - aber das ist eine rein persönliche Meinung - geht Naturschutz und Anglerinteressen bestens zusammen. Deine, aber auch die Einwände der anderen sind mir viel zu theoretisch. Damit kann ich ohne konkrete Beispiel nichts anfangen. Natürlich geht es als erstes um Anglerinteressen, aber danach kommt halt der Naturschutz. Ein Angelverband, der nicht auch gleich für den Schutz der Natur einsteht, wird bei der Politik keinen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen, selbst in den Ländern nicht, in denen die Union mit absoluter Mehrheit regiert. Bestes Beispiel ist Bayern. Ich will aber niemanden daran hindern weiter zu träumen. Es geht halt nur an der Realität vorbei. #c


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,



> Ein Angelverband, der nicht auch gleich für den Schutz der Natur  einsteht, wird bei der Politik keinen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen, selbst  in den Ländern nicht, in denen die Union mit absoluter Mehrheit  regiert.


Du hast völlig Recht:

ein Anglerverband hat alleine durch sein Dasein die Aufgabe und Pflicht die Nutzung und somit den Schutz der Natur auf seine Fahnen zu schreiben.

nur

er hat nicht die Pflicht, den Schutz der Natur gegen die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu priorisieren und die Nutzung einzuschränken. Dies wird höchstens als Inkompetenz gewertet und somit bei den Angel-Gegnern freudig bestaunt.

- Wo sind die Initativen, den Grund des Angels aus diesen Verwertungsirrsin rauszuholen ? Darf man beim Angeln lachen?

- Wo sind die Verbandsoffensiven gegen Nachtangelverbote ?

- Wo ist die gesteuerte Unterstützung über Medien gegen die Angriffe auf unser Hobby ?

Unsere Verbände sind nicht letargisch .... denn sie agieren ja mit Aktionen (Petermänchen-Angel mit roten Handtäschchen) und Beitragsaufbrauchung,

Nein unserer Verbände sind nicht tatenlos - sie haben aber ja ihre Verbündeten - weil BUND, Nabu und PETA ja die Öfflichkeitarbeit der Naturschützer übernehmen und dieser Irrsin und die Kapitulation unser Verbandspitzen vor der Anglerschaft verkauft werden muss - das macht immer mehr Arbeit.

Und ich kann unsere Angel-Verbände sogar verstehen .... sie finden sich toll und erfolgreich ... weil sie haben BUND, NABU, PETA und Co. für ihre Sache eingespannt  ..... nur es ist schon lange nicht mehr die Sache der Basis.

Und nein - ich weiss auch das an der Basis viele tolle Projekte laufen und Angler gutes tun und unser Hobby in ein tolles Licht rücken aus Überzeugung, Naturverbundenheit und weil die Jagd auf Fisch "geil" ist. Das letzte darf man ja schon nicht mehr sagen ... wir sollen ja nur mit hungrigen Blick Nahrung fangen.

Wir Angler werden seit 20 Jahren nicht vertreten sondern durch die eigene Verbandspitze *getreten.
*
Und deshalb bleibe ich dabei , eine Angelfunktionär hat "Fishing First" im Blut zuhaben und sollte er die Maximal-Forderung nicht durchverhandeln können - so hat er Rechenschaft über den Grund der geschluckten Kröten abzuliefern. Und weil diese Argumentation und diese Selbstverständlichkeit für Interessenvertretungen ( wahrscheinlich für dich nicht ) zur Zeit völlig realitätsfern ist - ist Hochverrat an der Anglerschaft noch nett formuliert.

- Fishing First
- Entdrostefizierung 

das sind meine Wünsche.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Du hast völlig Recht:
> 
> ...


Meine volle Zustimmung!






> Nein unserer Verbände sind nicht tatenlos - sie haben aber ja ihre Verbündeten - weil BUND, Nabu und PETA ja die Öfflichkeitarbeit der Naturschützer übernehmen und dieser Irrsin und die Kapitulation unser Verbandspitzen vor der Anglerschaft verkauft werden muss - das macht immer mehr Arbeit.


Das entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. 



> Und ich kann unsere Angel-Verbände sogar verstehen .... sie finden sich toll und erfolgreich ... weil sie haben BUND, NABU, PETA und Co. für ihre Sache eingespannt  ..... nur es ist schon lange nicht mehr die Sache der Basis.


 Kann ich aus meinem Kenntnisstand aus dem RhFV nicht bestätigen. Natürlich ist unser Verband beim Wanderfischprogramm oder der der Stiftung Wasserlauf beteiligt. Aber es ist doch ein ureigenes Interesse der Angler wieder Lachs, Stör, Flunder usw. im Rhein beangeln zu können. Die Beteiligung an diesen Projekten ist doch damit direkter Dienst an den Anglern. Selbstverständlich ist es auch Naturschutz.[/QUOTE]



> Und nein - ich weiss auch das an der Basis viele tolle Projekte laufen und Angler gutes tun und unser Hobby in ein tolles Licht rücken aus Überzeugung, Naturverbundenheit und weil die Jagd auf Fisch "geil" ist. Das letzte darf man ja schon nicht mehr sagen ... wir sollen ja nur mit hungrigen Blick Nahrung fangen.


Doch, darf man sagen. Angeln ist geil. Fische fangen ist geil. Ich stehe auch den Adrenalinkick beim Biss! Natürlich liebe ich Angeln auch zum Ausgleich zu meinem stressigen Job und ich kann beim Angeln auch super abschalten, selbst wenn ich nichts fange. Aber Fakt ist, wenn der Fisch beißt, ist es halt geil! Das ist die eine Ebene. Die andere ist, dass ich auch Vater bin. Und es ist auch geil mit seinen Kindern am Angelteich zu Zelten, ihnen die Natur zu zeigen und ihnen beim Angeln den Respekt gegenüber dem Tier zu lehren. Auch dies ist ein Teil des Angelns. Angeln ist bestens geeignet Kindern den Respekt vor der Kreatur mit Spaß und Abenteuer zu vermitteln. Wir haben so viele Argumente, die für uns sprechen. Wir brauchen aber einen BV der dies auch in die Öffentlichkeit trägt.



> Und deshalb bleibe ich dabei , eine Angelfunktionär hat "Fishing First" im Blut zuhaben



Volle Zustimmung!



> und sollte er die Maximal-Forderung nicht durchverhandeln können - so hat er Rechenschaft über den Grund der geschluckten Kröten abzuliefern. Und weil diese Argumentation und diese Selbstverständlichkeit für Interessenvertretungen ( wahrscheinlich für dich nicht ) zur Zeit völlig realitätsfern ist - ist Hochverrat an der Anglerschaft noch nett formuliert.



Hier widerspreche ich, denn Politik funktioniert so nicht. Das kann man sich zwar wünschen; dann reden wir aber von Träumerei. Politik läuft nicht gradlinig und jeder der das behautet blendet! Politik wird bestimmt von mehr oder weniger sauberen Deals. So sehr ich im privaten Direktheit schätze, hat sie in der Politik nur selten Platz. Aus diesem Grunde funktionieren auch die in diesem Forum so oft propagierten Lösungen in der Praxis eben nicht. Sorry, wenn ich da desillusionieren muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich da desillusionieren muss.


Sorry, wenn ich desillusionieren muss...

In der Politik hast Du nur Erfolg, wenn die Angst haben vor Gegenwehr

Naturschützende Angel- und  Sportfischerverbände sind für Politik, Behörden und Schützer doch auf Grund ihrer Dilettanz doch nur Kanonenfutter und willige Handreicher gegen Angler und Angeln ..

Nur harte Gegenwehr und Klagen helfen, und nicht die jahrzehntelange Appeasement- und Schwanzeinziehpolitik seitens des DAFV und seiner Vorgänger- wie Landesverbände gegenüber Schützern, Behörden und Politik, die erst die ganzen Verbote und Einschränkungen gebracht haben!

Während das Nachgeben des DAFV in Sachen Angelverbote AWZ erst Angelverbote kommen lässt, haben Verbände die auch kämpfen (Bayern, Niedersachsen, teilweise Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt) auch Erfolge. 

Einschränkungen und Verbote wurden verhindert, sogar welche zurück genommen...

Das sind alles nachprüfbare Fakten...

Wer das als Verbands(ange)höriger nicht wahrnehmen will, ist ja im Naturschutzverband Rest-DAFV und seinen dumpf abnickenden Bodensatzlandesverbänden wirklich gut aufgehoben!!

Die ja das "weiter so" mit der anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden Dilettantentruppe bei den Wahlen jetzt zementiert haben und die so ihre eigenen Unfähigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit dokumentiert haben.

Es muss nicht besser werden, wenn man kämpfen anfängt als Verband, damit sich was ändert, statt wie bisher den Schwanz einzuziehen, weil man unfähig oder zu feige ist, auch zu kämpfen oder das für Hauptamtler mit Arbeit verbunden wäre..

Aber es muss ich was ändern, wenn überhaupt eine Chance auf Besserung bestehen soll - und zwar in Richtung klare Kante und Kampf.


----------



## Wegberger (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Kolja,

also dann sind wir ja gar nicht soweit auseinander .... beim Angeln und den Prioritäten, die Funktionäre und Verbände hier haben sollten.

Bloß warum sehen die Funktionäre und Verbände dies nicht ?

Was könnte denn aus deiner Sicht der Grund sein, dass seit Jahrzehnten die dieser LV`ler und BV`ler hier eine gänzlich andere Linie verfolgen ?

Du schreibst Naturschutz und Angeln wiederspricht sich nicht.... aber scheinbar mit unseren Funktionären schon.

Warum wird nicht ...ggf. mit den Jägern eine Initative gegen Peta nachhaltig und fundiert geführt ?

Und warum fällt mir nicht eine Verbesserung für Angler in den letzten 20 Jahren ein , die auf die Arbeit des BV`s gestützt von den LV geschaffen wurde - da du aber ja näher an den Verbänden bist wirst du mir sicher vielen Punkte benennen können. Welcher positiven Erungenschaften/Verbesserungen wurden durch die Vertretung der Angler  auf BV- Ebene in den letzten 30 Jahren geschaffen ?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich bin nicht in die Arbeit des Präsidiums involviert. Daher kann ich da auch nicht so sehr viel zu sagen. Ich bin ja Teil der Verbandsgerichtsbarkeit. Die muss zwangsläufig vom Präsidium unabhängig sein.

Was den damaligen VDSF und seine West-Verbände betrifft, vermute ich, dass man rechtlich einfach nicht gut beraten war. Mit dem Aufkommen der Grünen brach offenbar eine gewisse Panik aus, die zu einem vorauseilenden Gehorsam führte. Die Tatsache, dass die Verbände im Westen generell ein deutlich größeres Gewicht auf Gewässerschutz und Naturschutz legen hat verschiedene Gründe. Zum einen machten vor der Wende die Naturschutzverbände im Westen deutlich mehr Druck, als die Politik im Osten. Zum anderen muss man sich auch die unterschiedlichen Strukturen sehen. Anders, als im Osten sind die LVs im Westen Vertreter der Angelvereine und nicht Vertreter "unabhängiger" Angler. "Wes Brot ich es, des Lied ich Sing." Angelvereine stellen andere Anforderungen an einen Verband, als nicht vereinsgebundene Angler. Dies sieht man auch direkt an dem Leistungspaket, dass z.B. der RhFV anbietet. Guckst du hier: http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=9

Da sieht man doch sehr stark, an wen sich das Angebot richtet. Da ich selber 12 Jahre im Vorstand eines Angelvereins war, weiß ich auch, wie nützlich diese Leistungen für uns waren. Ich konnte mich mit nahezu jedem Thema im Rahmen der "Bewirtschaftungen" unseres Vereinsgewässers ratsuchend an den Verband wenden. So gesehen sind die Verbände im Westen aus meiner Sicht eher Verbände der Vereine, den Verbände der Angler. Die Angler sind auch "nur" mittelbare Mitglieder. Letztlich haben aber natürlich auch die Mitglieder unseres Vereins von den Leistungen des Verbandes profitiert, sei es, dass jemand zum elektrischen Abfischen mit Ausrüstung kam, wir rechtlichen Rat bei Beantragung einer wasserrechtlichen Erlaubnis erhalten haben, unsere Gewässerwarte kostenlos in Aalbaum ausgebildet wurden usw. 

Ich kann daher die Kritik nur zum Teil nachvollziehen. Mir ist hier im Forum auch nicht immer klar, was sich die Leute konkret wünschen. Zumeist lese ich hier doch eher Allgemeinplätze. 

Gegenwärtig stört mich am BV, dass Geld mit Füllhörnern zum Fester raus geworfen wird, ohne dass ich irgend einen Mehrwert sehe. Diese Kritik kann ich z.B. sehr gut nachvollziehen. PETA wird m. E. überbewertet. Dennoch erwarte ich von einem BV, dass er an die Öffentlichkeit geht und diesen 9 scheinheilige Möchtegern-Tierschützer mal zeigt, wo der Ziegenbock den Most holt. Wo diese Leute schon selber ihren Wirtschaftsbericht veröffentlichen, sollte es doch nicht schwierig sein, der Öffentlichkeit klar zu machen, dass kaum etwas von dem gespendeten Geld im so genannten Tierschutz ankommt. Hier würde ich mir auch wünschen, dass man auf die Finanzämter Druck ausübt. Schon 2013 schätzte die Stiftung Warentest PETA als bedenklich ein.

Mir fehlen auch Image-Kampagne des Bundesverbandes. Ich vermisse auch, dass man aktiv die angelnden Bundestagsabgeordnete eint und auf seine Seite zieht. Diese können schließlich als Multiplikatoren in den Fraktionen dienen. 

Im Gegensatz dazu ist es uns im Land NRW gelungen, die Politik davon zu überzeugen, dass auch Kinder unter 10 unter Anleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers angeln dürfen. Wir haben auch das Schnupperangeln für Jugendliche durchbekommen. D.H. Jugendliche ohne Fischereischein dürfen auf entsprechenden Veranstaltungen unter Anleitung angeln und schauen, ob sie Gefallen daran finden. Das waren jetzt mal zwei Beispiele aus meinem Verband aus der Arbeit der letzten 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Frau Dr. wurde dafür gewählt, den Kurs so weiter zufahren, wie sie ihn gefahren hat, inkl. ihrem Präsidium.

Mit inkompetentem Hauptamt und zerstrittenen Mitglieder.

Nur, dass die keine Änderung wollen, das wurde durch die Abstimmung (Thema hier) KLAR UND EINDEUTIG bestätigt.

Es wurde das weiter so gewählt. 

Und Du willst das auch, da Du dafür plädierst, in diesem Krebsgeschwür zu bleiben, statt es raus zu schneiden.

Wenn man solche Kritik hat, zieht man die Konsequenzen oder stellt sich ins Eck und schämt sich (umgefallen ist der Rheinische ja oft genug und hat auch immer wieder fürs weiter so gestimmt, als euer Vorsitzender Gube ein Ämtchen angeboten bekam damals)..

Daher, weil Du die jetzigen  Anglerfeinde im naturschützenden Rest-DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Bodensatzverbänden weiter so stützt, schadest Du dem Angeln am Ende genauso wie der DAFV oder Dein immer wieder umfallendes Präsidium im Rheinischen.

Was mich freut:
Dass diese umfallerische Dummheit des Rheinischen die Zahler von denen jetzt schon über ne halbe Millionen gekostet hat.

Was mich ärgert:
Dass das keiner deswegen was unternimmt, sondern Verantwortliche wieder versuchen zurück in den DAFV zu kuscheln...

Nicht besser verdient...

Insofern kein Wunder, wenn ja immer fast alle Funktionäre und Delegierten am Ende nur für weiter so stehen, wie die Wahl von Frau Dr. (Thema hier) bewiesen hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Das Frau H-K wiedergewählt wurde muss nicht, an ihrer Stärke, sondern kann auch an der Schwäche des Gegenkandidaten gelegen haben, der m. W. angetreten ist, ohne eine Vorstandsmannschaft zu haben. Da ich aber nicht dabei war, kann ich zu dem Auftreten der Beiden nichts sagen. 

In der Tat bin ich der Meinung, dass man innerhalb der bestehenden Strukturen das Ganze zum Besseren führen kann. Dafür arbeiten viele im RhFV. Natürlich kann man auch das bestehende System abschreiben. Dann sollte man aber nicht nölen, sondern etwas besseres auf die Beine stellen. Nichts-tun ist dann keine sinnvolle Alternative. Zu sagen, man könne nichts neues Aufbauen, solange das Alte besteht, ist für mich nur eine Schutzbehauptung keine Verantwortung zu übernehmen. - Eine dritte Variante ist, durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit den DAFV vor sich her zu treiben. Dies kann durchaus ein probates Mittel sein, aber auch dann will man eigentlich die bestehende Struktur bewahren. Als konservativer Mensch bin ich naturgemäß dafür das Alte zu bewahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Innerhalb der Strukturen sind nur noch die willenlosen Dumpfabnicker, welche das alles verbockt haben und genau für ein "Weiter so" gestimmt (warum hat der Rheinische denn keinen eigenen Kandidaten aufgestellt, dass Schneiderlöchner ungeeignet ist war doch lange klar gewesen?)..

Also KANN nichts Gutes für Angler und das Angeln von innerhalb des Krebsgeschwüres  kommen - weg damit... 

Es ist ALLES besser als im DAFV mit zu arbeiten, vor allem ausgerechnet die wie der RhFV,  die vorher schon dabei versagt haben Änderungen hinzubekommen und nur immer wieder umgefallen sind zum Schaden ihrer Zahler (über 500.000 Euro bis jetzt - eigentlich ein Fall von Untreue, wil das nur zu Stande kam durch eingeschränkte, nicht vollständige Information der Delegierten im RhFV)..

Das jetzt hier schönreden zu wollen, das zeigt, dass der Vorstand vom Rheinischen trotz der eindeutigen Abstimmung GEGEN den DAFV schon wieder dabei ist, umzufallen und den Wiedereintritt vorzubereiten.

Nach diesen Aussagen eines RhFV - Offiziellen bin ich am überlegen, den RhFV wieder näher an der Realität (>>Richtung Anglerfeindlichkeit) einzuordnen..
Siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4662236#post4662236


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

In anderen Ländern gehen die Kidz nach der Schule Angeln ohne irgendwelche Regeln und co.die gehen einfach Angeln......

Was uns hier im Deutschelande die ganzen Sorgen macht sind das TSG und Naturschutzregeln.

Wäre das TSG nicht auf fische anwendbar so wie in anderen Ländern geschehen oder Alltag,hätten wir hier manche Sorgen gar nicht.

Da aber fast alle darauf pochen das es so ist wie es ist und wir hier in Deutscheland leben...............da ist das nun mal so................. wird sich auch nix ändern.Die meisten wollen doch gar nicht das sich da was ändert und hinzu kommt man kann ja als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen andere Naturschutzverbände vorgehen.

Wenn man also als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen die anderen vorgehen kann,hat man keine Vertretung für Angler mehr........also brauchte man besser eine Vertretung die nicht als Naturschutzverband gelistet wird.

Ps: Petra hat 9 Würstchen die alles leiten und mächtig Wind machen (ob gehör oder nicht,sie sind aber voll drin im geschehen) wir schaffen es nicht mal 7 Mann zu finden die sich nur Ansatzweise einig sind was Angeln in De. betreffen sollte....eigentlich traurig.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gegenwärtig stört mich am BV, dass Geld mit Füllhörnern zum Fester raus geworfen wird, ohne dass ich irgend einen Mehrwert sehe.
> ...
> Mir fehlen auch Image-Kampagne des Bundesverbandes. Ich vermisse auch, dass man aktiv die angelnden Bundestagsabgeordnete eint und auf seine Seite zieht.


Ersteres ist teils-teils richtig.
Es wird Kohle ohne jeden Mehrwert verbrannt.

Andererseits wurd z.B. Jugend- & EU-Arbeit auf nahezu Null runtergefahren und die Kohle wird gehortet.
Genau das hat dein LV offen gelegt, kritisiert und einen Antrag auf Beitragsminderung gestellt (der natürlich abgelehnt wurde).

Da wo es sinnvoll wäre, wird nix gemacht.
Dort wo unsere Beiträge nix bringen (Casting, Broschüren die keiner leist, Personal welches nichts bewegt,...) wird raus geschmissen.

Im übrigen müsste Lobbyarbeit bei sämtlichen Abgeordneten, Regierungsmitgliedern, den entscheidenden Positionen,... ansetzen - aber genau an dem primären Sinn eines Bundesverbandes passiert gar nix!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



gründler schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern gehen die Kidz nach der Schule Angeln ohne irgendwelche Regeln und co.die gehen einfach Angeln......
> 
> Was uns hier im Deutschelande die ganzen Sorgen macht sind das TSG und Naturschutzregeln.
> 
> ...



Die Notwendigkeit der Fischerprüfung gibt es im Westen schon Jahrzehnte. Das kann man nun wirklich nicht der derzeitigen DAFV-Spitze zur Last legen. Das TSG schränkt mich nicht ein. Das größere Ärgernis geht von den LFIschG in einigen Bundesländern aus. Damit die Einschränkungen durch den Naturschutz gering gehalten werden, ist es eben erforderlich selber Naturschutzverband zu sein. Wie ich schon schrieb, man wird sonst von der Politik nicht ernst genommen. 

Eine Abschaffung der Fischerprüfung ist Träumerei. Ein Herausnehmen der Fische aus dem TSG ist Träumerei. Der Naturschutz wird schon aufgrund der WRRL eher mehr, als weniger Raum einnehmen. 

Spielräume sehe ich beim Kormoran, da kann man sicher wieder auf einen Abschuss hinwirken. Spielräume sehe ich bei Angelverbotszohnen, beim Nachtangeln (in einigen Bundesländern), beim Setzkescher und C & R. Letzteres ist ja jetzt schon (außer in Bayern) erlaubt.

Dagegen wird aus meiner Sich kaum was bei den Themen: Wettangeln, lebender Köfi und Trophäenfotos gehen. Hierzu hat sich eine ablehnende Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung etabliert. Schwierig bleibt es auch für put & take. Da habe ich aber noch nicht alle Hoffnung aufgegeben. Put & take ist aber auch eher ein rechtliche Problem des Betreibers, weniger des Anglers. 

Was mich am meisten interessiert - um mal wieder auf das Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen - ist, was Frau H-K den "liefern" will. Sie hat ja mal wieder angekündigt das alles mal wieder besser wird. Das hätte ich von ihr gerne mal durchdekliniert, was sie von den oben genannten Themen anpackt und wie sie es anpacken will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, man wird sonst von der Politik nicht ernst genommen.


Der DAFV wird NICHT ernst genommen von der Politik.

Was Verbandler eh nie begreifen, ist wie man mit Politik umgeht und die fragt, daher von da was zu erwarten seitens DAFV zu den von Dir genannten Punkten (C+R etc.) ist lachhaft:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821

Dass Parteien da Anglerinteressen aber öffentlich zustimmen können , zeigt sich, wenn man vernünftiger fragt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten interessiert - um mal wieder auf das Ausgangsthema zurückzukommen - ist, was Frau H-K den "liefern" will. Sie hat ja mal wieder angekündigt das alles mal wieder besser wird. Das hätte ich von ihr gerne mal durchdekliniert, was sie von den oben genannten Themen anpackt und wie sie es anpacken will.


Frag doch Deinen Chef Gube..

Zuerst hatte ers ja begriffen ("dass es der Sau graust" (zum DAFV in eurer Infozeitschrift, siehe: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4321178#post4321178)) ..

Dann zusammen mit Eva Rohmann gegen Sollbachs Wunsch gemeutert und die Kündigung wieder zurückgenommen - für ein Pöstchen im DAFV-Präsidium, dass er danach gleich bekam (Behindertenreferernt)?

Was hat er die ganzen Jahre da gemacht (ausser zighunderttausene Geld vom Rheinischen versenkt)?

Nichts wurde erreicht, nichts verbessert ...

Er MUSS doch wissen, warum er jetzt auch schon wieder zurückrudern lässt und im DAFV am liebsten bleiben will (http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Bericht_zur_Mitgliederversammlung_des_RhFV_2017.pdf) - da MUSS er doch wissen, was nun gehen soll. 

Oder will er weitere hunderttausende Geld vom Rheinischen für Nullergebnis dem DAFV in den Rachen schmeissen??

Frag ihn doch - sitzt doch als Verbandler an der Quelle beim Ex-DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglied Gube, der ja alles mit zu verantworten hat im DAFV. 

Kein Wunder , dass  jetzt zurück will bei der eindeutigen Abstimmung des "Weiter So" (Thema hier) - er müsste ja sonst zugeben,  versagt zu haben........


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Meine Kenntnis ist, dass die Kündigung erklärt wird, ganz so wie es bei der JHV beschlossen wurde. Von einem entgegenstehenden Beschluss der Mitglieder ist mir nichts bekannt. Ich vermute auch, dass es eine klare Mehrheit gegen einen Wiedereintritt gibt. Aber ich habe auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich habe NICHT geschrieben, dass die nicht kündigen (die Blamage, nen klaren und eindeutigen Mitgliederbeschluss zu ignorieren, können sich wohl nicht mal die leisten) , sondern dass sie den sofortigen/schnellstmöglichen Wiedereintritt vorbereiten.

Ich hab Dir verlinkt, wie die schon wieder alles schön schreiben in ihrem Bericht zur HV - OHNE JEDES ARGUMENT!

Das kann nur von einem kommen, der nicht dabei war oder zum schönschreiben geboren/gewzungen war.

Und passt somit zum jahrelangen Versagen von eurem Vorsitzenden Gube als Präsidiumsmitglied im DAFV, wofür ihr aber einige hunderttausend Euros von eurem Mitgliedergeld wie von euren Rücklagen beim DAFV versenken musste...

Kein Wunder, dass ihr so den alten Strukturen hinterherhängt mit den alten Betonköppen, die Frage bleibt trotzdem, warum?
Weil man immer noch nix dazu gelernt hat im RhFV und einfach gerne für viel Geld weiter Rest_DAFV kuscheln will ?

Oder weil man in der Mehrzahl eben selber och zu den alten Betonköppen gehört, die alles vergeigt haben?

So oder so kein Wunder, dass so abgestimmt wurde und Frau Dr. ein grandioses weiter so beschert wurde (Thema hier); da ja auch vom RhFv weder etwas im DAFV-Präskdium erreicht wurde noch ein Gegenkandidat aufgestellt wurde, obwohl man merkte, dass es Schneiderlöchner nicht bringt.

Eine Krähe und so....................


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Da ich ja nicht zum Präsidium gehöre, kann ich mir den Luxus erlauben, eine Popcorntüte zu greifen und dem Ganzen gelassen entgegen zusehen. Es gibt gute Gründe für einen Austritt und es gibt gute Gründe für einen Verbleib.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Es gibt keine guten Grund für Verbleib als Angler...

Der DAFV hat wie seine Vorgängerverbände versagt und jetzt festgeschrieben, weiter versagen zu wollen.

Nur wenn man Interessen von Landesverbänden als Institution vor die der Angler und des Angelns stellt, kann man Gründe finden, drin bleiben zu wollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Damit die Einschränkungen durch den Naturschutz gering gehalten werden, ist es eben erforderlich selber Naturschutzverband zu sein. Wie ich schon schrieb, man wird sonst von der Politik nicht ernst genommen.



Dieser DAFV samt Präsidentin,schaffts Lobbytechnisch gerade mal auf die Besuchertribüne des dt. Bundestages...

Groß ist dieser Verband zumeist nur im Duckmäuserhaften beklatschen von Einschränkungen..wir schützen uns mit der Truppe noch tot.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das TSG schränkt mich nicht ein.
> Mich zunächst mal auch nicht.
> Aber die Auslegung des TierSchG ist eine Sache des Zeitgeistes. Dieser ist uns Anglern teilweise nicht zwingend wohlgesonnen.
> Und deswegen wäre es richt, wenn das TierSchG von Fehlern bereinigt wird und die Fische herausgenommen würden.
> ...


Ich frag mich immer, wie man darauf kommt, dass die Politik den DAFV auch nur irgendwie ernst nehmen könnte;
_die wissen größtenteils nicht mal, dass es ihn gibt!
Wie denn auch?!
_


----------



## Jose (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

also sprach zarathustra
..." was fällt, das soll man auch noch stossen"...


nix besser machen


----------



## Wegberger (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo,

oh man, da haben uns die Verbände ja mal richtig die letzten 30 Jahre in die Gülle-Tonne gehauen #d

Egal wie rum ich über das Thema nachdenke ... sind praktikable Lösungsansätze schwierig .... und bewegen mich trotzdem zu einer Frage an euch:

Wäre eine europäische Regelung zum Thema Angeln ggf. ein Lösungsansatz gegen den ganzen Mist ? 

Auch wenn unsere Rechtssprechung, Mainstream und der Trottel-DAFV eine Bewegung zum Guten verhindern, so haben andere Länder andere Sitten und bei einer europäischen Regelung könnten (einfach naiv gedacht) unser Wahnsinn verbessert werden !?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Mai 2017)

spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns doch einmal pro und contra auf!!!



Kurz gesagt: Wenn man drinnen bleibt, kann man von innen heraus Veränderungen anstoßen. Geht man raus, verliert man jedweden Einfluss. Geht man raus, kann man die Kräfte außerhalb neu bündeln und etwas neues in die Wege leiten. Beide Wege bedeuten das Bohren dicker Bretter. 

Politisch muss ich als Bundesverband nicht zu allen BT-Abgeordneten Kontakt haben. Der BV sollte aber dafür sorgen, dass als erstes mal alle BT-Abgeordneten, die selber Angeln eine überparteiliche lose Gemeinschaft bilden. Darüber hinaus muss man die Abgeordneten für sich gewinnen, die in den wichtigen Ausschüssen sitzen. Denn machen wir uns nichts vor. Im BT wird in der Regel nach den Empfehlungen der Fachausschussmitgliedern Abgestimmt.

Was der DAFV braucht ist keine 2. Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach, sondern gute Leute mit guten Kontakten in Berlin. Leider erlaubt der Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht, neue eine Neustrukturierung schon jetzt durchzuführen. Dies kann man Frau H-K allerdings nicht vorwerfen. Das hat sie geerbt. Die Fristen aus dem Verschmelzungsvertrag laufen bald aus. Erst dann kann eigentlich mit einer Neustrukturierung angefangen werden. - Hier kann man jetzt sagen: Das wird eh nix oder las mal schauen, was Frau H-K kann, wenn sie kann, wie sie will. Ob man ihr dieses Vertrauen schenken sollte, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich sie schlicht nicht kenne.

Das alles spielt natürlich keine Rolle, wenn man sagt, dass das bestehende System keine Zukunft hat. Nur dann sollte man eine Alternative aufbauen und präsentieren. Grau ist alle Theorie. Einfach nur die zu kritisieren, die etwas tun, selber aber keine bessere Alternative anzubieten - und ich meine jetzt nicht, davon nur zu erzählen - reicht nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649



In deiner Vorstellung kommt mir die Unterstützung für die Angelvereine zu kurz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Wenn man drinnen bleibt, kann man von innen heraus Veränderungen anstoßen.


Das ist keine Aufzählung von Argumenten FÜR einen DAFV, sondern das schlichte Eingeständnis, dass der Haufen in die Tonne gehört..

*Gerade der Rheinische, bei dem Du Funktionär bist, hat ja bewiesen, dass man entweder nichts ändern kann oder nichts ändern will.*.

Ihr habt im Rheinischen zig hunderttausende Euros im DAFV (obwohl Sollbach gekündigt hatte/wollte - zurückgezogen - in meinen Augen Untreue) versenkt!

UND dazu euren neuen Vorsitzenden Gube als Präsidiumsmitglied in den DAFV geschickt (Ämtchen war wohl Belohnung fürs Umfallen und zurücknehmen der Kündigung??). 

Was braucht man denn noch mehr, um endlich was zu ändern, wenn man schon direkten Zugriff aufs DAFV-Präsidium als Präsidiumsmitglied hat?

*Entweder WOLLTE also der Rheinische über die letzten 3 Jahre keine Änderung erreichen oder er KONNTE nicht. 
DENN ES GAB JA KEINE EINZIGE POSITIVE ÄNDERUNG IN DER ZEIT IM DAFV!*

Beides zeigt auch, warum der DAFV eben weg muss:
Man kann von innen nix ändern und der DAFV will nix positiv ändern....

Und die Mehrheit der abnickenden Bodensatzlandesverbände im naturschützenden und anglerfeindlichen Rest-DAFV will es auch nicht, wie die Abstimmung bei der HV zeigte!

Mit der das alte Präsidium bis auf den gar nicht mehr haltbaren Castinreferenten wie vorgeschlagen wiedergewählt wurde.

*DAS WAR DIE KLARE ABSAGE AN JEDEN ÄNDERUNGSWILLEN IM DAFV *(sofern überhaupt mal bei den abnickenden und nixblickenden Delegierten welcher vorhanden war)!!



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In deiner Vorstellung kommt mir die Unterstützung für die Angelvereine zu kurz.


Sache der Landesverbände, nicht einer Bundesorganisation (wenn die LV nicht mal ihre ureigenste Arbeit können (>>Dienstleister und Unterstützer der Vereine (ihrer Mitglieder)), so dass da ein BV einspringen muss, ist es kein Wunder, wenn ein BV, der sich aus so inkompetenten LV rekrutiert, absolut nix taugt).


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sache der Landesverbände, nicht einer Bundesorganisation (wenn die LV nicht mal ihre ureigenste Arbeit können (>>Dienstleister und Unterstützer der Vereine (ihrer Mitglieder)), so dass da ein BV einspringen muss, ist es kein Wunder, wenn ein BV, der sich aus so inkompetenten LV rekrutiert, absolut nix taugt).



Ich habe dich so verstanden, dass du die LVs auch abschaffen willst. Oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

falsch. 

Aber die sind ja hier nicht das Thema, sondern wie den BV besser machen.
Wozu Du ja den Beweis geliefert hast, dass das nicht geht bzw. es kein Argument dafür gibt, den DAFV von innen reformieren zu können:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kolja Kreder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kurz gesagt: Wenn man drinnen bleibt, kann man von innen heraus Veränderungen anstoßen.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Politisch muss ich als Bundesverband nicht zu allen BT-Abgeordneten Kontakt haben. Der BV sollte aber dafür sorgen, dass als erstes mal alle BT-Abgeordneten, die selber Angeln eine überparteiliche lose Gemeinschaft bilden.



Was nützt dir irgendein Hinterbänkler, der angelt?
Was nutzt dir der außenpolitische Sprecher der Fraktion, wenn er zwar angelt, aber thematisch ganz woanders unterwegs ist?
Und auch wenn sich die Fraktionsvorsitzenden Kauder & Hofreiter abends oft gemeinsam eine Nutte teilen würden, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man sie dazu kriegt, in Sachfragen zusammen zu arbeiten.

Trotzdem wäre eine überfraktionelle Anglergruppe natürlich reizvoll.

Als ich "alle" Abgeordneten geschrieben habe, dachte ich an den Lobbyisten der Schnittblumenhändler, der -als einsamer Einzelkämpfer- genau diese Strategie verfolgt und einen Riesenerfolg eingefahren hat, Schnittblumen haben weiterhhin den ermäßigten MwSt.-Satz, was eigentlich anders geplant war.
Über den Vogel gab es mal eine tolle Doku.

Man geht in der Praxis eigentlich anders vor:
Als erste geht man die Abgeordneten an, die an den jeweiligen Schlüsselfunktionen sitzen; Sprecher für landwirtschaftliche Fragen, Sprecher für Umwelt, sportpolitischer Sprecher, die jeweiligen Mitglieder oder gar Vorsitzenden der interessanten Ausschüsse,...
auf Regierungsseite natürlich die entsprechenden Funktionsträger.
Zu Leitern & passenden Funktionsträgern in Behörden muss der Draht natürlich auch laufen.


In einem einzigen Fall hat Christel es ja auch getan, aber eben komplett falsch!
Sich in Sachen Baglimit/AWZ einzig und allein an das einseitig gepolte SPD-Damen-Triumvirat Rodust-Hendricks-Hagedorn zu klemmen (und dann noch gegen die Anglerinteressen zu agieren) war falsch und ist voll nach hinten los gegangen.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Kolja, hallo an die Anderen

dann beleuchten wir die Sache doch mal von einer anderen Seite:

Du schreibst, dass die Bewirtschafter / Angelvereine durchaus vom naturwissenschaftlichen Know-How der LV`s prima profitieren und unterstützt werden. Was ja auch nicht zu verachten ist und ansonsten wahrscheinlich richtig ins Geld und gar nicht aufzubauendes Wissen gehen würde.

Gleichzeitig stimmst du auch zu, dass für den Angler und seine ureigensten Interessen zu wenig durch die Vereine nach oben an Meinungen und Mainstream der Basis per Votum durchdelegiert wird.

Letztendlich haben sich da ja zwei Richtungen an einer Stelle kanalisiert, die letztendlich zum Supergau ( siehe die letzten 20 Jahre ) führen.

Somit kann es ja nur zwei Szenarien geben:

Entweder siegt der Bewirtschafterzweig und irgendwann wird man sich fragen -> wieso bewirtschafte ich etwas, was niemand mehr nutzen darf -> und bemerkt das der Naturschutz als Bewirtschaftergrundsatz die Hintertür zum Naturauschluss war.

oder

man trennt zwingend diese beiden Aspekte. Wenn der Naturnutzer (also Angler) sich nicht zwingend in der Vereinshierachie seine Intersessen durch den Naturschützer (der aus seiner Thematik näher am Vorstand sitzt) aushöhlen oder unter den Tisch fallen lassen muss .... dann wäre doch ein großes Manko vom Tisch.

Natürlich ist das jetzt erst mal ganz grob geschnitzt, und andere Aspekte fehlen ..... aber letzendlich kann ich für mich mit dieser These - die unglaubliche Ignoranz gegenüber dem Anglern nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

@Wegberger: Ich glaube deine grundsätzliche Fehlannahme ist, dass sich die Vereinsmitglieder, also die Angler für Verbandsarbeit interessieren. Ich kann dir aus meiner langjährigen Erfahrung als Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins sagen, dass dem nicht so ist. Dem Gros der Angler ist Angelpolitik, Verbandspolitik, der LV oder der BV völlig egal. Als Vorstand ist man ja schon froh, wenn man die Mitglieder motiviert bekommt, auf dem Gelände die nötigsten Instandhaltung- Arbeiten durchzuführen. Die LVs können ihrerseits froh sein, wenn sie Leute gewinnen, die sich freiwillig die ehrenamtliche Arbeit auf Bezirksebene antun. Das alles ist schon ein Problem bei den organisierten Anglern. Wie meinst du, dass nicht organisierte Angler dazu bewegen kannst, etwas für die "Solidargemeinschaft" der Angler zu tun. Sie wollen diese Organisation doch gerade nicht. Das ist in meinen Augen Utopie. 

Du hast also schon mal in dem ganzen Gebilde, angefangen bei Angelverein, bis hoch in den BV das Problem, dass nicht unbedingt die geeignetsten Leute am Werk sind, sondern diejenigen, die überhaupt bereit sind ihre Freizeit für die Allgemeinheit zu opfern. Natürlich sind da auch gute Leute drunter. Aber eine Gewähr gibt es dafür nicht. 

Wenn du nun beide Aspekte trennen willst. Was trennst du denn da? Und noch viel wichtiger: Wer soll denn dann deiner Meinung nach die Lobbyarbeit und die Dienstleistungen für den nicht organisierten Angler bewerkstelligen.

Ich verstehe den Einwand mit der Naturnutzung nicht. Ich halte schon die Trennung von Naturschützern und Naturnutzern für falsch. Wir alle nutzen die Natur auf die eine oder andere Weise. Das ist für mich Öko-Sprech Marke Bund, Nabu und Konsorten. Diesen Sprech mache ich mir nicht zueigen. Natürlich nutzen auch die Mitglieder dieser Organisationen die Natur und wenn es darum geht, sich an dieser zu erfreuen. - Philosophisch ausgedrückt ist jedwedes Handel des Menschen zielgerichtet. Lediglich viele der Naturschützern ignorieren ihren eigenen zielgerichteten Wunsch, um sich moralisch gegenüber den Anglern, Jägern, Landwirten usw. zu überhöhen. Da mache ich aber nicht mit. 

Also für mich gibt es keine Trennung zwischen den Naturnutzern und den Naturschützern. Wenn du willst, kannst du Unterscheiden, zwischen den Anglern, die auch etwas für die Natur tun wollen und denen, die das nicht wollen, bzw. denen, denen es schlicht egal ist. Wo ist da aber ein Interessenkonflikt. Beide Gruppen wollen Angeln und haben damit insoweit schon einmal die gleichen Interessen. Die Angler sind in ihren Ansichten keine homogene Gruppe. Das einzige, was sie eint ist das Interesse am Angeln. 

Ich versteh daher dein Problem nicht. vielleicht kannst du mir es noch einmal anders verständlich machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Angler sind in ihren Ansichten keine homogene Gruppe.* Das einzige, was sie eint ist das Interesse am Angeln.*.


Daher ist es GENAU das, was diese elenden Verbanditen der dumpf/tump abnickenden Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV eigentlich vertreten sollten - nicht ihren geheuchelten Schützerkokoleres mit mangelndem Einsatz für ihre Zahler!

Ausser es handelt sich um Anglerschutz!!

Und da sie dazu keinerlei Lust verspüren (siehe eindeutiges Wahlergebnis bei HV und zurückrudern im Präsidium vom Rheinischen bez. Kündigung) muss dieser anglerfeindliche Dreckhaufen einfach weg


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher ist es GENAU das, was diese elenden Verbanditen der dumpf/tump abnickenden Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV eigentlich vertreten sollten - nicht ihren geheuchelten Schützerkokoleres mit mangelndem Einsatz für ihre Zahler!
> 
> Ausser es handelt sich um Anglerschutz!!
> 
> Und da sie dazu keinerlei Lust verspüren (siehe eindeutiges Wahlergebnis bei HV und zurückrudern im Präsidium vom Rheinischen bez. Kündigung) muss dieser anglerfeindliche Dreckhaufen einfach weg



Also doch die LVs auflösen? 

Zu mehr als 90% gehen Naturschutz und Angelerinteressen völlig konform. Bei den restlichen 10% muss "Angeln first" heißen. Übrigens ist es hierfür nicht einmal nötig, dass das Präsidium selber angelt. Mit dem deutschen Volleyballverband ging es aufwärts, als ein ehemaliger Zehnkämpfer Präsident wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Die LV , die jetzt immer noch den anglerfeindlichen Rest-DAFV unterstützen, handeln auch als Anglerfeinde und gehören aufgelöst, ja.

Ansonsten kann man ja gleich unsere nichtangelnde Naturschutzikone Frau Dr. weitermachen lassen mit ihrem Dilettantenhaufen in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt für noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen ala AWZ, die sie zu verantworten hat wegen zuerst Zustimmung dazu.. 

Das ist der Weg, den es zu verfolgen gilt, denken die ja wohl, die sie mit ihrer 
 Mehrheit gewählt haben.

Da freut sich PETA, NABU, BUND jedenfalls.

Dass es unter organisierten Angelfischern welche gibt, die auch diesen Weg verfolgen wie NABU, BUND und PETA, wundert mich inzwischen auch immer weniger.  

Der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem jetzigen DAFV mit seinen Unterstützer-LV:
In Bezug auf Anglerfeindlichkeit/schädlichkeit keiner, ausser dass PETA nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt wird....


----------



## Jose (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... Die Angler sind in ihren Ansichten keine homogene Gruppe. Das einzige, was sie eint ist das Interesse am Angeln...



das wäre doch schon mal ne grundlage ohne brimborium und ließe jedem angler doch die freiheit & Möglichkeit zu angeln, wie er es für richtig hält.

und sag mir nicht, das wäre dann der wildwuchs an sich. nööö, erlaubnisscheinherausgeber haben da reichlich stellschrauben zur verfügung.
nur das idiotisch anglerfeindliche kanzel-geseire des dafv wär endlich im müll (ist es ja jetzt schon, haben nur noch klebrige finger drauf)  

frag mich wirklich, was du anstrebst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Danke Herbert.............

Deswegen sind wir eben keine Funktionäre..

Anstand, Rückgrat und Interesse am Angeln........


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Mai 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem jetzigen DAFV mit seinen Unterstützer-LV:
> In Bezug auf Anglerfeindlichkeit/schädlichkeit keiner, ausser dass PETA nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt wird....


 Das ist nachweislich falsch. Wann hat der DAFV einen Angler angezeigt?



Jose schrieb:


> frag mich wirklich, was du anstrebst?


Eine bessere Vertretung der Angler durch den DAFV. Ist doch nicht so schwer erkennbar - oder?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Herbert.............
> 
> Deswegen sind wir eben keine Funktionäre..
> 
> Anstand, Rückgrat und Interesse am Angeln........



Nun Thomas, wir leben in einer Demokratie. Da hat jeder ein Anrecht auf seine eigene falsche Meinung. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Unterlassene Hilfe und aktives wegducken ist so schlimm wie aktives Anzeigen.

Du gehst dann auch in die NPD oder KPD, um sie von innen besser zu machen?

Der DAFV ist der Totengräber des Angelns, Du hast noch kein einziges klares Argument gebracht, WIE du das durch Verbleib im DAFV ändern und besser machen willst!

GEGEN eine klare Mehrheit alter Betonköpfe, die NACHGEWIESEN keine Änderung wollen.

Bitte um einen konkreten Vorschlag für konkretes Vorgehen gegen die bestehende Mehrheit in absehbaren Zeiträumen und was genau in Deinen Augen erreicht werden soll  FÜR Angeln und Angler...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern. Ich bin da also gar nicht in der Bringschuld. Das ist wie im Sport. Der, der auf der Ersatzbank sitzt muss zeigen, dass er besser ist. Das hast du bislang nicht. Ernst kann ich deinen Ansatz erst dann nehmen, wenn du es auf die Beine stellst und dein Projekt bessere Ergebnisse liefert als der DAFV. Grau ist alle Theorie.


----------



## Jose (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern. Ich bin da also gar nicht in der Bringschuld. Das ist wie im Sport. Der, der auf der Ersatzbank sitzt muss zeigen, dass er besser ist. Das hast du bislang nicht. Ernst kann ich deinen Ansatz erst dann nehmen, wenn du es auf die Beine stellst und dein Projekt bessere Ergebnisse liefert als der DAFV. Grau ist alle Theorie.





früher hieß das "geh doch nach drüben..."

einig sind wir wohl in der negativen einschätzung des dafvs, 
du meinst von innen heraus reformieren wär angebracht, ich mein den dafv zu zerschlagen wärs, weil als nicht reformfähig seit jahren erlebt.

jetzt kommst du mit "machts besser" - geht allein deshalb schon fehl, weil kein angler so'n gebührenfressenden kropfigen wasserkopf von nicht- oder kaum angelnden naturschützenden selbstdarstellern braucht.

warum bleibst du auf der reservebank und wirfst dich nicht mit verve in den kampf von innen zur reformierung des dachschadenverbandes?

will da gar nicht dein sonstiges engagement schmälern - aber auf dem von dir empfohlen inneren weg geht es eben schon seit jahren nicht voran.

der verband ist der klotz am bein der angler.
erst mal frei machen und raum zum wachsen geben.
was dann kommt wird kaum schlechter sein als dieser anmaßende verbanditenhaufen.


ps: "machs besser" war schon immer eins der katalogisierten totschlag-argumente gegen kritiker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern. Ich bin da also gar nicht in der Bringschuld. Das ist wie im Sport. Der, der auf der Ersatzbank sitzt muss zeigen, dass er besser ist. Das hast du bislang nicht. Ernst kann ich deinen Ansatz erst dann nehmen, wenn du es auf die Beine stellst und dein Projekt bessere Ergebnisse liefert als der DAFV. Grau ist alle Theorie.


Siehe meine Signatur - hab das oft genug konkret ausgeführt, ebenso dass das alles nix bringt, solange es den DAFV noch gibt, der alles überall blockiert.

Ist ja aber hier nicht das Thema...

Dann ein anderer Versuch:
Dein Vorsitzender Gube war 3 Jahre im Präsidium des DAFV und hat vorher für die Konfusion gestimmt..
Was hat er konkret unternommen, um die in diesen 4 Jahren bis jetzt vom Rheinischen bezahlte knappe halbe Million Euro zielführend im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns einzusetzen und den DAFV besser zu machen?

Welche Ziele hat er formuliert?

Wo hat er für bessere Lobbyarbeit gesorgt und wie?

Welche Personalentscheidung hat er verhindert angesichts des Desasters mit dem neuen Geschäftsführer und des neuen MÖas (oder hat er die gar mitgetragen?)?

Hat er auch mitgetragen, dass Frau Dr. anfangs die eingeschränkten Verbote in den AWZ mittragen wollte, wenn nein, was hat er konkret getan um das zu verhindern?

Trägt er auch den Kurs "gegen" PETA, nichts zu unternehmen, alles unterm Tisch zu halten, nicht zu klagen wegen der ungerechtfertigten Anzeigen etc. oder was hat er ansonsten konkret gegen diesen DAFV-Kurs unternommen?

Trotz klarer Aussagen aus Politik  und klarer Gerichtsurteile (Antwort auf unsere Wahlprüfsteine, aktuelles Kosmetikurteil) die alle weiter sind als der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände, in dem sie klarmachen, dass es ausser der Verwertung (Hege zählt ja nur für Bewirtschafter) viele weitere sinnvolle Gründe zum Angeln laut Tierschutzgesetz gibt, steht der DAFV immer noch für Verwertung als einzigen sinnvollen Grund. 
Steht Gube und der Rheinische im DAFV auch dafür? 
Wenn nein, was hat er konkret unternommen in nun 4 Jahren, um das zu ändern?

Hat Gube an dem desaströsen Wahlprüfstein des DAFV mitgearbeitet, bei dem es fast nur um landespolitische Themen geht (bei einer Bundestagswahl!!) und praktisch um keine Angler oder das Angeln direkt betreffende Themen?
Wenn nein, warum konnte er nicht verhindern, dass so ein sinnloser, lächerlicher Dreck an die Parteien kommt und somit der Eindruck entstehen kann, Angler wären so dumm und ahnungslos, wie man es bei organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern an Hand dieser Fragen vermuten müsse?

So kann man endlos weiterfragen an Hand der Versäumnisse, der Dilettanz und Anglerfeindlichkeit des DAFV, was die jeweiligen Präsidiumsmitglieder dagegen aktiv unternommen haben...

Und ebenfalls, warum die Delegierten und Funktionäre in so großer Mehrheiten "weiter so" genau des oben kritisierten Kurses in so großer Mehrheit wollten und mit dem Präsidium wählten... 

Und dann hat jemand, der weiterhin im DAFV bleiben will, trotz dessen 4-jährigen klar nachgewiesenen Versagens und angesichts dessen, dass er nun eine weitere knappe halbe Million statt für die eigenen Angler für diesen DAFV in den nächsten 4 Jahren einsetzen will, SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH darzulegen, was statt dessen im DAFV kommen soll, wie das weiter gehen:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern.




*DENN GENAU DAS IST DAS THEMA DIESEN THREADS HIER  - wie man diesen DAFV besser machen könnte!*

Oder willst Du wieder, wie so viele Verbanditen das ja gerne machen, hier auch wieder nur Offtopic rumschreiben um nicht konkret werden zu müssen??

Vielleicht um am Ende nur weiter Kohle für nix abzocken zu können von den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern in den Vereinen, die ja an Hand konkreter Ziele auch leichter überprüfen könnten, was ein Landesverband im DAFV wirklich leistet, dass der besser wird?

Ob die sich über die dafür anstehende Beitragserhöhung von 2,50 € bei euch freuen werden, die ihr für den DAFV erheben müsst, nachdem sie gerade zu knapp 90% raus wollten?

Kann man so gegen den Willen seiner Mitglieder arbeiten wie der Rheinische, der jetzt schon wieder zurückrudert und weiter den DAFV mit Kohle füttern will?

Wird man so, wenn man für Verbände arbeitet oder muss man so sein, um da arbeiten zu dürfen?

*Für die mehr als 120.000 Euro, die alleine ihr pro Jahr für genau DIESEN DAFV  bezahlt* (während andere Verbände augenscheinlich noch bei den gemeldeten Zahlen "leicht daneben" liegen, sonst könntet ihr alle evtl. weniger zahlen (Saarland, Hamburg, Hessen etc.), aber darum kümmert ihr euch ja nicht, eure tumpen Angelfischer zahlen ja, ist ja nicht eure eigene Kohle), *könntet ihr locker nen Profi anstellen, der den ganzen Tag nix anderes macht als kompetente Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Bund und in Europa. *

Mit Westfalen Lippe und Hagemeyers Verband sowie dem Fischereiverband noch 2 weitere Profis alleine nur für/aus NRW...

*Würde dazu jedes Bundesland mit all den Verbänden NUR jeweils mindestens 1 Profi bezahlen, statt das Geld den Amateuren und Dilettanten des DAFV weiter in den Arxxx zu schieben gegen Angler, hätten wir also locker zwischen 16 bis 24 PROFIS, die sich täglich in Berlin und Brüssel kompetent für Angeln und Angler einsetzen könnten, hätten sie  nicht so viel sinnfreien Ballast wie im DAFV mit sich rum zu schleppen..*

Statt dessen (16 richtige Profis) begnügt ihr euch im DAFV mit 1 Berufsänfänger als Geschäftsführer und 1 Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der nie journalistisch gearbeitet hat, 1 "Geschäfsstellenleiterin Offenbach" und 1 "Fachbereichleiter Europa", von dem man nix hört, ausser Angeln nur zur Ernährung (undementiert bis dato)   - und die entsprechend desaströse Ergebnisse liefern.

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken, um wie viel ihr den DAFV besser machen müsstet (Thema hier), wenn man mit dem gleichen Geld aus eigener Kraft so viel leichter so viel mehr erreichen könnte im Berlin oder Brüssel...


----------



## Sharpo (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern. Ich bin da also gar nicht in der Bringschuld. Das ist wie im Sport. Der, der auf der Ersatzbank sitzt muss zeigen, dass er besser ist. Das hast du bislang nicht. Ernst kann ich deinen Ansatz erst dann nehmen, wenn du es auf die Beine stellst und dein Projekt bessere Ergebnisse liefert als der DAFV. Grau ist alle Theorie.



Bringschuld? Ersatzbank?
Hat der DAFV eine Ersatzbank?

Meistens besteht die Ersatzbank aus ähnlichem Spielermaterial wie die erste 11.
Taugt also auch nichts für eine Systemänderung!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern.



Du zäumst das(ziemlich tote) DAFV Pferd von hinten auf.

Bringschuld(und das nicht zu knapp) hat primär erstmal diese angebliche Interessenvertretung..seit der Fusion, hat die Truppe aber nur gezeigt was sie nicht kann.

Im übrigen müsstest gerade du wissen,das dieses System in seinem jetzigen Konstrukt quasi nicht von innen heraus umzukrempeln ist.

Zumindest solange nicht,wie der wichtigste Faktor( nämlich der zahlende Angler!) nur auf ein mittelbares Mitbestimmungsrecht mit Zahlviehstatus beschränkt bleibt.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist wie im Sport. Der, der auf der Ersatzbank sitzt muss zeigen, dass er besser ist.



Im hiesigen Beispiel versucht sich aber die äusserst arrogante wie unfähige DAFV Kreisliga B Mannschaft auf dem Profifeld und macht dabei nicht mal den Ansatz,ihre Taktikfehler und mangelnden Spielerqualitäten einzusehen..die merken ihren Mist nicht mal dann,wenn LV Sponsoren aussteigen und wie z.b.im Falle des AV Nds ihr regional eigenes aber erfolgreicheres Spiel spielen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Mai 2017)

@Thomas: Nicht meine Beiträge sind offtopic, sondern es ist dein letzter Beitrag. Denn du schreibst mit keinem Wort, wie der DAFV besser gemacht werden kann, mit Ausnahme von völlig unkonkreten Allgemeinplätzen. 
Wenn alles so einfach ist, frage ich mich, warum du es nicht einfach besser machst. Dass das nur geht, wenn der DAFV weg ist, halte ich für eine Ausrede, um nichts abliefern zu müssen. Es gibt doch schon genug LVs, die aus dem BV ausgetreten sind. Das sind doch die Guten, wie du nicht müde wirst zu schreiben. Warum hast du dich mit deinem Konzept denn doch noch nicht zur Speerspitze dieser Verbände gemacht. Dann könntest du es dem DAFV doch mal so richtig gezeigt. Ich wäre da sehr gespannt. Momentan nimmst du nur die Position der zwei Alten in der Muppet- Show ein, die auch immer nur rumnörgeln.
Nehmen wir den Allgemeinplatz von den Profis. 
Wer soll denn der Profi sein, der die Lobbyarbeit so toll macht? Wie soll denn sein Profil aussehen? Was ist für dich ein Profi? Meines Wissen, sind die Mitarbeiter der Geschäftsführung des DAFV Angestellte. Faktisch also Profis, genau, was du willst. Wenn du dort andere Angestellte haben willst, solltest du das auch schreiben. Denn der Begriff Profi ist in diesem Falle fehl am Platz, weil es ja Profis sind. Wenn du über die Qualität der Profis im DAFV schreiben willst, dann du das. Deine Unterscheidung zwischen Profi und Nicht-Profi ist in diesem Zusammenhang schlicht falsch. 

Wenn du entscheiden willst, wer angestellt wird, solltest du in das Präsidium des DAFV gehen. Von außen über Angestellte zu sinnieren, deren Arbeit man konkret nicht kennt, ja deren genauen Aufgabenbereich man nicht einmal kennt, ist so ziemlich das unsinnigste was man tun kann. Ich würde mir ja auch nicht anmaßen, die Arbeit eines Direktors der Deutschen Bank zu kritisieren. Dier fehlt für diese Beurteilung schlicht die Kompetenz. Du verharrst also weiterhin darin herum zu nörgelt, tust aber nichts dafür die Dinge besser zu machen. Ich glaube auch, dass dir dafür der Mut fehlt. Denn sonst hättest du dich dieser Situation schon längst gestellt. Allerdings müsstest du dann liefern. - Da ist es doch schon viel schöner in seiner Komfortzone am PC zu bleiben und über die zu schimpfen, die versuchen was zu tun und zu ändern.

Über die Tätigkeit von Reiner Gube im DAFV kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich weder im Präsidium des DAFV bin noch im Präsidium des RhFV. Mangels konkreter Kenntnis erlaube ich mir auch kein Urteil. . 

Mir ist nach wie vor nicht klar, warum der DAFV weg muss. Nehmen wir mal an, man hätte die besten Lobbyisten der Welt an der Hand und die arbeiten für den DAFV. Warum muss er denn dann weg. Was wird den besser, wenn die besten Leute nicht für den DAFV, sonder für eine GmbH arbeiten. Die ist mir völlig unklar. Nehmen wir doch mal erfolgreiche Lobby- Verbände, wie den der Automobilhersteller oder den DFB. Die sind nicht anderes Organisiert, als die Angler.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bringschuld? Ersatzbank?
> Hat der DAFV eine Ersatzbank?
> 
> Meistens besteht die Ersatzbank aus ähnlichem Spielermaterial wie die erste 11.
> Taugt also auch nichts für eine Systemänderung!


Wie soll das System den geändert werden?



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im übrigen müsstest gerade du wissen,das dieses System in seinem jetzigen Konstrukt quasi nicht von innen heraus umzukrempeln ist.



Warum sollte das nicht gehen?



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zumindest solange nicht,wie der wichtigste Faktor( nämlich der zahlende Angler!) nur auf ein mittelbares Mitbestimmungsrecht mit Zahlviehstatus beschränkt bleibt.


Was sollte da bringen. Diese Angler, die du so in den Himmel hebst, wollen zu 90% mit dem ganzen Gedöns nichts zu tun haben und sind froh, wenn irgend einer die Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit macht. Du überschätzt das politische Interesse der Anglerschaft völlig. Wenn 20% der Mitglieder zur JHV kommen ist das schon ein Gutes Ergebnis. Diese Quote wird nicht ansatzweise bei einer JHV der LVs erreicht. Wenn noch nicht einmal 10% der Vereinsvorstände, die ja engagiert sind zur JHV des LVs kommen, was meinst du wohl, wie viele von den Anglern, die sich nicht einmal motivieren können zu einer JHV des eigenen Vereins zu kommen, bei einer JHV des LV auftauchen, selbst wenn sie stimmberechtigt wären. Das sind Utopien. Die Arbeit des DAFV wird nicht besser, nur weil sich die Gruppe der Wähler vergrößert. 





RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im hiesigen Beispiel versucht sich aber die äusserst arrogante wie unfähige DAFV Kreisliga B Mannschaft auf dem Profifeld und macht dabei nicht mal den Ansatz,ihre Taktikfehler und mangelnden Spielerqualitäten einzusehen..die merken ihren Mist nicht mal dann,wenn LV Sponsoren aussteigen und wie z.b.im Falle des AV Nds ihr regional eigenes aber erfolgreicheres Spiel spielen.


 Dann sollte es doch kein Problem sein, diese Kreisliga-
 Mannschaft durch eine neue bessere Organisation zu ersetzen. Warum muss diese Kreisliga-Mannschaft dann erst weg sein. Da kann es doch mit der Alternativorganisation nicht sonderlich weit her sein. Wenn sich schon die Konkurrenz mit der Kreisliga B nicht aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



			
				Kolja Kreder;4672266
 Meines Wissen schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also einen Angestellten (automatisch) FAKTISCH als Profi zu bezeichnen... da muss ich mich mit der Thematik gar nicht auskennen um es als hölzernes Holz zu bezeichnen.
> Einfach nur dumm wer so etwas denkt... Schauspieler gibt es immer (und genug) !!! Und das trifft in jeder Branche zu !


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie soll das System den geändert werden?




Einige Beispiele stehen in diesem Thread.
Auflösung des DAFV
Neugründung mit anderen Personen und Mitgliedschaften für Alle und nicht nur Vereine. Somit aktives u. passives Wahlrecht für alle.
Neue Satzung welche das Thema Angeln in den Vordergrund stellt.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Du dies nicht weisst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Kolja  - man sieht Deinen Beruf :
Viel Geschreibe ohne klare Aussage.

WIE willst Du konkret nun den  DAFV besser machen?

Obwohl Du selber noch nicht mal weisst, was Dein Landesverband konkret GETAN hat für über ne halbe Million, die der DAFV von euch bekam oder was die getan haben, um den DAFV in der Misere besser zu machen, bist Du warum auch immer FÜR diesen DAFV, der 4 Jahre komplett versagte und keinerlei Aussicht auf Besserung zeigt...

Mit Profis, hat Jens erkannt, meinte ich die, welche die es auch können, nicht nur welche die es beruflich machen.

Vor allem nicht die, die es im DAFV machen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Würde dazu jedes Bundesland mit all den Verbänden NUR jeweils mindestens 1 Profi bezahlen, statt das Geld den Amateuren und Dilettanten des DAFV weiter in den Arxxx zu schieben gegen Angler, hätten wir also locker zwischen 16 bis 24 PROFIS, die sich täglich in Berlin und Brüssel kompetent für Angeln und Angler einsetzen könnten, hätten sie nicht so viel sinnfreien Ballast wie im DAFV mit sich rum zu schleppen..*
> 
> Statt dessen (16 richtige Profis) begnügt ihr euch im DAFV mit 1 Berufsänfänger als Geschäftsführer und 1 Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, der nie journalistisch gearbeitet hat, 1 "Geschäfsstellenleiterin Offenbach" und 1 "Fachbereichleiter Europa", von dem man nix hört, ausser Angeln nur zur Ernährung (undementiert bis dato) - und die entsprechend desaströse Ergebnisse liefern.



Man sieht aber wieder einmal mehr wie Verbandsfreunde argumentiern müssen:
*KEIN einziges Argument,  warum man diesen DAFV braucht,* nur alles auf andere schieben..

*KEIN einziges Argument, wie man diesen DAFV besser machen könnte.*

Statt dessen seitenweise tarnen, täuschen, tricksen und vernebeln, um zu vermeiden, dass man den DAFV oder seine Anhänger konkret auf etwas festlegen kann. 

Und obwohl er DAFV-Befürworter mit hier seitenlangen Schrieben ist und Funktionär im Landesverband, will er nix wissen, was da im Landesverband bei ihm vorgeht (keine Ahnung warum, er informiert sich wohl auch nicht obwohl direkten Zugriff aufs LV-Präsidium, aber Hauptsache ohne Argument und Ahnung für DAFV?):


			
				Kolja Kreder schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Tätigkeit von Reiner Gube im DAFV kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich weder im Präsidium des DAFV bin noch im Präsidium des RhFV. Mangels konkreter Kenntnis erlaube ich mir auch kein Urteil.



Ein bisschen wie Frau Dr. selber:
Die erzählt auch seit 4 Jahren jedes Jahr, jetzt hätte sie begriffen, ab jetzt wird alles besser  - *wurde es nur NIE!!*

Frau Dr. wurde NIE konkret, sie nannte NIE Maßnahmen, nannte NIE Ziele, liess sich NIE festlegen....

Aber die meisten in diesem in meinen Augen auch deswegen dummen oder nichtsblickenden Delegiertenvolk liess sich jedes Jahr wieder das Gleiche erzählen und nickte dann auch noch wieder blind ab, wie man an Hand der Wahlergebnisse sieht. Wie man mit solchen Nichtsblickern den DAFV besser machen will, da warte ich nun auf die konkrete Aussage, da Kolja ja meint, das ginge nur so von innen raus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Derjenige, der für die Beseitigung des DAFV ist in der Bringschuld zu sagen, was stattdessen kommt und muss liefern. Ich bin da also gar nicht in der Bringschuld. Das ist wie im Sport. Der, der auf der Ersatzbank sitzt muss zeigen, dass er besser ist. Das hast du bislang nicht. Ernst kann ich deinen Ansatz erst dann nehmen, wenn du es auf die Beine stellst und dein Projekt bessere Ergebnisse liefert als der DAFV. Grau ist alle Theorie.



Werter Kolja,

ich habe mich seit einiger Zeit ja sehr zurückgenommen, was meine Beiträge hier betrifft. Nicht, weil ich mit der hier herrschenden Anti-DAFV Stimmung nicht einverstanden wäre, sondern weil ich mich einfach nicht mehr in vielen sinnlosen Versuchen verschleißen möchte aufzuzeigen, wie überflüssig ein Verband wie der DAFV ist.

Seit den 80er Jahren beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema Bundesverband. Zuerst aktiv, später dann als Vereinsmitglied und danach nur noch als Beobachter und Mahner. 
Ich glaube, nach so langer Zeit hat man einen Überblick und kann sich auch ein Urteil bilden. 

Es gibt zwei fatale Irrtümer hinsichtlich des DAFV.

1.) Man kann diesen Verband, wie fast alle alteingesessenen Verbände, nicht von innen reformieren. Nicht linientreue Gestalten haben so gut wie keine Chance, überhaupt in ein maßgebliches Amt gewählt zu werden. Und wenn sowas aus Versehen mal passiert, steht derjenige alleine da. Fast 50 Jahre unveränderte negative Politik sind ein unschlagbarer Beweis. Denn genau so lange existiert die Mär von der Veränderung von innen heraus. Der DAFV ist lediglich der Buckelgeist der Angler, noch böser aber nicht weniger zutreffend könnte man auch von einem Parasiten sprechen.
Was Du sehr zutreffend festgestellt hast, ist gleichsam auch das unabänderliche Übel. Die allermeisten Angler interessieren sich nicht für Angelpolitik, früher nicht, heute nicht und in Zukunft auch nicht, und so wird es niemals ein entsprechendes Rückgrat für Veränderungen geben.

2.) Die Frage nach der Alternative.

Ein Totschlagargument der unsicheren und Verbandsanhänger. "Wenn der DAFV aufgelöst wird, wer soll dann dessen Stelle einnehmen"?
Nun, wenn jemandem ein Geschwür aus dem Körper entfernt wird, stellt sich die Frage nach einer Alternative auch nicht. Und so muss man das, im übertragenen Sinn, auch bezüglich des DAFV sehen. Angelpolitik ist zu 99% Ländersache und kann in den Ländern durch starke LV abgearbeitet werden. Anstatt sich nun das Hirn über eine alternative zum DAFV zu zermartern, sollte man überlegen wie man die LV stärkt. Das ginge auf monetärer Seite schonmal ganz einfach, wenn die LV die Beiträge für den BV sparen und dieses Geld in fachkompetentes Personal investieren. Seien es Angestellte oder Mitarbeiter auf Honorarbasis. Für das bisschen Bundes- oder Europapolitik kann man einen Ausschuß bilden. Abgesandte der LV aus dem Pool der Fachkräfte, die da und dort die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Alles kein Hexenwerk, wenn man nur will.


Den DAFV zu eliminieren scheint ein wenig zu sein, wie mit dem Rauchen aufhören. Jeder weiß dass es viel Geld kostet und ungesund ist, und trotzdem wird weitergequalmt.
Alles reine Kopfsache.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

Jens_74 schrieb:


> Hm, also einen Angestellten (automatisch) FAKTISCH als Profi zu bezeichnen... da muss ich mich mit der Thematik gar nicht auskennen um es als hölzernes Holz zu bezeichnen.
> Einfach nur dumm wer so etwas denkt... Schauspieler gibt es immer (und genug) !!! Und das trifft in jeder Branche zu !



Ich gehe vom Wort aus. Profi kommt von Profession und meint im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, dass jemand dies beruflich macht. Es gibt Profi-Fußball und Amateur-Fußball. Der Profi macht es Hauptberuflich.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einige Beispiele stehen in diesem Thread.
> Auflösung des DAFV
> Neugründung mit anderen Personen und Mitgliedschaften für Alle und nicht nur Vereine. Somit aktives u. passives Wahlrecht für alle.
> Neue Satzung welche das Thema Angeln in den Vordergrund stellt.
> ...



Man kann einen solchen Verband doch jetzt schon Gründen. Wo ist das Problem.  - Das Problem wird sein, dass sich für einen solchen Verband kaum einer interessieren wird und er daher kaum Mitglieder haben wird. 

Wie soll denn die Struktur und die Satzung konkret aussehen, mal abgesehen von: "kein Naturschutz" und "vertreten von Anglerinteressen" - Viel wichtiger, wie soll er in der Spitze konkret organisiert sein. Wer wird von wem Gewählt? Wird überhaupt gewählt? Welchen Einfluss sollen die LVs haben. Sollen sie in dem System überhaut eingebunden sein. Das sind dach ganz konkrete Fragen, die ich habe. Die meine ich, in dem Link nicht finden zu können. (Ist aber schon was, her, als ich ihn gelesen habe.)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kolja  - man sieht Deinen Beruf
> 
> WIE willst Du konkret nun den  DAFV besser machen?


 Indem Leute an die Spitze kommen, die die Interessen der Angler besser vertreten, als die die es jetzt machen. Da sind wir grundsätzlich gleicher Meinung. Der Unterschied zwischen uns ist doch lediglich, dass ich dies in der bestehenden Struktur will und du in einer irgendwie anders geartete Struktur, die du aber nicht konkretisierst. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Profis, hat Jens erkannt, meinte ich die, welche die es auch können, nicht nur welche die es beruflich machen.


Dann schreibe es auch so. Es geht dann nämlich nicht um Profi oder nicht Profi. Du bist mit der Qualität der leitenden Angestellten des DAFV unzufrieden und willst da andere Köpfe sehen. - Gut, die Auffassung kann man ja vertreten. Dann schreibe aber auch bitte, wie das Profil der "besseren" Leute aussehen soll, wenn du schon keinen Namen nennen willst. Das Problem ist nämlich solche Leute zu finden und ich befürchte, die Leute, die deinen hohen Ansprüchen genügen, wirst du nicht unter einem Jahresgehalt von einer halben Million bekommen. (Was für einen guten PR-Mann nicht einmal exorbitant viel ist.) Wie viele von diesen Leuten wolltest du doch gleich haben?

Deine Thesen zeigen mir, dass du über keinerlei praktische Erfahrung bei der Leitung eines größeren Unternehmens verfügst und auch keine sonderlich gute Vorstellung davon hast, welche Probleme es bereitet Leitungspositionen gut zu besetzen. Du verstrickt dich daher weiterhin in nicht umsetzbare Utopien. Das was du willst funktioniert so nicht, sonst hättest du es doch schon längst gemacht. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man sieht aber wieder einmal mehr wie Verbandsfreunde argumentiern müssen:
> *KEIN einziges Argument,  warum man diesen DAFV braucht,* nur alles auf andere schieben..
> 
> *KEIN einziges Argument, wie man diesen DAFV besser machen könnte.*
> ...


 Wo konkret habe ich

- getrickst
- getäuscht
- vernebelt
- vernebelt

Das sind alles inhaltslose Plattitüden von dir. Wieder wirst du nicht konkret.

Und noch mal:

Derjenige, der eine bestehende Struktur auflösen will muss unter Beweis stellen, dass die neue Struktur besser ist. Damit bist du in der Pflicht und nicht ich! Auf die Konkretisierung warte ich noch. Bis jetzt kommst du nur vom großen Ganzen zu Allgemeinen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und obwohl er DAFV-Befürworter mit hier seitenlangen Schrieben ist und Funktionär im Landesverband, will er nix wissen, was da im Landesverband bei ihm vorgeht (keine Ahnung warum, er informiert sich wohl auch nicht obwohl direkten Zugriff aufs LV-Präsidium, aber Hauptsache ohne Argument und Ahnung für DAFV?):


Das klingt schon sehr nach Defamierung. Denn ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich nix weiß. Ich habe sehr konkret geschrieben, an welcher Stelle ich keine Kenntnisse habe. Ich weiß nicht, warum du dich auf diese Ebene begibst, wo du doch meinst die besseren Argumente zu haben. Lass uns doch sachlich bleiben. 

Vor allem konkretisiere mal deinen Plan! Im Moment scheint hier im Forum jeder etwas anderes darunter zu verstehen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wie Frau Dr. selber:
> Die erzählt auch seit 4 Jahren jedes Jahr, jetzt hätte sie begriffen, ab jetzt wird alles besser  - *wurde es nur NIE!!*
> 
> Frau Dr. wurde NIE konkret, sie nannte NIE Maßnahmen, nannte NIE Ziele, liess sich NIE festlegen....


 Also so, wie du!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber die meisten in diesem in meinen Augen auch deswegen dummen oder nichtsblickenden Delegiertenvolk liess sich jedes Jahr wieder das Gleiche erzählen und nickte dann auch noch wieder blind ab, wie man an Hand der Wahlergebnisse sieht. Wie man mit solchen Nichtsblickern den DAFV besser machen will, da warte ich nun auf die konkrete Aussage, da Kolja ja meint, das ginge nur so von innen raus.


 Zunächst teile ich hier deine Kritik vollständig. Ich halte nur nichts davon, diese Leute zu beleidigen. Sonst sind wir da aber wieder einmal einer Meinung. 

Ja, ich glaube, dass kann man von innen heraus. Das braucht aber Zeit, um dann auch nachhaltig zu sein. Das geht sicher nicht von heute auf morgen. Dies würde aber auch dafür gelte, wenn man die bestehende Struktur zerschlägt und eine neue Aufbaut. Auch das braucht Zeit. Und wer sagt denn, dass die neue Struktur nicht unter den selben Problemen, wie die alte leidet. Wie willst du das ausschließe?

Wenn es einen umsetzbaren konkreten Plan für einen neuen und besseren Bundesverband gibt, bin ich dabei. Ich glaube auch dass dann viele LVs dabei sein werden. Nur, es hat da noch keiner den Stein der Waisen gefunden. In denen Plänen sehe ich ihn auch nicht, zumal sie zu unkonkret sind.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn es einen umsetzbaren konkreten Plan für einen neuen und besseren Bundesverband gibt, bin ich dabei.


Solange Opa lebt,
wird eben nicht konkret geplant, 
wie man den Billiardraum 'danach' aus seinem Zimmer gestaltet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



> Derjenige, der eine bestehende Struktur auflösen will muss unter Beweis stellen, dass die neue Struktur besser ist.


Nein, man kann kritisieren (und muss sogar) auch ohne Alternativen aufzuzeigen.

Und im Falle des DAFV muss man eh keine Alternative aufzeigen:
Selbst ein Verschwinden des DAFV OHNE JEDE ALTERNATIVE ist besser als diesen DAFV erhalten zu wollen!

Und auf Besserung zu hoffen (leere Versprechungen seit 4 Jahren - ausser dummen Verbandlern glaubt das eh keiner mehr, weswegen die clevere(re)n ja schon weg sind...

Du bist augenscheinlich zufrieden und willst Du diesen DAFV weiter so mit dem Versagen Deines LV und das für zighundertausende Euros eurer Zahler - konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge machst Du nicht, obwohl Du an der Quelle sitzt als Verbandler.

Einer der Gründe, warum vernünftige(re) Verbände geflüchtet und nur noch der abnickende Bodensatz über bleibt..

Und warum weiter Verbote und Einschränkungen kommen werden, statt das dagegen gekämpft wird...

Tipp für Dich, Arbeitskreis Recht NRW-Verbände:
Frag mal nach, ob die sich mit Forderungen in die Koalitionsverhandlungen in NRW einbringen oder nicht, um Remmels größte Patzer in Fischerei- und Naturschutzgesetz wieder weg zu bekommen, nachdem die rot-grünen Anglerfeinde jetzt weg sind .......

Und so wie die da arbeiten (ich kenne die Antwort ja), arbeite auch der DAFV:
Bloss nix tun, damit nicht noch schlimmer kommt....

Und es kam schlimmer, Jahr für Jahr.........

Aber ja, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer brauchen ja solche Verbände, weil sonst hätten sie ja nix................


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

16 Bundesländer und ca. 25 Verbände  im DAFV. Sollen erst mal alle pro Land 1 Verband aufstellen der funktioniert. Baden-Württemberg hat  aus 4   Verbänden einen machen wollen. Der kleinste und bedeutungsloseste hat nicht mitgemacht. Also gibt es jetzt den LFVBW und immer noch die Badener Kleinstgruppe. Der fusionierte Verband hat bisher nix geregelt bekommen und scheint auf dem highway to hell zu sein. Die sind wieder in DAFV eingetreten, aber wie will so eine Truppe, übrigens mit 8 oder 9 Profis da etwas ändern?  Die haben beim Eintritt nicht gemerkt dass sie 160 000€ Beitrag bezahlen, aber wegen versäumter Fristen bei der JHV nicht stimmberechtigt sind. Echte Profis. 
Da wird auf lange Sicht nichts besser. Unter anderem weil von den  26 Verbänden eigentlich jeder mit sich selbst zufrieden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

naja, Hans, aber die BWler sind ja noch doofer und dilettantischer als die NRWler, nicht nur in Bezug auf DAFV ;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, man kann kritisieren (und muss sogar) auch ohne Alternativen aufzuzeigen.



Natürlich kann man das. Wir leben in einem freien Land. - Nur kann man dann nicht erwarten, dass man von der Mehrheit ernst genommen wird. Im Zweifel ist man dann halt nur ein Dampfplauderer. Wem das reich. #c



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und im Falle des DAFV muss man eh keine Alternative aufzeigen:
> Selbst ein Verschwinden des DAFV OHNE JEDE ALTERNATIVE ist besser als diesen DAFV erhalten zu wollen!


 Doch, dass sollte man. Sonst handelt man fahrlässig, verantwortungslos und erweist der Anglerschaft einen Bärendienst. Nur zu kritisieren ist natürlich zulässig aber nicht konstruktiv.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist augenscheinlich zufrieden und willst Du diesen DAFV weiter so mit dem Versagen Deines LV und das für zighundertausende Euros eurer Zahler - konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge machst Du nicht, obwohl Du an der Quelle sitzt als Verbandler.


 Hier unterstellst du mir wieder Dinge, die nicht stimmen. Ich weiß nicht was das soll! Hälst du deine Position für so schwach, dass du das nötig hast mir Behauptungen unterzuschieben, die ich gar nicht geäußert habe? - Ich habe mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mir der gegenwärtigen Arbeit des DAFV überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin. Ich habe auch mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass unsere Meinungen da kaum auseinander liegen. Der DAFV ist für das, was er kostet viel zu uneffizient. Ich habe auch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mir sowohl ein Modell mit dem jetzigen DAFV, als auch mit etwas neuem vorstellen kann. Nur bei letzterem muss ein konkreter Plan vorliegen, wie es exakt laufen soll. Ferner muss klar sein, dass man für diesen neuen Plan auch eine Mehrheit bekommt. Noch schlimmer als der DAFV wäre nämlich ein Vakuum. Dann hätte man nicht einmal eine Struktur, die man verbessern könnte. Man müsste bei Null anfangen und alle Diskussionen gingen von vorne los. Das wären erneut verschenkte Jahre für die Anglerschaft. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tipp für Dich, Arbeitskreis Recht NRW-Verbände:
> Frag mal nach, ob die sich mit Forderungen in die Koalitionsverhandlungen in NRW einbringen oder nicht, um Remmels größte Patzer in Fischerei- und Naturschutzgesetz wieder weg zu bekommen, nachdem die rot-grünen Anglerfeinde jetzt weg sind .......


 Auch hier wieder eine Utopie. In Koalitionsverhandlungen wurden noch nie Interessenverbände einbezogen. Hier Verhandel ausschließlich die zukünftigen Koalitionspartner. Komm doch mal auf den Boden des Realismus zurück. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und so wie die da arbeiten (ich kenne die Antwort ja), arbeite auch der DAFV:
> Bloss nix tun, damit nicht noch schlimmer kommt....


 Du machst also den LVs in NRW zum Vorwurf, das sie von Herrn Laschet und Herrn Lindner nicht zu den Koalitionsgesprächen eingeladen werden. Ist das dein Ernst. Absurd! Mir scheint, du verfügst über keinerlei Erfahrung in unserem politischen System. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es kam schlimmer, Jahr für Jahr.........
> 
> Aber ja, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer wir brauchen ja solche Verbände, weil sonst hätten sie ja nix................



Dann komm doch endlich mal raus mit der Sprache und werde konkret, wie es besser laufen soll. Du wirst immer noch nicht Konkret!

Auf meine frage, wie das Profil deiner "Profis" aussehen soll: 
keine Antwort

Auf den Hinweis, dass gute Leute richtig teuer sind:
keine Reaktion

Auf die Frage, wie die Struktur, des von dir gewünschte Ersatzes zum DAFV aussehen soll:
kam nichts

Was du für mich hier betreibst, ist Dampfplaudern in verschärfter Form. Du lieferst noch weniger, als Frau Happach-Kasan und das ist schon echt schwierig. Dieses Nichts, was du hier vertrittst, soll besser sein als der DAFV? Da du nicht einmal ansatzweise darlegst, wie die alternative Struktur aussehen soll, kannst du nicht erwarten, dass bestehende Strukturen aufgelöst werden. Deine Utopie ist so wenig konkret, dass man ja nicht einmal bewerten kann, ob sie praktisch umsetzbar ist. 

Wie willst du denn die LVs dazu bewegen, Geld in die neue Struktur zu pumpen, wenn noch nicht einmal klar ist, wie die aussehen soll. 

Welchen Einfluss sollen denn die LVs als Geldgeber auf dieses "Neue" haben?

Ist dieses "Neue" demokratisch legitimiert oder soll es eine autokratische Diktatur sein?

Wenn es demokratisch sein soll: Wie willst du eine Mehrheit dafü bekommen?

Wenn es autokratisch werden soll: Warum soll man diesem "autokratischen Etwas Geld geben, wenn man jeden Einfluss darauf verliert?

Wie viel Geld benötigt denn dieses "Neue" und für was soll dieses Geld konkret ausgegeben werden?

Wer sollen die Köpfe diese "Neuen" sein?

Das sind Fragen der Praxis, mit denen du dich augenscheinlich nicht beschäftigst! Gib doch endlich mal Butter bei die Fisch.

Wie ich schon schrieb: Du kommst vom großen Ganzen zu Allgemeinen. Praktisch Verwertbares und Konkretes ist aber nicht dabei. So kann man nichts verändern. So kann man sich vielleicht eine Blase schaffen, in denen man mit Gleichgesinnten 
über die Schlechtigkeit der Welt sinnieren kann. Veränderungen bewirkt man so sicher nicht. Für die muss man an die Front. Da hin, wo es weh tut. (Nur damit ich jetzt auch mal ein paar Plattitüden loswerden kann. Weil exakt auf dem Niveau bewegst du dich für mich die ganze Zeit.)

So macht man den DAFV eben nicht besser.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Solange Opa lebt,
> wird eben nicht konkret geplant,
> wie man den Billiardraum 'danach' aus seinem Zimmer gestaltet.



Das ist in der Politik eben nicht so! Verantwortungsvolle Politik baut erst einen Ersatz auf, bevor das alte aufgelöst wird. Ich kann ja auch nicht eine Behörde einfach mal so auflösen ohne mir Gedanken darüber zu machen, wer die Arbeit danach erledigt. Zurecht würde man Politiker, die so Arbeiten (z.B. Frau Löhrmann mit ihrer Inklusion) abwählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



> Auch hier wieder eine Utopie. In Koalitionsverhandlungen wurden noch nie Interessenverbände einbezogen. Hier Verhandel ausschließlich die zukünftigen Koalitionspartner. Komm doch mal auf den Boden des Realismus zurück


Ein Teil des Verbandsversagens beim Rest-DAFV und seinen Bodensatzlandesverbänden - NABU und Konsorten bringen sich ein und werden gehört...

Wenn nicht mal das begriffen wird bei den Verbanditen, braucht man sich über nix mehr wundern..

Ein Grund, warum es keinerlei Schaden anrichten würde, wenn solche  unfähigen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei selbst ersatzlos verschwinden würden...

Nichts anders sag ich - weg mit den unfähigen und anglerfeindlichen Dilettanten..

q.e.d........




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Die Frage nach der Alternative.
> 
> Ein Totschlagargument der unsicheren und Verbandsanhänger. "Wenn der DAFV aufgelöst wird, wer soll dann dessen Stelle einnehmen"?
> Nun, wenn jemandem ein Geschwür aus dem Körper entfernt wird, stellt sich die Frage nach einer Alternative auch nicht. Und so muss man das, im übertragenen Sinn, auch bezüglich des DAFV sehen.



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Wegberger (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo,

es ist nicht schön, dass die Diskussion wieder auf diese Meta-Ebene abrutscht .... denn damit wird das Grundproblem ja nicht gefunden.

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche, wo das jetzige Konstrukt die Anglerinteressen konterkariet. Ich bin der Meinung, ja auch mit den bestehenden Rahmenbedingungen könnte man einen Wandeln schaffen .... aber genau diese Hindernisse, die es jetzt verhindern - werden, wenn die nicht erkannt - auch bei Veränderungen weiter den Hemmschuh bilden.

@Kolja, du hast die ja ausgeführt:



> Diese Angler, die du so in den Himmel hebst, wollen zu 90% mit dem  ganzen Gedöns nichts zu tun haben und sind froh, wenn irgend einer die  Vereins- und Verbandsarbeit macht. Du überschätzt das politische  Interesse der Anglerschaft völlig. Wenn 20% der Mitglieder zur JHV  kommen ist das schon ein Gutes Ergebnis.



Aus meiner Sicht ist das doch völlig ok ! Ein Vereins-Vorstand hat doch automatisch die Meinungen seiner Angler auf dem Zeiger. Die Gespräche, der Austausch und Meinungen werden doch am Wasser und anderen Gelegenheiten über das ganze Jahr ausgetauscht. Die jährlichen Versammlungen sind doch nicht das Informationsfüllhorn um zu wissen,  was an der Vereinsbasis los ist.

Und jetzt kommt der Punkt, wo es für mich spannend wird:

Warum wird zum Beispiel zum Thema: "Nur angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht", das aus meiner Sicht eine der schillernsten Unsinnregeln ist keine grundsätzliche Position / Auftrag aus den Vereinen -> Richtung Verbände gegeben.

Selbst wenn keine Änträge aus den Reihen der Vereinsmitglieder kommen, müsste hier der Vorstand aus eigenen anglerischen Interesse, diesen Schritt gehen.

Diese anglerische Interesse, die Grundeinstellung verlange ich auch von den nächsthöheren Ebenen. Hier bedarf es keinen formulierten Auftrag der Basis - sondern dies ergibt sich alleine aus dem Status - > Funktionär eines Verbandes mit der Thematik Angeln zu sein.

Ich will hier bewusst, den großen Rahmen nicht ansprechen, da ich denke, dass "der Pudels Kern" in Detail viel besser ersichtlich wird.

Wo also, bleibt die Meinung der Angler beim Thema -> Angeln nur mit Verwertungsabsicht -> in der Herarchie hängen ?

und

Warum wird bei so einem Thema nicht über alle Instanzen, selbst ohne ausdrücklichen Auftrag der Basis, eindeutig gearbeitet?

Die einzige Antwort, die hier keine Defizite im System erkennen lassen würde - wäre der Fakt, dass der organisierte deutsche Angler hinter der Aussage -> Ich angel nur mit Verwertungsabsicht ! stehen würde -> aber dies würde ich ehrlich gesagt ins Reich der Fabeln packen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Es geht gaaaanz einfach zusammen zu fassen:
Der Rest-DAFV mit seinen abicknenden Bodesatzverbänden ist nicht Teil der Lösung, sondern das Problem....



			
				Wegberger schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird zum Beispiel zum Thema: "Nur angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht", das aus meiner Sicht eine der schillernsten Unsinnregeln ist keine grundsätzliche Position / Auftrag aus den Vereinen -> Richtung Verbände gegeben.


Nicht mal für Angler positive Vorlagen aus dem politischen Bereich/von Parteien wie FDP oder LINKE,  noch von Gerichsturteilen bringt die Betonköppe im anglerfeindlichen DAFV dazu, sich da zu rühren und für Angler und Angeln einzuspringen und das zu nutzen....

*Rest-DAFV + abnickende Bodensatverbände = Problem!!

NICHT Lösung....*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Teil des Verbandsversagens beim Rest-DAFV und seinen Bodensatzlandesverbänden - NABU und Konsorten bringen sich ein und werden gehört...



Eine bisher unbelegte Behauptung von dir. Wer bringt sich durch wen und mit welchen Forderungen ein. Belege bitte!

Zu dem Vergleich von Ralle mit dem Geschwür.

Wieder mal so eine völlig platte Behauptung, die durch nichts belegt wird. Ein Verband ist eben ein Verband und kein Geschwür. Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir hier nicht in der Medizin sind. Ist schon der Vergleich falsch. Der Verband ist weder ein Geschwür, noch mit einem solchen zu vergleichen. Der Verband ist ein Lobbyist und damit am ehesten mit einem Dienstleister zu vergleichen. Wenn der Dienstleister schlechte Arbeit leistet, haut man ihm auf die Finger, damit er besser arbeitet oder man sucht sich einen neuen. Wo wir wieder bei dem alten Problem sind. Wo ist denn der alternative "neue" Dienstleister? - Wenn ich keinen habe, kann ich nur dem alten Dienstleister auf die Finger hauen. Und genau das sollte auch getan werden! Mit Geschwüren hat das aber nichts zu tun. Das ist nur unnütze Polemik. Polemik kann aber keine Argumente ersetzen.


----------



## PAFischer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hier hilft es doch schon lange nicht mehr, irgendwelche Geschwüre zu enfernen. Nicht wenn der Krebs schon in den gesamten Körper gestreut hat.

Das System krankt hier doch von unten. 

In den Vereinen werden die verbohrtesten und lautetsten Holzköppe die oberen Funktionäre. Das wiederholt sich in den Landesverbänden, bis im Bundesverband nur noch die geistig schlimmsten Dünnbrettbohrer übrig bleiben.

Es bleibt doch nur, diese ganze Verbandsstruktur aufzuknacken und bereits in den Vereinen endlich umzudenken.

Solange aber die jungen, oder Anglerinteressen vertretenden, schon hier nicht gehört werden, braucht man sich über Verbandsverdruss nicht zu wundern.

Warum ich in keinem Verein mehr bin?
Weil dieses ewige gezanke und der ständige Neid (bei Anglern leider sehr stark ausgeprägt) mir so auf den Zeiger geht.
Man möchte scheinbar nicht, dass frischer Wind aufzieht, denn dann müsste man sich ja fragen lassen, warum es nicht gepasst hat.

Woran würde man denn überhaupt bemerken, dass es keinen DafV mehr gibt?
....richtig, nur am eigenen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht gaaaanz einfach zusammen zu fassen:
> Der Rest-DAFV mit seinen abicknenden Bodesatzverbänden ist nicht Teil der Lösung, sondern das Problem....
> 
> 
> ...



Im Bereich der Verwertungsabsicht sehe ich Bewegung. Ebenso beim Setzkescher. Hier handelt es sich um die unsegliche Politik des alten VDSF . Dazu hatte ich bereits geschrieben, dass da der VDSF m.E. juristisch nicht gut beraten war. Für mich besteht kein Zweifel daran, dass Angeln auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht nicht gegen das TSchG verstößt. Das Gleiche gilt für den korrekten Einsatz des Setzkeschers.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Wo immer Du Bewegung siehst:
Nicht im DAFV..

Sie nutzen ja nicht mal das Offensichtliche:


> Nicht mal für Angler positive Vorlagen aus dem politischen Bereich/von Parteien wie FDP oder LINKE,  noch von Gerichsturteilen bringt die Betonköppe im anglerfeindlichen DAFV dazu, sich da zu rühren und für Angler und Angeln einzuspringen und das zu nutzen....



Und der DAFV ist für Angler und das Angeln nicht weiter als als ein tödliches Geschwür, genauso gefährlich oder gar noch gefährlicher wie PETA, weil Politiker  denken könnten, den Dreck, den der DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen Bodensatzverbände ablassen, könnte tatsächlich auch Meinung anständiger Angler und nicht nur der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer sein...

Ankauf Grundstücke in NSG-Gebieten vorrangig durch NABU, BUND etc. von Remmel wurde ja selbst vom NABU als "Geschenk" öffentlich tituliert, für das sie lange gekämpft hatten, ist übrigens so ein Beispiel, das  schon bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen der letzten Regierung in NRW mit eingebracht wurde.

Wer sich JETZT nicht einbringt, wenn über Themen verhandelt wird, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er nachher wie die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nicht mehr gehört wird in der Politik...


Davon ab , ausser dass du den DAFV behalten willst immer noch kein einziger Punkt, wie Du  den besser machen willst.

Also muss ich davon ausgehen, Du willst ihn so behalten, wie er ist..

Ich will den dann lieber ganz weit weg...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Hier hilft es doch schon lange nicht mehr, irgendwelche Geschwüre zu enfernen. Nicht wenn der Krebs schon in den gesamten Körper gestreut hat.
> 
> Das System krankt hier doch von unten.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an, du stellst dich in deinem Angelverein als Vorsitzender zur Verfügung?

Ja, in vielen Vereinen mag es genau so sein, wie du es beschreibst. Willst du jetzt die Vereine auflösen? Und was dann? Nur wenn sich kompetente Leute engagieren und bereit sind ihre private zeit in den Dienst der Sache zu stellen, können Veränderungen von unten heraus bewirkt werden. Nur so und nicht anders funktioniert das in einer Demokratie. 

Hier ist genau das Problem. Da die Vorstände der Vereine demokratisch gewählt werden, hat jeder Verein den Vorstand, den er verdient!

Da die Vorstände (genauer die Delegierten) das Präsidium des zuständigen LVs wählen, haben die Vereine den LV, den sie verdienen. Usw.

Um frei nach einem großen amerikanischen Präsidenten zu sprechen:

"Frage nicht, was der DAFV für die Angler tun kann, frage danach, was du für die Angler tun kannst." 

Ein guter Anfang wäre es bei der JHV des eigenen Vereins dabei zu sein und sich für ein Amt im Vorstand wählen zu lassen. So bewirkt man Veränderung. Vom Verein bis hoch zum DAFV. Und so macht man auch den DAFV besser. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung (nicht nur im Angelverein) bekommt man nichts leichter, als einen Posten im Vorstand eines Vereins! Man muss nur wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Und wenn dann Leute wie Du, die Verbandsfunktionär z. B. als Schlichter mit direktem Zugriff auf euren LV-Vorstand sind, noch nicht mal wissen, was ihr eigener Vorstand im DAFV treibt und wofür die Kohle rausgehauen wurde (warum hat euer LV-Vorstand trotz Deiner Funktion in den letzten 4 Jahren REIN GAR NICHTS im DAFV verbessert, es wurde ja alles nur schlimmer im DAFV?) , dann willst ausgerechnet Du sagen, andere sollen sich einbringen...???

Von knapp 900.000 auf jetzt noch 450.000 bezahlte im DAfV, das ist Realität....

Du kannst das immer weiter ohne Substanz schönreden wollen..

Der DAFV wird sich dennoch nicht ändern, auch wenn Du mitten drin sitzt in Verantwortung..

Und wenn nicht mal Du was schaffst, wers solls dann Deiner Meinung nach ändern und besser machen?

Richtig - geht nicht.....

Weg mit dem anglerfeindlichen Geschwür DAFV..

Der einzige Weg..


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich gehe vom Wort aus. Profi kommt von Profession und meint im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, dass jemand dies beruflich macht. Es gibt Profi-Fußball und Amateur-Fußball. Der Profi macht es Hauptberuflich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann interessiert es halt keinen. Punkt

geht die Anglerwelt auch nicht von unter. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Einer weniger welcher einem Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft. Siehe Thema Dorsch.

DAFV kann es nicht! Über 90% der LFV können es nicht!

Keine Mannschaft auf dem Feld zu haben ist besser als eine Mannschaft die nur Eigentore schiesst.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo immer Du Bewegung siehst:
> Nicht im DAFV..


 ... der dafür auch nicht unbedingt zuständig ist. M.E. eher ein Thema der LVs.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie nutzen ja nicht mal das Offensichtliche:


 Was wieder eine unbelegte Behauptung von dir ist. Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du deine Behauptungen auch belegen würdest. Einfach in den Raum stelle ist gar nichts!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der DAFV ist für Angler und das Angeln nicht weiter als als ein tödliches Geschwür, genauso gefährlich oder gar noch gefährlicher wie PETA, weil Politiker  denken könnten, den Dreck, den der DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen Bodensatzverbände ablassen, könnte tatsächlich auch Meinung anständiger Angler und nicht nur der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer sein...


  Wieder nur Diffamierung und unbelegte Behauptungen. So erweist du den Anglern einen Bärendienst. Würden die Angelpolitiker so arbeiten, würde sie keiner ernst nehmen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ankauf Grundstücke in NSG-Gebieten vorrangig durch NABU, BUND etc. von Remmel wurde ja selbst vom NABU als "Geschenk" öffentlich tituliert, für das sie lange gekämpft hatten, ist übrigens so ein Beispiel, das  schon bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen der letzten Regierung in NRW mit eingebracht wurde.


 Hierfür wurde Remmel von vielen Seiten zu recht kritisiert und im Ergebnis abgewählt. Unsere Demokratie funktioniert also. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich mit der neuen Regierung deutlich besser zusammenarbeiten lassen wird. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich JETZT nicht einbringt, wenn über Themen verhandelt wird, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er nachher wie die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nicht mehr gehört wird in der Politik...


 Hier zeigst du leider wieder ein mangelndes Verständnis von realer Landespolitik. Koalitionsverträge sind viel zu unbestimmt, um aus ihnen konkrete Gesetze abzuleiten. Dies passiert erst viel später in den Ausschüssen und in den Lesungen. Da muss man seine Lobbyarbeit hin orientieren und nicht in Koalitionsverhandlungen. Da sind die Parteien froh, wenn sie auf einen allgemeinen Nenner kommen. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab , ausser dass du den DAFV behalten willst immer noch kein einziger Punkt, wie Du  den besser machen willst.


 Doch habe ich geschrieben. Ich möchte, dass die Geschäftsleitung durch fähige professionell arbeitende Hauptamtliche geführt wird. Ich breche aber nicht den Stab über die Neuen, bevor sie die Chance hatte ihre Befähigung zu zeigen. Gelingt es dem (ehrenamtlichen) Vorstand nicht, Leute einzustellen, die ihren Job verstehen, müssen sie die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen. Treten sie nicht freiwillig ab (wovon ich ausgehe) muss man nach einer Alternative suchen, die politisch durchsetzbar ist. Das bedeutet politisch arbeiten. Anders geht es in einer Demokratie nicht. Da unterscheidet sich ein Verband nicht von einem Landtag oder dem Bundestag. Es geht immer darum Mehrheiten zu schaffen. Wären beispielsweise die Happach-Kasan kritischen Verbände noch im DAFV gewesen, hätte eine Wiederwahl möglicherweise verhindert werden können. Die von dir als bessere Verbände bezeichneten ausgetretenen Verbände haben also der Anglerschaft durch ihren Austritt einen  Bärendienst erwiesen. 

Was wir im DAFV brauchen sind:

Kompetente Hauptamtliche

Darunter verstehe ich mindestens einen guten Manager für Verwaltung und Finanzen, einen guten Mann für PR und einen guten Justitiar. Im Ehrenamt als Präsident/in benötigen wir eine politisch erfahrene Person mit guten Kontakten zu den EU-Politikern und zu den Bundespolitikern. Schlicht jemanden, der Türen öffnen kann. Die alten Hauptamtlichen erfüllten diese Kriterien m. E. nicht. Frau Happach-Kasan erfüllte die Erwartung einer "Türöffnerin" nicht. Ich persönlich habe auch wenig Zutrauen, dass sie es besser kann, als bisher gezeigt. Ihre Abwahl scheiterte m. E. schlicht daran, dass man es dem Gegenkandidaten noch weniger zutraute. Was wir also brauchen, sind mehr gute engagierte Angler vom Vereinsvorstand über die LVs bis zum BV. Dies geht aber nur, wenn man mitmacht und nicht nur rumnölt. Daher fängt die Reform des DAFV bei den Angelvereinen und ihren Mitgliedern an.


----------



## Double2004 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein guter Anfang wäre es bei der JHV des eigenen Vereins dabei zu sein und sich für ein Amt im Vorstand wählen zu lassen. So bewirkt man Veränderung. Vom Verein bis hoch zum DAFV. Und so macht man auch den DAFV besser.
> 
> Nach meiner Erfahrung (nicht nur im Angelverein) bekommt man nichts leichter, als einen Posten im Vorstand eines Vereins! Man muss nur wollen.




Genau so ist es!!#6 Das ist für mich DIE zentrale Aussage dieses Fadens!

Ist halt der aufwendigere Weg als der sooooo beliebte Weg des  permanenten Jammerns und Klagens ohne selbst die Finger krumm zu machen und eigene Ideen voranzutreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Nach wie vor kein konkreten Vorschlag von Kolja, wie er den DAFV verbessern will (will er dann wohl nich?), sondern nur dass andere keine Ahnung haben und es selber machen sollen.

Fakt:
DAFV hat in 4 Jahren nix zu Stande gebracht ausser Einschränkungen und Verbote.

Kolja will - obwohl LV-Verbandsfunktionär in einem Verband, wo 86% raus wollen aus dem DAFV - selber drin bleiben, bringt aber KEIN EINZIGES Argument, wie der DAFV verbessert werden soll - dann muss ich davon ausgehen, dass ihm dieser DAFV so gefällt....

Keine wirkliche Diskussionsgrundlage


----------



## Double2004 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor kein konkreten Vorschlag von Kolja, wie er den DAFV verbessern will (will er dann wohl nich?), sondern nur dass andere keine Ahnung haben und es selber machen sollen.
> 
> Fakt:
> DAFV hat in 4 Jahren nix zu Stande gebracht ausser Einschränkungen und Verbote.
> ...



Kannst oder willst du nicht lesen?;+ Das ist doch eindeutig von ihm: 

"Ich möchte, dass die Geschäftsleitung durch fähige professionell arbeitende Hauptamtliche geführt wird. Ich breche aber nicht den Stab über die Neuen, bevor sie die Chance hatte ihre Befähigung zu zeigen. Gelingt es dem (ehrenamtlichen) Vorstand nicht, Leute einzustellen, die ihren Job verstehen, müssen sie die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen. Treten sie nicht freiwillig ab (wovon ich ausgehe) muss man nach einer Alternative suchen, die politisch durchsetzbar ist. Das bedeutet politisch arbeiten. Anders geht es in einer Demokratie nicht. Da unterscheidet sich ein Verband nicht von einem Landtag oder dem Bundestag. Es geht immer darum Mehrheiten zu schaffen. Wären beispielsweise die Happach-Kasan kritischen Verbände noch im DAFV gewesen, hätte eine Wiederwahl möglicherweise verhindert werden können. Die von dir als bessere Verbände bezeichneten ausgetretenen Verbände haben also der Anglerschaft durch ihren Austritt einen Bärendienst erwiesen. "


Ich weiß nicht, was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt, wenn man der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Substanzloes Blabal ohne jeden konkreten Vorschlag was angelpolitisch im DAFV erreicht erreicht werden soll..

Da kann auch in China ein Sack Reis umfallen bei solche Verbandlerstatementes...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es!!#6 Das ist für mich DIE zentrale Aussage dieses Fadens!
> 
> Ist halt der aufwendigere Weg als der sooooo beliebte Weg des  permanenten Jammerns und Klagens ohne selbst die Finger krumm zu machen und eigene Ideen voranzutreiben.



Du meinst also wer hier im Forum jammert ist oder war in keinem Vorstand tätig?
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde dafür die Finger nicht ins Feuer legen.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Zu dem Vergleich von Ralle mit dem Geschwür.
> 
> Wieder mal so eine völlig platte Behauptung, die durch nichts belegt wird. Ein Verband ist eben ein Verband und kein Geschwür. Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir hier nicht in der Medizin sind. Ist schon der Vergleich falsch. Der Verband ist weder ein Geschwür, noch mit einem solchen zu vergleichen. Der Verband ist ein Lobbyist und damit am ehesten mit einem Dienstleister zu vergleichen. Wenn der Dienstleister schlechte Arbeit leistet, haut man ihm auf die Finger, damit er besser arbeitet oder man sucht sich einen neuen. Wo wir wieder bei dem alten Problem sind. Wo ist denn der alternative "neue" Dienstleister?



Natürlich kann man den Verband mit einem Geschwür oder Parasiten vergleichen. Wie schon geschrieben, im übertragenen Sinn. Sie leben von ihrem Wirt ohne dass dieser einen Ausgleich bekommt.

Genau das hat der VDSF gemacht und genau so macht der DAFV weiter.

*Nenne mir einen einzigen Erfolg des Bundesverbandes in den letzten 50 Jahren, der zum Vorteil der Angler gereicht hat, der auf Bundes- oder Europaebene diskutiert wurde und den ein pfiffiger Landesverband nicht genauso gut oder sogar besser hinbekommen hätte.*

Meinen Vorschlag, wie es ohne Bundesverband besser funktionieren könnte, hast Du gewissentlich ignoriert. Warum? Keine Gegenargumente?


----------



## Double2004 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Trifft aber nun einmal den Nagel auf den Kopf. Jeder ausgetretene Versand trägt eben entscheidend dazu bei, dass sich in der Führung des DAFV nichts ändert. Beleidigt sein und weglaufen ist in einer Demokratie kein guter, und darüberhinaus ein sehr gefährlicher, Ratgeber.

Würde es Leute mit einem plausiblen und überzeugenden Konzept geben, gäbe es auf demokratischem Wege alle Möglichkeiten, diese auch in die Führungsetagen zu wählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

Das hat auch in der NPD und der KPD so gut geklappt, ich erinnere mich..

Als Anglerverband für richtige Angler tritt man aus einem anglerfeindlichen Rest-DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Bodensatzverbänden eben aus, wenn man Anstand und Rückgrat hat, und etwas für statt gegen Angler und Angeln tun will.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meinen Vorschlag, wie es ohne Bundesverband besser funktionieren könnte, hast Du gewissentlich ignoriert. Warum? Keine Gegenargumente?


Ralle, Du kriegst von Verbandsfreunden nix Konkretes, an dem sie sich dann auch mal messen lassen müssten...

Die können nur weiter Verbote und Einschränkungen als Schützer, haben nie was anderes gelernt als "es könnte ja sonst noch schlimmer kommen"....

So kam es dann dank anglerfeindlichem Rest-DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenrestverbänden schlimmer - jedes Jahr...........


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wären beispielsweise die Happach-Kasan kritischen Verbände noch im DAFV gewesen, hätte eine Wiederwahl möglicherweise verhindert werden können. Die von dir als bessere Verbände bezeichneten ausgetretenen Verbände haben also der Anglerschaft durch ihren Austritt einen  Bärendienst erwiesen.



Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Die die ausgetreten sind haben nichts andres gemacht als "Nach mir die Sinnflut..", nur noch auf LV-Ebene rumkresempeln.
Initiative ist da genauso wenig null, von außen etwas neues anzustoßen, wie der DAFV von innen Anstöße erfährt.
Bleibt gelinde gesagt genauso alles beim Alten, lediglich ohne Abgaben an einen BV (kann ich ja durchaus nachvollziehen ) und die ausgetretenen kochen ihr eigenes Süppchen.

Wenn man jetzt mal weiterspinnt, alle verbliebenen treten auch nach und nach aus, der BV wird aufgelöst, haben wir 16 verschiedene Konstellationen, wo vereinte Gegner wie PETA & Co. gnadenlos reinbuttern können.

Klar, der DAFV tut dagegen nix, machen die LV's aber selber auch nicht, völlig egal ob noch drin oder schon draußen.
Oder gabs seit einem Austritt eines LV mal irgendeine nennnenswerte erfolgreiche Gegenoffensive gegen PETA & Co. ?
Mir ist nichts dergleichen bekannt.
Stecken also auch nur den Kopf in den Sand.

Interesse an Vereinsarbeit, egal ob ausgetreten oder noch im BV, ist bei den kleinen Angler doch quasi null.
Die wollen ihrem Hobby fröhnen und nicht mehr.
Auch ein Grund dafür warum vielerorts in Führungsebenen vorrangig ältere Semester sitzen, die selbst kaum bis gar nicht mehr angeln....die haben die Zeit für Verbandstätigkeit, während der gemeine Angler noch nen tägl. Job, Familie etc. nachgeht.
Da hat kaum einer Lust drauf, sich nach getaner Arbeit noch mit Verbandsarbeit zu befassen, wofür ich auch volles Verständnis habe.
Das sollten die übernehmen, die auch die Zeit dafür aufbringen können und wollen.
Entsprechende Kompetenz natürlich vorausgesetzt, woran es in quasi jedem LV in irgendeiner Form hapert.
Da kann ein BV auch nicht besser sein wie seine LV's.

Von innen heraus einen bestehenden BV umzukrempeln sehe ich eher als unmöglich an, die beste Chance dazu war damals mit der Fusion, aber die wurde halt nicht genutzt.
Das Spiel geht genauso weiter wie vorher mit zwei Verbänden.

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich hier sehe, sofern man überhaupt noch wert auf einen BV dann legt, es von außen anzustoßen.
Dazu müssen die LV's dann strikt und professionell zusammenarbeiten...sehe ich aber irgendwie etwas schwarz, das dies jemals gelingen würde.
Bei 16 in vielerlei Hinsicht unterschiedlichen Gesetzgebungen stößt man unweigerlich auf Hürden, wo eine Seite nur schwer bis gar nicht nachgeben wird.
Aber ohne Einigkeit brauch man auch keinen BV, von daher wirds sicherlich so enden, das jeder LV sein eigenes Ding dann macht.
Ob das für die kleinen Angler auf Dauer gesehen eher vorteilhaft oder nicht ist, wird die Zeit dann zeigen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor kein konkreten Vorschlag von Kolja, wie er den DAFV verbessern will (will er dann wohl nich?), sondern nur dass andere keine Ahnung haben und es selber machen sollen.
> 
> Fakt:
> DAFV hat in 4 Jahren nix zu Stande gebracht ausser Einschränkungen und Verbote.
> ...


Also Thomas, letztlich können das ja die Leser hier bewerten, ob ich Vorschläge gemacht habe. Ich denke, dass ich schon recht konkret geworden bin, wenn ich schreibe, dass wir mehr Kompetenz in der Führungsspitze brauchen und ich auch noch genau definiere in welchen konkreten Bereichen wir diese Kompetenz brauchen. Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich sogar den Weg aufgezeichnet, wie es von unten heraus aus der Basis laufen muss. Vergleichbares habe ich bei dir nicht gelesen. Da lese ich überwiegend beleidigendes und Allgemeinplätze. - Das soll aber jeder für sich bewerten. 

Nur glaubhaft bist du für mich bei deinen wenig konkreten Aussagen nicht. Da wird auch von Post zu Post von dir immer Klarer. Du zeigst mit dem Finger auf die, die was tun, tust aber selber nichts. Du wiegelst bestenfalls Angler auf ohne ihnen eine wirkliche Alternative aufzuzeigen. Du verweist bestenfalls auf Utopien, fern ab vom politischen Tagesgeschäft. Behauptest, dass diejenigen, die an der Politischen Front stehen kein Rückrat haben. Ich sage dir: Fehlendes Rückrat haben die, die nur rumgrandeln und nicht dafür tun, das es besser wird. Diejenigen scheuen nämlich die Arbeit und den Schweiß, den es bedeutet im demokratischen Tagesgeschäft Lobbyarbeit zu machen. 

*So unzureichend die Arbeit von Frau Happach-Kasan auch ist, stellt sie sich doch in den Wind, während du nur bläst. *


----------



## PAFischer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Da selbst der Verband der Berufsfischer mehr für Angler getan hat als der eigene Verband, hätte man hier sehr wohl eine Alternative für die Übergangszeit.

Drehen wir das ganze doch.

Welche Ziele verfolgt der DAFV hinsichtlich weiterer drohender Verbote? 
Wie steht der DAFV zu Catch and Decide und wie möchte er das durchsetzen?
Wie steht der DAFV zum Thema Küchenfenster statt Schonmaß?


Wie stellt sich der DAFV in Zukunft auf? Möchte man weiterhin ein drittklassiger Naturschutzverband sein, oder endlich eine Interessensvertretung der Angler?

Warum scheut der DAFV ständig eine Konfrontation und geht lieber halbgare Kompromisse ein, falls überhaupt das erreicht wird?

Der Weg sollte nicht sein überall einzuknicken, sondern bis zum letzten zu kämpfen. Wenn nötig geht man den Klageweg bis zum Ende. Wofür verpulvert Ihr sonst das Geld der Angler.

Interessensvertretung bedeutet eben wohl, jedes verfügbare Mittel zu nutzen um an das gewünschte Ziel zu kommen.

Falls der DAFV sich tatsächlich in diese Richtung bewegen will, warum hat man das in all den Jahren zuvor nicht geschafft?

Welche Ausrede habt Ihr, für all die Verbote die trotz DAFV eingetreten sind?

Warum arbeitet man den eigenen Landesverbänden zuwider?

Und!!

Nenne mir einen einzigen Erfolg des Bundesverbandes in den letzten 50 Jahren, der zum Vorteil der Angler gereicht hat, der auf Bundes- oder Europaebene diskutiert wurde und den ein pfiffiger Landesverband nicht genauso gut oder sogar besser hinbekommen hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Nenne mir einen einzigen Erfolg des Bundesverbandes in den letzten 50 Jahren, der zum Vorteil der Angler gereicht hat, der auf Bundes- oder Europaebene diskutiert wurde und den ein pfiffiger Landesverband nicht genauso gut oder sogar besser hinbekommen hätte.


Siehst doch dass ausser Nebelwerfen nix kommt von Verbandlern, nur, "wir brauchen halt den DAFV"....

Fakt ist, wenn das Erfolg haben soll, benötigt es im Bund und in Europa im Gegensatz zu heute kompetente, zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln.

*Definition Angeln*
Angeln ist zunächst nur der Versuch - als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung - mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.

*Zielsetzung, Grundsatzpositionen, Subsidiarität*
_Das Ziel einer "Vertretung für Angler und das Angeln" ist die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung des Angelns, im Rahmen möglichst wenig restriktiver Gesetze und nach dem Prinzip der Subsidiarität.

Als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte, sowie rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen zur sinnvollen Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur, mit der Möglichkeit Fische zu entnehmen. _

Dazu soll vor allem die Beseitigung aller dem entgegenstehender Hindernisse, sowie das Einbringen im Sinne dieser Zielsetzung gegenüber bei allen politischen Organen, Verbänden und Organisationen helfen.

Als Werkzeug dient vor allem zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, um Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik die Vorteile des Angelns als solches näher zu bringen.

_*Jede Art von Angelverbot* oder einer weiteren Einschränkung von Anglern und dem Angeln über jetzt bestehende Regelungen hinaus, ob von EU, Bund, Verbänden oder Bewirtschaftergruppen (Genossenschaften, Hegegemeinschaften) etc. wird hinterfragt, auf reale Wirkung, negative Folgen etc. abgeklopft und nur zugelassen, wenn der Verbietende das zeitlich befristet, ein klare Zielsetzung damit verknüpft und diese auf seine Kosten in einem unabhängigen Monitoringprozeß begleiten lässt._ 
Wenn nicht relevante Verbesserungen der angemeldeten Ziele erreicht werden, wird die Maßnahme/Verbot spätestens nach erreichen der zeitlichen Begrenzung (max. 3 Jahre) ersatzlos gestrichen.

"Gesinnungs"vorschriften (Du darfst nur angeln zur Verwertung, sinnvoller Grund etc. ) werden abgelehnt. 
_Angeln an sich ist auf Grund seiner Vorteile in kultureller, ökologischer, ökonomischer und sozialer Hinsicht per se sinnvoll, wertvoll und zu fördern._

Nur der Angler kann letzten Endes selbst entscheiden, welchen Fisch er im Rahmen geltender Bestimmungen töten will, um ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten, oder welcher lebensfähig genug ist, um ihn zurück zu setzen. Vorschriften und Gesetze zur Entnahme aller nicht geschonten Fische sind zu bekämpfen und zu ersetzen zu durch fischbestandsschonendere Regelungen.

Bei Natur-, Arten-, Biotopschutz stärker europäische und internationale Sichtweise beachten und einbringen.
Verhindern bzw. abschaffen deutscher Sonderwege, MAXIMAL EU-Vorgaben so umsetzen, wie von der EU vorgeschrieben.
Wo möglich, auch legale Ausweich- und Umgehungsmöglichkeiten schaffen.


*Naturschutz*
_Angeln ist nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3, zu fördern._

Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden. 
Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren. 
Nachdrücklicher Einsatz für Angelanlagen und rein anglerisch bewirtschaftete Gewässer (Paylakes etc.)  ist damit Voraussetzung. 
Kooperation mit Naturschutzverbänden, um im Sinne des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes (§ 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3) gemeinsame Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen, sofern Naturschutzverbände zugeben (ob richtige oder die der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei),  dass Angeln per se nicht naturschutzschädlich ist, sondern nur nicht gesteuerte Entnahme.

*Tierschutz*
Öffentliches Entgegentreten, wenn Tierrechtler/-schützer falsche Propaganda über Angler verbreiten.

Ziel, wie im englischen Tierschutzgesetz:
Traditionelle und kulturgeschichtliche Naturnutzung wie Jagd und Angeln ist wegen der impliziten Ethik („Waidgerechtigkeit“, gute fachliche Praxis) sowie der vielfältigen Vorteile für Gesellschaft und Natur nicht vom Tierschutzgesetz betroffen, um Rechtsirrtümer zu vermeiden.
_Vorrang von Natur- Biotop- und Artenschutz (nach BNatSchG § 1 (1), Satz 2 und 3) vor individuellem Tierschutz (vergleiche Schweiz) mit individueller Entscheidungsmöglichkeit der Angler_


*Kooperationen und Dialog*
Wo möglich und sinnvoll und BEI AKZEPTIEREN DER GRUNDLINIEN HIER der jeweiligen Kooperationspartner ist die Kooperation mit Verbänden der Angler, mit Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, mit Verbänden des anglerfreundlichen Naturschutzes sowie mit allen Organisationen, welche die vielen Vorteile des Angelns an sich sehen (kulturell, ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial) und unterstützen wollen, anzustreben und zu fördern.

Wissenschaft, sofern sie nachweisen kann, Zahlen und Fakten seriös zu erheben und nicht im Kern anglerfeindlich zu sein oder von Anglerfeinden finanziert zu werden, kann ein Dialogpartner sein.

Auch mit (wenigstens in Teilen noch) ernstzunehmenden, angelkritischen Gruppierungen ist der Dialog zu suchen, Standpunkte abzugleichen, Gemeinsamkeiten fest zu stellen, Unvereinbares aufzuzeigen. 

Sektiererische Gruppen wie Tierrechtler etc, gehören explizit NICHT zu Dialogpartnern.

Wichtigst ist der Dialog mit Medien, Gesellschaft und Politk

*Widerstand und Bekämpfung von Einschränkungen und Verboten*
Sowohl fachlich in Zusammenarbeit mit geeigneten Landesverbänden der Angler oder der organisierten Angel- und Sportfischer wie auch als Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, indem über Angler- und Bürgerfeindlichkeit entsprechender Organisationen, Ministerien und Behörden offensiv aufgeklärt wird.

Insbesondere dann, wenn es geht um:
Angel- und Betretungsverbote
Weitere Einschränkungen von Gesetzgeber, Behörde, Verbänden jeder Art
Tierrechts/schutzorganisationen

Zusätzlich, wenn möglich:
Pool an Anwälten, die sich in Straf- und Fischereirecht auskennen
"Rechtsschutzversicherung" für Angler bez. ungerechtfertigten Anzeigen wie von Tierrechssektierern, etc..

*Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*
_Herausstellen der positiven Aspekte von Anglern und Angeln (kulturell, ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial), das in strukturierter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an alle Medien tragen und in strukturierter Lobbyarbeit in Politik, Ministerien und Behörden._

Herausarbeiten von Widersprüchen in der Argumentation von Anglerfeinden, aufzeigen deren Fehler (vor allem, wenn es die gleichen sind, welche Anglern vorgeworfen werden), Stärkung der "Expertise und Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln" (Angler merken oft lange vor der Wissenschaft oder Schützern, wenn was am Wasser nicht stimmt).

Konkrete Pressearbeit mit regelmäßiger Information aller relevanten Medien. 
Einladungen relevanter Dialogpartner aus Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik zum praktischen Angeln (keine Wiederansiedlungs/Schützerprojekte etc.), praktisches Angeln, um denen begreiflich zu machen, wie toll Angeln ist. 
Pflege der politischen Landschaft in BRD wie in Europa mit ALLEN Parteien in Bezug auf  Angeln und Angler


Nicht zwangsweise notwendig, würde aber klares Zeichen setzen und wäre um Klassen besser als seltsame Messeauftritte des DAFV (bzw. seiner Vorgängerverbände) auf der Grünen Woche oder sonstwo:
*Tag des Anglers*
Es ist jährlich eine Veranstaltung auszurichten (evtl. auch im Rahmen einer Messe), bei dem der Angler des Jahres gekürt wird (für Leistungen, die das praktische Angeln fördern und unterstützen, NICHT für irgendwelche Naturschutzleistungen), der Angelverein des Jahres, der "Anglerfreundliche Politiker des Jahres" sowie einen Preis für Medien oder Organisationen, die sich in besonderer Weise ums Angeln verdient gemacht haben.


*Eine Organisation oder Firma, welche  diese Grundsätze beherzigt und als Handlungsmaxime nutzt, würde sowohl den Landesverbänden bei ihrer Arbeit helfen wie Vereine stützen.

Ebenso würde das den Weg öffnen, bisher nicht organisierte Angler zu gewinnen, um ein dem Angeln angemessenes, größeres Gewicht in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik zu finden.*


und jetzt vergleiche mit DAFV und seinen abnickenden Claqueren.......


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aber ohne Einigkeit brauch man auch keinen BV, von daher wird´s sicherlich so enden, das jeder LV sein eigenes Ding dann macht.
> Ob das für die kleinen Angler auf Dauer gesehen eher vorteilhaft oder nicht ist, wird die Zeit dann zeigen.


Ein sehr guter Punkt. Eine Auflösung des DAFV unter Gründung eines neuen Dachverbandes wäre nur dann sinnvoll, wenn durch diesen Akt genau diese Einigkeit herbeigeführt werden könnte. Da kommen wir an einen wichtigen Punkt. Wer für die Auflösung des DAFV ist, muss nämlich genau diesen Nachweis führen. Sonst bleibt entweder ein Vakuum, dass nicht besser als der DAFV ist oder es wird etwas neues gegründet, was vor den selben Problemen steht, wie der DAFV. An der Spitze des DAFV brauch wir eine Integrationsfigur die diesen harten Weg geht und die Verbände eint und damit nachholt, was bei der Fusion versäumt worden ist. Wenn man also von  Verbesserung beim DAFV spricht muss man auch von dieser Einheit unter den Verbänden sprechen. Die gilt es herzustellen und das wird nicht einfach. Dies wird aber auch die Nagelprobe sein, ob die Führung was taugt. Bislang hat sie dies nicht unter Beweis gestellt. Das Problem ändert sich aber nicht, wenn der DAFV weg ist. Auch dann wird man genau diese Integrationsfigur brauchen.


----------



## PAFischer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Klar, der DAFV tut dagegen nix, machen die LV's aber selber auch nicht, völlig egal ob noch drin oder schon draußen.
> Oder gabs seit einem Austritt eines LV mal irgendeine nennnenswerte erfolgreiche Gegenoffensive gegen PETA & Co. ?
> Mir ist nichts dergleichen bekannt.
> Stecken also auch nur den Kopf in den Sand.



Hier kann ich ganz klar die sächsischen Verbände loben


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> *Eine Organisation oder Firma, welche  diese Grundsätze beherzigt und als Handlungsmaxime nutzt, würde sowohl den Landesverbänden bei ihrer Arbeit helfen wie Vereine stützen.
> 
> Ebenso würde das den Weg öffnen, bisher nicht organisierte Angler zu gewinnen, um ein dem Angeln angemessenes, größeres Gewicht in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik zu finden.*
> ...



Du knüpfst da an, wo du aufgehört hast. Du kommst vom Generellen zum Allgemeinen. Das sind doch alles Sonntagssätze, die 99% der Angler so unterschreiben können. Das hilft 0,0 weiter. Werde konkret!

Wie soll die Organisation aussehen, die du haben willst. 

Wie willst du denn die LVs dazu bewegen, Geld in die neue Struktur zu pumpen, wenn noch nicht einmal klar ist, wie die aussehen soll. 

Welchen Einfluss sollen denn die LVs als Geldgeber auf dieses "Neue" haben?

Ist dieses "Neue" demokratisch legitimiert oder soll es eine autokratische Diktatur sein?

Wenn es demokratisch sein soll: Wie willst du eine Mehrheit dafü bekommen?

Wenn es autokratisch werden soll: Warum soll man diesem "autokratischen Etwas Geld geben, wenn man jeden Einfluss darauf verliert?

Wie viel Geld benötigt denn dieses "Neue" und für was soll dieses Geld konkret ausgegeben werden?

Wer sollen die Köpfe diese "Neuen" sein?

Das sind Fragen der Praxis, mit denen du dich augenscheinlich nicht beschäftigst! Gib doch endlich mal Butter bei die Fisch.

Der allgemeine Kram bringt die Angler nicht weiter. Die Angler brauchen klare konkrete Ansätze. Es hapert doch gerade an an der konkreten Umsetzung und nicht an Schönwetter-reden.


----------



## hanzz (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... Für mich besteht kein Zweifel daran, dass Angeln auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht nicht gegen das TSchG verstößt. Das Gleiche gilt für den korrekten Einsatz des Setzkeschers.



Dann kämpfe dafür.
LV NRW
Verbot Rünthe, Verbot Setzkescher an Kanälen.
Einfach abgenickt.
So n Kopfnicken ist ja auch ne Bewegung, ne.
Könnt gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen muss.

Sorry fürs proletenhafte Off Topic.
Aber da platzt einem der Kragen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Da selbst der Verband der Berufsfischer mehr für Angler getan hat als der eigene Verband, hätte man hier sehr wohl eine Alternative für die Übergangszeit.
> 
> Drehen wir das ganze doch.
> 
> ...



Alles richtig, aber diese Fragen stellen sich doch völlig unabhängig vom DAFV. Auch eine - wie auch immer gearteter Alternativ- Verein/Verband/GmbH oder hast du nicht gesehen - muss doch die selben Fragen beantworten. Denk doch nicht, das Problem sei mit der Auflösung des DAFV vom Tisch. 

Wie anders, als politisch demokratisch willst du die Veränderung herbeiführen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Es geht ja nicht um loben.
Klar, einige LV's sind auf nem Weg, wo sich evtl. abzeichnet, das sie eher in Richtung ihrer Mitglieder handeln.

Die Frage bleibt aber weiterhin..würden sich mehrere LV's wirklich zu einem anders, für ihre Interessen neuen BV zusammenschließen können?
Bzw. wer aus den jetzigen LV's (egal ob draußen oder noch drin) sollte da das Zepter schwingen, daß das letztlich auch fruchtet?

Da seh ich eher das Problem, das der wirkliche Wunsch etwas neues zu schaffen, überhaupt nicht praktisch vorhanden ist.
Ansonsten hätte man hier und da schonmal Anzeichen dergleichen gesehen.
Das der DAFV sein eigenes Grab schaufelt ist ja unbestritten, und wenn die nich schleunigst ne 180 Grad-Kehrtwende hinlegen, wird das sicherlich auch schneller kommen wie denen lieb ist.

Nur was passiert dann danach?
Das ist für mich die essenzielle Frage schlechthin, nicht ob DAFV bleibt oder aufgelöst wird.
Denn damit enden die Probleme und Sorgen der Angler ja nicht.


----------



## PAFischer (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nur was passiert dann danach?
> Das ist für mich die essenzielle Frage schlechthin, nicht ob DAFV bleibt oder aufgelöst wird.
> Denn damit enden die Probleme und Sorgen der Angler ja nicht.



Nun, sie werden aber auch nicht größer und das ist für einen Bundesverband, der Unmengen an Anglerkohle kostet doch wohl echt traurig.

@Kolja Kreder

Es werden aber plötzlich wieder Ressourcen frei, die ich lieber den kleinen Verbänden zuspiele, die tatsächlich etwas tun.
Außerdem wird man dann endlich die faulen Köpfe los, die sonst bis zur Mumifizierung an Ihren Stühlen kleben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Klar gehts auch um versenkte Gelder, die man dann anders einsetzen könnte.
Könnte.....aktuell ist noch gar nicht absehbar ob dies dann auch real passiert und den Anglern letztlich auch zugute kommt.

Wie gesagt, wegenmeiner kann der DAFV weg, ich als kl. Angler hab nix von.
Nur ob es danach für uns Angler und des angelns wegen positiver wird....ich hab da noch so meine Zweifel.
Kleinere regionale Ansätze sind ja mal zu sehen, aber ob sich da was überregionales bilden könnte (zb Sachsenachse) wird wohl schwierig werden.
Denn dazu müßten die entscheidenen klaren Punkte, auch genauso klar auf den Tisch und gleichermaßen behandelt und vertreten werden, was letztlich ein gewisses Maß an Einigkeit vorraussetzt.
Das muß erstmal in den Köpfen der einzelnen LV's dann rein, wird sicherlich nicht in kurzer Zeit passieren, wenns vorher nen halbes Jahrhundert rumdümpelte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Trifft aber nun einmal den Nagel auf den Kopf. Jeder ausgetretene Versand trägt eben entscheidend dazu bei, dass sich in der Führung des DAFV nichts ändert. Beleidigt sein und weglaufen ist in einer Demokratie kein guter, und darüberhinaus ein sehr gefährlicher, Ratgeber.



Wer sagt dir eigentlich,das die Leute mit Reformideen alle freiwillig gegangen sind?

Je nach Hörigkeit des Vereins gegenüber Abnicker LV ,kannste dich bei neuen Ideen da ab und an schon mal sehr unbeliebt machen..mit dementspr.unschönen Folgen.

Auch innerhalb diverser LV ,kann Kritik am Murks schon mal erzieherische Maßnahmen nach sich ziehen..und plötzlich bekommt der Kritikerverband an den Verbandsgewässern nur noch eingeschränkt Zugang..welch Zufall
aber auch.




Double2004 schrieb:


> Würde es Leute mit einem plausiblen und überzeugenden Konzept geben, gäbe es auf demokratischem Wege alle Möglichkeiten, diese auch in die Führungsetagen zu wählen.



Best.Strömungen innerhalb DAFV BV und den ihn noch unterstützenden LV haben überhaupt kein Interesse an positiven Veränderungen für Angler.

Du wirst eher Papst als das du da was auf dem Hierarchieweg  änderst.

Nicht umsonst versuchen die ihre Leistungsbilanzen beim Webauftritt oder JHV auf schön zu frisieren..


----------



## Double2004 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir eigentlich,das die Leute mit Reformideen alle freiwillig gegangen sind?



Das interessiert doch auch überhaupt nicht! 

Fakt ist: Die Präsidentin ist wiedergewählt worden. Ob mangels Alternativen oder wegen ihrer "hervorragenden" Arbeit muss jeder selbst beurteilen...

Fakt ist aber auch weiterhin: Mit jedem Austritt "kritischer" LV wird es für die Präsidentin einfacher "ihren Weg" fortzusetzen. Ergo ist der Anteil der "Abnicker" an der Wiederwahl sicherlich nicht größer als der Anteil der "Ausgetretenen". 

Wenn die breite Masse das Bedürfnis nach Veränderung in DAFV hätte und es ein "anglerfreundliches" Konzept gäbe, würde es dieses auch bis an die DAFV-Spitze schaffen. Das Problem ist nur: ...hätte...gäbe...würde! Fazit: Die breite Masse hat kein Bedürfnis nach Veränderung. Der Anteil, der nach Veränderung in welcher Form auch immer schreit, kriegt den Allerwertesten nicht hoch genug bzw. bietet keine tragfähigen Alternativen an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



hanzz schrieb:


> So n Kopfnicken ist ja auch ne Bewegung, ne.
> Könnt gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen muss.
> 
> Sorry fürs proletenhafte Off Topic.
> Aber da platzt einem der Kragen.


Du musst einfach begreifend, dass es den Verbandlern und DAFV-Claqueuren nicht um Angeln und Angler geht, sondern nur darum,  eine sinnleere, anglerfeindliche Struktur zu erhalten.

Hast ja gesehen, nicht ein angelpolitischer Vorschlag und nur schönreden/Nebelkerzen werfen.

Muss man zwar nicht gut heissen, aber akzeptieren, dass diese Leute und ihre heilige Kuh DAFV eben weiter gegen Angeln und Angler arbeiten werden und sie das ganz toll finden - konkrete angelpolitische Änderungsvorschläge zur Verbesserung des DAFV  hast Du ja auch wohl noch keine gesehen, oder?


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist aber auch weiterhin: Mit jedem Austritt "kritischer" LV wird es für die Präsidentin einfacher "ihren Weg" fortzusetzen...



die täterä hats vorgestorben :m


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst einfach begreifend, dass es den Verbandlern und DAFV-Claqueuren nicht um Angeln und Angler geht, sondern nur darum,  eine sinnleere, anglerfeindliche Struktur zu erhalten.


 Das stimmt nicht. Nichts davon kannst du belegen. Es ist einfach in den Nebel gebrüllt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> konkrete angelpolitische Änderungsvorschläge zur Verbesserung des DAFV  hast Du ja auch wohl noch keine gesehen, oder?



Von der kritischen (was ja durchaus berechtigt ist) Gegenseite kam aber auch bisher nur heiße Luft.
Da kann man ja "vereinzelte Rosinen im 5kg Hefeteig" gern schönreden und loben, wirklich konkretes sieht man im Gesamtpaket bis jetzt jedenfalls nicht.

Mit einem Austritt allein ist den Anglern in den einzelnen Ortsverbänden und deren LV's noch lange nicht geholfen.
Konkrete Ziele, die den Anglern und dem Angeln ansich wirklich zugute kommen, sind äußerst rar.

Machen die irgendwas ganz konkret und zielgerichtet besser und damit positiver für Angler und das Angeln wie der BV?
Und damit meine ich die Umsetzung, nicht die "theoretische" Zielstellung auf dem Papier!!...Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig. 
Thema gesparte ehemalige Finanzabgabe an den BV mal ganz komplett außen vor (weil das hier immer wieder als erstes genannt wird^^)

Schau dir die Liste der Einschränkungen und Verbote in den BL an, die nach und nach kamen.
Das haben auch die LV abgenickt, die mittlerweile ausgetreten sind oder es noch vorhaben.
Und nun frag ich dich, wer in erster Linie etwas für Angler und das Angeln tun kann...der LV oder der BV?

Wenn der Käse stinkt, nützt es nix nur die Haube abzunehmen...der Käse muß weg!!


----------



## Wegberger (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Kolja,

dann liste doch mal die Erungenschaften für Angler gegen Restriktionen des Angels des DAFV und VDSF der letzten 30 Jahren auf ?


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Fazit: Die breite Masse hat kein Bedürfnis nach Veränderung. Der Anteil, der nach Veränderung in welcher Form auch immer schreit, kriegt den Allerwertesten nicht hoch genug bzw. bietet keine tragfähigen Alternativen an.


Du hast keine Ahnung von den innerverbandlichen ... ich nenn es mal "Stimmungen".

Die Zahl derer, die tatsächlich loyal zu der Präsidentin stehen & zufrieden mit der Arbeit des DAFV sind, ist absolut überschaubar.
Als begeisterte Zustimmung darf man dieses Wahlergebnis nun wirklich nicht verstehen.

Umso schlimmer ist es, dass gerade diese "den Allerwertesten nicht hoch kriegen" und nach Alternativen nicht mal schauen.
Die Kritik Schneiderlöchleins wird von den allermeisten LVs geteilt und trotzdem machen sowohl Schneiderlöchlein als auch diese LVs genauso weiter wie bisher.
Mit normalen Menschenverstand ist das kaum noch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> dann liste doch mal die Erungenschaften für Angler gegen Restriktionen des Angels des DAFV und VDSF der letzten 30 Jahren auf ?


DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mit normalen Menschenverstand ist das kaum noch nachvollziehbar.


Es gibt ja schon die auch in meinen Augen nicht unberechtigte Frage, ob man als so sein muss, um Verbandler zu werden, oder ob man als Verbandler halt so wird - "normaler Mensch" ist da so weit weg wie gesunder Menschenverstand..

Solltest Du doch am besten wissen durch Deine Tätigkeiten/Enttäuschungen in Verein und Verband, was sich da so rumtreibt   ;-))


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

mal ne frage: wie ist denn eigentlich die kommunikation(sbereitschaft) zwischen den ausgetretenen LVs?

wer, wenn nicht die, könnte die basis legen für eine absolut notwendige angler-lobby, sprich bundesverband.

und einzelmitgliedschaft muss möglich sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Jose schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie ist denn eigentlich die kommunikation(sbereitschaft) zwischen den ausgetretenen LVs?
> 
> wer, wenn nicht die, könnte die basis legen für eine absolut notwendige angler-lobby, sprich bundesverband.
> 
> und einzelmitgliedschaft muss möglich sein.



Genau DAS ist was ich hinterfrage bzw. "noch" in Frage stelle.


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist was ich hinterfrage bzw. "noch" in Frage stelle.



versteh ich jetzt gar nicht: für ne anglerlobby brauchts eben angler - und die finden sich in den LVs, für nen neuen BV hätten die ausgetretenen schon reichlich angler zu vetreten


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Jose schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie ist denn eigentlich die kommunikation(sbereitschaft) zwischen den ausgetretenen LVs?
> 
> wer, wenn nicht die, könnte die basis legen für eine absolut notwendige angler-lobby, sprich bundesverband.
> 
> und einzelmitgliedschaft muss möglich sein.


Jetzt fängst auch Du noch mit OT an - hier gehts ja drum, ob/wie man den DAFV besser machen kann, da warten wir weiter auf Konkretes von den Claqueuren ;-)))..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Jose schrieb:


> versteh ich jetzt gar nicht: für ne anglerlobby brauchts eben angler - und die finden sich in den LVs, für nen neuen BV hätten die ausgetretenen schon reichlich angler zu vetreten



Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. 
Der gemeine Angler will einfach nur seinem Hobby nachgehen, aber keine Verbandsarbeit leisten.
Ein Faktum, der seit Bestehen der Verbände existent und nicht zu leugnen ist.
Ist alles schöne Theorie, an der realen Praxis aber nunmal vorbei.
Von daher haben die wenigen Leute in den Obrigkeiten dafür zu sorgen, sowohl ihre Schafe zu hüten wie auch dessen Interessen zu vertreten.
Ob sie dies bisher getan haben, aktuell tun oder tun werden, kann sich jeder einzelne Angler vor Ort selbst beantworten, ob er mit der Arbeit seines LV rundum zufrieden ist.
Lokal mag das durchaus mal eher positiv aussehen, im Gesamtpaket für alle Angler unseres Landes wird das tendenziell eher sehr negativ gewertet werden.
BV oben drauf oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle...denn der ist letztlich nur ne "Sahnehaube" die noch mitbezahlt wird.

Auch ohne Sahne oben drauf schmeckt der Kuchen aktuell etwas fad.


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst auch Du noch mit OT an - hier gehts ja drum, ob/wie man den DAFV besser machen kann, da warten wir weiter auf Konkretes von den Claqueuren ;-)))..



'tschuldigung, war so ne frage, die wohl kein eigenes thema füllt.

ansonsten: ja, da warten wir vergeblich


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Jose
Hallo miteinander




Jose schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie ist denn eigentlich die kommunikation(sbereitschaft) zwischen den ausgetretenen LVs?
> 
> wer, wenn nicht die, könnte die basis legen für eine absolut notwendige angler-lobby, sprich bundesverband.
> 
> und einzelmitgliedschaft muss möglich sein.



nach meiner Beobachtung ist das Verhalten des LFV Bayern gegenüber den anderen ausgetretenen LV´s , aber auch gegenüber den im Bundesverband Verbliebenen und den DAFV selbst freundschaftlich-kollegial. Man spricht miteinander, besucht sich gelegentlich und kooperiert wenn es sich anbietet. 

Das bedeutet einerseits nicht, dass man demnächst wieder in den DAFV eintritt, noch dass man ihn bekämpft und auch nicht dass man eine Alternativorganisation aufbaut. Einfach nur ein gesittetes miteinander/nebeneinander.

Zur Lobbyarbeit: Da herrscht hier im Forum eine völlig wirre Vorstellung. Selbst wenn keiner der Anglerverbände Lobbyarbeit aktiv betreiben würde, würden die Entscheidungsträger von sich aus an die Anglerverbände herantreten (und sie tun es praktisch jeden Tag) und ihre Positionen eruieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zur Lobbyarbeit: Da herrscht hier im Forum eine völlig wirre Vorstellung. Selbst wenn keiner der Anglerverbände Lobbyarbeit aktiv betreiben würde, würden die Entscheidungsträger von sich aus an die Anglerverbände herantreten (und sie tun es praktisch jeden Tag) und ihre Positionen eruieren.


Das gilt mit Sicherheit NICHT für den Bund.

Darüber hinaus ist Lobbyarbeit bedeutend mehr als nur in aktuellen Entscheidungsprozessen als Verband seine Meinung abgeben zu dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zur Lobbyarbeit: Da herrscht hier im Forum eine völlig wirre Vorstellung. Selbst wenn keiner der Anglerverbände Lobbyarbeit aktiv betreiben würde, würden die Entscheidungsträger von sich aus an die Anglerverbände herantreten (und sie tun es praktisch jeden Tag) und ihre Positionen eruieren.



Deswegen haben sich schon Bundestagsabgeordnete öffentlich beschwert, dass vom DAFV niemand sie informiert und im Bundestag erscheint - ja ne, is klar ;-))

Zweite Hälfte, mit Fraktionsvize  Jan Korte:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]

Oder wie LFV-BW Präsi von Eyb als CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter noch nicht mal sein Maul aufkriegt, als im Landtag über Nachtangelverbot diskutiert wird...

Oder wie jetzt gerade aktuell in NWR, wo der Fischereivergand inkl. ALLER seiner Vasallenverbände beschlossen hatte, NICHT auf die Politik zu zu gehen und Forderungen zu stellen, obwohl gerade eine anglerfeindliche Rot-Grüne Regierung mit Remmel abgewählt wurde - mit der Begründung, die könnten ja evtl. die Hege ausm Fischereigesetz streichen (Plan Remmel, um noch leichter Gewässer an die NABUisten schustern zu können, NICHT Plan schwarz/gelb!!) - die haben noch nicht mal gemerkt,  dass es in Bezug auf Anglerfreundlichkeit kaum eine bessere Koalition in NRW geben wird als schwarz-gelb. Vielleicht warten sie lieber auf Remmels Rückkehr, bis sie tätig werden??

Oder im Saarland, wo der Saarverband mehr Tierschutz und C+R-Verbot ins Fischereigesetz schreiben lässt, weil sie als KöR an der Leine von Regierung und Behörde hängen, oder in SH, wo sie nen Ex-Ministerpräsi (Carstensen) wegen der Schirmherrschaft bei einer Brandungsjugend-WM angehen, in Thrüingen, wo sie nicht begreifen, wie sie bei der Komoranreduzierung von der GRÜNEN Ministerin verarscht wurden, in MeckPomm, wo am Ende das Schleppverbot mitgetragen wurde und bescheuerte rechtlich nicht haltbare Vorschläge bez. Baglimit kommen, etc. pp.........

Und da kommt die Politik in all den Fällen eben KEINESFALLS auf die Verbände zu und fragt, was die wollen. 

Die sind am sortieren was andere einbringen wie NABU, BUND und Konsorten - und wenn sich Sport- und Angelfischerverbände nicht melden, kommen sie halt nicht vor, sondern nur NABU, BUND und Konsorten..

Ich rede über mein Netzwerk für Recherchen fast täglich mit Politikern aller Parteien im Bund wie in vielen Ländern.
Was man da zu den Verbänden zu hören bekommt, ist von wenig schmeichelhaft bis nur noch erschreckend.....

Der DAFV war z. B. noch nicht mal in der Lage, beim blauen Band Aller (Bundeswasserstarße, Bundesgesetzgebung, DAFV-Angelegenheit) dem NABU AUF KONKRETE NACHFRAGE nen Gesprächspartner zu nennen, so dass die in ihrer Verzweiflung auf den AVN zugegangen sind.


Sorry, manche glauben auch, dass Zitronenfalter von alleine Zitronen falten..
;-))))

Und BMUB-Flasbarth hat natürlich gerne Frau Dr. gefragt, nachdem die ja Verboten auf verringerter Fläche zuerst zustimmte - nur, was nützen solche Nachfragen bei Anglerfeinden wie beim DAFV????

Hat ja aber REIN GAR NIX mit Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln zu tun.......

*DAFV, das ist Arbeit GEGEN Angler und Angeln!*
*D* ie 
*A* ngler
*F* ürchterlich
*V* erarscht......



*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Okay Leute,

 ich habe also keine Ahnung von Lobbyarbeit. Klar, hatte auch nur ein paar Jahre beruflich damit zu tun. Da wird Eure Erfahrung sicher eine viel größere  sein.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ich hab damit jetzt fast 20 Jahre beruflich zu tun - und??

Selbst der einfachst strukturierte Angler sieht die Ergebnisse der "Lobbyarbeit" der Sport- und Angelfischerverbände:
Immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen....

Da solltest Du Dich mit Deiner "Erfahrung" vielleicht als Verbandsfreund dann mehr einbringen bei DAFV und Konsorten, dass das da endlich besser wird.......



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
> ...


----------



## rippi (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hat schon jemand gesagt, dass der DAFV super ist und keine Verbesserungen benötigt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Punkt. Eine Auflösung des DAFV unter Gründung eines neuen Dachverbandes wäre nur dann sinnvoll, wenn durch diesen Akt genau diese Einigkeit herbeigeführt werden könnte. Da kommen wir an einen wichtigen Punkt. Wer für die Auflösung des DAFV ist, muss nämlich genau diesen Nachweis führen. Sonst bleibt entweder ein Vakuum, dass nicht besser als der DAFV ist oder es wird etwas neues gegründet, was vor den selben Problemen steht, wie der DAFV. An der Spitze des DAFV brauch wir eine Integrationsfigur die diesen harten Weg geht und die Verbände eint und damit nachholt, was bei der Fusion versäumt worden ist. Wenn man also von  Verbesserung beim DAFV spricht muss man auch von dieser Einheit unter den Verbänden sprechen. Die gilt es herzustellen und das wird nicht einfach. Dies wird aber auch die Nagelprobe sein, ob die Führung was taugt. Bislang hat sie dies nicht unter Beweis gestellt. Das Problem ändert sich aber nicht, wenn der DAFV weg ist. Auch dann wird man genau diese Integrationsfigur brauchen.



Was Du hier machst, ist Quark breittreten, nix anderes. Du wiederholst Dich in ellenlangen Ausschweifungen ohne auch nur das geringste auszusagen. Und im Grunde sind es genau Leute mit Deiner Geisteshaltung, die etwas Neues verhindern. Immer schön am alten Verbandsröckchen festhalten und von Veränderungen von innen fabulieren. Und wenns ernst wird, einfach ignorieren oder aussitzen.

Nochmal:

*Nenne mir einen einzigen Erfolg des Bundesverbandes in den letzten 50  Jahren, der zum Vorteil der Angler gereicht hat, der auf Bundes- oder  Europaebene diskutiert wurde und den ein pfiffiger Landesverband nicht  genauso gut oder sogar besser hinbekommen hätte.*

Kannste nämlich nicht.

Und auf einen ebenso einfachen wie erfolgversprechenden Alternativvorschlag gehst Du auch nicht ein. Hast halt keine Gegenargumente. Aber ich werde Dich von Zeit zu Zeit erinnern, Aussitzen gibts hier nicht.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man den Verband mit einem Geschwür oder Parasiten vergleichen. Wie schon geschrieben, im übertragenen Sinn. Sie leben von ihrem Wirt ohne dass dieser einen Ausgleich bekommt.
> 
> Genau das hat der VDSF gemacht und genau so macht der DAFV weiter.
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Werter Kolja,
> 
> ich habe mich seit einiger Zeit ja sehr zurückgenommen, was meine Beiträge hier betrifft. Nicht, weil ich mit der hier herrschenden Anti-DAFV Stimmung nicht einverstanden wäre, sondern weil ich mich einfach nicht mehr in vielen sinnlosen Versuchen verschleißen möchte aufzuzeigen, wie überflüssig ein Verband wie der DAFV ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab damit jetzt fast 20 Jahre beruflich zu tun - und??
> 
> Selbst der einfachst strukturierte Angler sieht die Ergebnisse der "Lobbyarbeit" der Sport- und Angelfischerverbände:
> Immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen....
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die Verbände eine gute Lobbyarbeit machen, sondern dass hier im Forum eine wirre Vorstellung besteht was Lobbyarbeit ist und bedeutet.

Und wenn ihr ganz lieb und brav zu mir seid, dann erläutere ich euch warum Lobbyarbeit etwas ist, das man zusammen mit den Entscheidungsträgern entwickelt. Davon zu unterscheiden ist, wenn man mit (politischen?) Druck etwas gegen die Entscheidungsträger durchbringen will. Und noch mal was anderes ist es wenn man Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht.

Und warum in diesem Geschäft die Ministerien wichtiger sind als die Abgeordneten ... und ... und .und ...

Aber phantasiert weiter was Lobbyarbeit ist, was die neuen Traumanglerverbände mit ihren unglaublich qualifizierten Superlobbyisten alles auf die Beine stellen werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



> Und wenn ihr ganz lieb und brav zu mir seid, dann erläutere ich euch warum Lobbyarbeit etwas ist, das man zusammen mit den Entscheidungsträgern entwickelt.


"Erfolgreiche" Appeasementpolitik von DAFV und  Konsorten mit immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler, während NABU/BUND und Freunde erfolgreich klagen statt kuscheln..

Wer war da nochmal erfolgreicher???


Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und warum in diesem Geschäft die Ministerien wichtiger sind als die Abgeordneten ... und ... und .und ...


und wenn ich aus Ministerien die Mails zugespielt bekomme, die auch  Verbände kriegen, weil die Verbände unfähig sind und nix mitbekommen (erst nach unserer Veröffentlichung, weil sie Anhänge nicht durchschauen oder nicht verstehen), kann einem das zu denken geben - muss es aber natürlich nicht........
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
:g:g:g:g:g:g






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ... warum Lobbyarbeit etwas ist, das man zusammen mit den Entscheidungsträgern entwickelt. Davon zu unterscheiden ist, wenn man mit (politischen?) Druck etwas gegen die Entscheidungsträger durchbringen will. Und noch mal was anderes ist es wenn man Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht.


Nein!
Das ALLES ZUSAMMEN (und noch etwas mehr) ist Interessenvertretung/Lobbyismus.

Nicht nur der Teilbereich im 1. Satz beschrieben.
Denn z.B. hat ÖA ja das Ziel Meinung zugunsten der eigenen Sache zu beeinflussen (und das meine ich jetzt nicht negativ).

Eine solche Definition inkl. der Wortgeschichte findet man bereits bei Wiki.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobbyismus


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Nenne mir einen einzigen Erfolg des Bundesverbandes in den letzten 50  Jahren, der zum Vorteil der Angler gereicht hat, der auf Bundes- oder  Europaebene diskutiert wurde und den ein pfiffiger Landesverband nicht  genauso gut oder sogar besser hinbekommen hätte.*



Wir sind in diesem Punkt gar nicht unterschiedlicher Meinung. Daher geht deine Kritik an meinen Beiträgen völlig ins leere. Du siehst in mir einen "Feind" der ich gar nicht bin. Das Problem ist schlicht ein anderes.

Das Problem ist die Frage, wie man bessere Arbeit für die Angler auf Bundesebene leistet. Diese Frage ist unabhängig von der Frage, mit welchem Verband man das letztlich macht. Jeder Verband oder sonstige Organisation wird vor den selben Problemen stehen.

Deine zitierter Vorschlag ist allgemeiner Kram, der für eine konkrete Umsetzung - und alleine auf die kommt es für die Angler an - völlig unbrauchbar ist. Es ist daher kein Vorschlag, wie man es besser macht. Es ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Idealvorstellungen, die dir nahezu jeder Angler unterschreiben wird. Damit löst du aber nicht die praktisches Probleme, die vorhanden sind. 

Die Angler brauchen nicht noch jemanden, der ihnen das Blaue vom Himmel verspricht. Die Angler brauchen zur Abwechslung mal Leute, die sich für sie den Arsch aufreißen und ganz konkrete Ergebnisse liefern. 

Das ich diese Hoffnung in der aktuellen Konstellation nicht habe, schrieb ich bereits. Daher verstehe ich deine Kritik nicht.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> dann liste doch mal die Erungenschaften für Angler gegen Restriktionen des Angels des DAFV und VDSF der letzten 30 Jahren auf ?


Liste doch mal die Errungenschaften auf, die ohne den BV zustande gekommen sind!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung von den innerverbandlichen ... ich nenn es mal "Stimmungen".
> 
> Die Zahl derer, die tatsächlich loyal zu der Präsidentin stehen & zufrieden mit der Arbeit des DAFV sind, ist absolut überschaubar.
> Als begeisterte Zustimmung darf man dieses Wahlergebnis nun wirklich nicht verstehen.
> ...


Schneiderlöchner konnte kein besseres Konzept vorlegen als H-K. Warum sollte man ihn wählen. Bei H-K wusste man wenigstens, was man nicht hat.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hi



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> während NABU/BUND und Freunde erfolgreich klagen statt kuscheln..
> 
> Wer war da nochmal erfolgreicher???



NABU und BUND etc. haben Weltkonzerne wie RWE und Eon nicht besiegt weil sie gegen sie geklagt haben sondern weil sie mit den Entscheidern ein Regelwerk entwickelt haben, das die Konzerne zur Strecke gebracht hat.

Soll aber nicht heißen, dass man nicht auch gegen die Entscheider arbeiten soll. Es gibt immer mehrere Möglichkeiten und man muss situationsabhängig reagieren.

Und ich finde es spannend diese theoretischen Betrachtungen an konkreten Situationen anzulegen, wie z.B. an dem Schutzgebiet in der Ostsee.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zur Lobbyarbeit: Da herrscht hier im Forum eine völlig wirre Vorstellung. Selbst wenn keiner der Anglerverbände Lobbyarbeit aktiv betreiben würde, würden die Entscheidungsträger von sich aus an die Anglerverbände herantreten (und sie tun es praktisch jeden Tag) und ihre Positionen eruieren.
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Was sie teilweise schon alleine deshalb müssen, weil es (teils) anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sind. Dies ist nämlich der Grund dafür, dass man nach der Anerkennung strebte. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> NABU und BUND etc. haben Weltkonzerne wie RWE und Eon nicht besiegt weil sie gegen sie geklagt haben sondern weil sie mit den Entscheidern ein Regelwerk entwickelt haben, das die Konzerne zur Strecke gebracht hat.


NABU etc klagen GNADENLOS gegen Ministerien, Behörden, Regierung und haben DAMIT Erfolg, während Frau Dr. unter Zustimmung jetzt aktuell auf Vebandsaussschuss sahte, sie wolle eigentlich  nicht klagen (AWZ) ..

Hatte sie früher auch nach Hörensagen (bzw. Quelle nicht nennbar):
Wir können als Naturschutzverband doch nicht gegen das BMUB klagen.........

NABU und Konsorten können komischerweise -auch immer wieder  erfolgreich........


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das gilt mit Sicherheit NICHT für den Bund.
> 
> Darüber hinaus ist Lobbyarbeit bedeutend mehr als nur in aktuellen Entscheidungsprozessen als Verband seine Meinung abgeben zu dürfen.


Richtig! da gehört PR-Arbeit genau so dazu, wie die Auseinandersetzung mit angelfeindlichen Organisationen, wie PETA und Rechtsbeistand für Angler, wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt usw. 

Leider sehe ich da ein vollständiges Versagen. Das entbindet aber nicht von der Frage, wie man es den besser machen kann. Vor allem entbindet es nicht von der Frage, wie man eine solche Verbesserung konkret herbeiführen kann. Mit der Auflösung des DAFV ist es ja nicht getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was Du hier machst, ist Quark breittreten, nix anderes. Du wiederholst Dich in ellenlangen Ausschweifungen ohne auch nur das geringste auszusagen. Und im Grunde sind es genau Leute mit Deiner Geisteshaltung, die etwas Neues verhindern. Immer schön am alten Verbandsröckchen festhalten und von Veränderungen von innen fabulieren. Und wenns ernst wird, einfach ignorieren oder aussitzen.


Sind wir uns wieder mal einig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Deine zitierter Vorschlag ist allgemeiner Kram, der für eine konkrete Umsetzung - und alleine auf die kommt es für die Angler an - völlig unbrauchbar ist. Es ist daher kein Vorschlag, wie man es besser macht. Es ist eine Aneinanderreihung von Idealvorstellungen, die dir nahezu jeder Angler unterschreiben wird. Damit löst du aber nicht die praktisches Probleme, die vorhanden sind.



Soso, allgemeiner Kram.

Wir halten fest:

Seit fast 50 Jahren hat weder der VDSF noch der DAFV irgendetwas bedeutsames auf die Beine gestellt. Darin besteht Einigkeit. Seit fast der gleichen Zeit wird von einer Veränderung von innen fantasiert. Das ist bisher auch nicht passiert. 
Jetzt frage ich Dich woher Du den Mut nimmst, steif und fest zu behaupten dass es nach fast 50 Jahren ohne einen auch nur ansatzweise wirkungsvollen Bundesverband, der zudem äußerst Veränderungsresistent ist, eine gleich oder ähnlich organisierte Alternative braucht?

Wir hatten in den letzten fast 50 Jahren keine auf Bundesebene organisierte Interessenvertretung, die diese Bezeichnung verdient hätte. Warum kann man den Kropf nicht abschneiden ohne einen neuen heran zu züchten?

Einige LV haben das verstanden. Allen voran die Niedersachsen. Dort wird in allen Punkten Interessenvertretung für die Angler geleistet, die ihresgleichen sucht. Aber auch andere LV werden langsam wach. 

Und nochmal 99% der Aufgaben, die ein Verband zu lösen hat, sind Ländersache. Und ich behaupte mal, dass kein LV auf monetären Rosen gebettet ist. Die Gelder, die 50 Jahre lang in einem wirkungslosen Konstrukt Bundesverband versenkt wurden, und vielfach immer noch versenkt werden, kann man sinnvoller einsetzen.
Was spricht dagegen, für dieses Geld entweder als Angestellte oder auf Honorarbasis, kompetente Leute zu verdingen?
Was spricht dagegen, Ausschüsse zu bilden, die die LV in den wenigen Bundes- oder Europafragen vertreten?

Das ist beileibe kein allgemeiner Kram wie "Veränderung von innen" sondern ein ganz konkreter und umsetzbarer Vorschlag.
"Allgemeiner Kram", und dazu noch ein ziemlich ausgelutschter, ist die Veränderungstheorie. Du fantasierst von Leuten "die sich für die Angler den Ar$ch aufreißen". Ja, die gibt es in den LV hier und da. Und die haben da genug zu tun. Woher willst Du denn diese zusätzlichen Idealisten nehmen? Woher willst Du eine Galeonsfigur nehmen, die den Bundesverband auf Vordermann bringt? Und dazu bitte konkrete Vorschläge.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
> ...


Womit die wieder nicht vorträgst, wie man es *konkret* besser macht. 

Das es bislang schlecht war, bestreitet hier absolut niemand. Da rennst du offene Türen ein. Also erwarte nicht, dass man dir dafür die Fenster einwirft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Das ist nun mal dsa Thema des Threads für die Verbandsfreunde, dass hier ihre Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringen können.

Dass keine kommen, sondern nur Nebelkerzenwerferei (gerade vom Rheinischen, die ja schon wieder am kippen sind und zurück wollen vom Präsidium aus;.)) wundert mich weniger..

Ihr Verbandler passt schon alle zueinander - nur leider nicht zu Anglern ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vor allem entbindet es nicht von der Frage, wie man eine solche Verbesserung konkret herbeiführen kann. Mit der Auflösung des DAFV ist es ja nicht getan.



Du lieber Himmel..Ansatzpunkte dazu gäbe es mehr genug..

Nutzt nur nix,wenn der DAFV jede dieser Steilvorlagen entweder mit Ansage versemmelt oder die 3 Affen zum besten gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist beileibe kein allgemeiner Kram wie "Veränderung von innen" sondern ein ganz konkreter und umsetzbarer Vorschlag.
> "Allgemeiner Kram", und dazu noch ein ziemlich ausgelutschter, ist die Veränderungstheorie. Du fantasierst von Leuten "die sich für die Angler den Ar$ch aufreißen". Ja, die gibt es in den LV hier und da. Und die haben da genug zu tun. Woher willst Du denn diese zusätzlichen Idealisten nehmen? Woher willst Du eine Galeonsfigur nehmen, die den Bundesverband auf Vordermann bringt? Und dazu bitte konkrete Vorschläge.


Vergiss es Ralle, es zeigt sich immer wieder , dass Verbandler nur das "immer weiter so wie immer" kennen und können..

Nicht mal hier, wo es explizit gewünscht ist, kommt auch nur EIN konkreter Vorschlag von den Verbandsfreunden..

Haste echt was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hi



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NABU etc klagen GNADENLOS gegen Ministerien, Behörden, Regierung und haben DAMIT Erfolg, während Frau Dr. unter Zustimmung jetzt aktuell auf Vebandsaussschuss sahte, sie wolle eigentlich nicht klagen (AWZ) ..
> 
> Hatte sie früher auch nach Hörensagen (bzw. Quelle nicht nennbar):
> Wir können als Naturschutzverband doch nicht gegen das BMUB klagen.........
> ...



Selbstverständlich geht Klagen auch . Habe ich aber auch so geschrieben. Übrigens habe ich vorhin auf der Homepage gesehen, dass der LFV Bayern gerade diese Woche wieder einen Prozess gegen der Freistaat Bayern vor dem Verwaltungsgericht München gewonnen hat. 
Dass sich der DAFV wegen AWZ ziert war zu erwarten. Aber da sind doch noch 2 oder 3 LV´s, die sich in dieser Frage engagieren. Sollen doch die mal prüfen ob sie klagen wollen. Dürfte zwar rechtlich kompliziert sein aber vielleicht geht da was.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel..Ansatzpunkte dazu gäbe es mehr genug..
> 
> Nutzt nur nix,wenn der DAFV jede dieser Steilvorlagen entweder mit Ansage versemmelt oder die 3 Affen zum besten gibt.


und da gibt es nur *eine* Möglichkeit.....den Saft abdrehen, denn besser machen kann man den "Haufen" nicht #d 
....da fehlende Einsicht gegenüber positive Veränderung *für* das Angeln und *für* die Angler 
Wenn ich die letzten Jahre betrachte sind das doch unsere *Gegner* geworden #q 

.....Saft abdrehen, denn ohne Schmiere läuft der Motor nicht mehr lange |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

danke Ulli, begriffen

Aber das ist ja der Thread für Verbandsfeunde, wo sie ihre konkreten Verbesserungen fürr den DAFV bringen soll(t)en, hier gehts ja nicht um sinnvoll oder zielführend für Angler oder das Angeln..........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Dass sich der DAFV wegen AWZ ziert war zu erwarten.



Bezeichnend für die "Arbeit" dieses DAFV,wenn Duckmäusertum und Leistungsverweigerung schon irgendwie als selbstverständlich hingenommen werden.

Was will man da überhaupt noch reformieren?


----------



## Double2004 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal dsa Thema des Threads für die Verbandsfreunde, dass hier ihre Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringen können.



Verbesserungsvorschläge sollten ja eigentlich eher von den Verbandsfeinden kommen. Aber Fehlanzeige.

Und die Art der Diskussion einiger Gestalten hier ist einfach nur armselig...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergiss es Ralle, es zeigt sich immer wieder , dass Verbandler nur das "immer weiter so wie immer" kennen und können..
> 
> Nicht mal hier, wo es explizit gewünscht ist, kommt auch nur EIN konkreter Vorschlag von den Verbandsfreunden..
> 
> Haste echt was anderes erwartet?



Da kamen doch Vorschläge, haste nicht aufgepasst?

- Den Verband von innen verändern

- Leute ins Präsidium wählen, die sich für die Angler den Ar$ch aufreißen

- Einen neuen Heiland als Präsidenten


Das nenn ich doch mal ´nen Plan.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Mai 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal dsa Thema des Threads für die Verbandsfreunde, dass hier ihre Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringen können.
> 
> Dass keine kommen, sondern nur Nebelkerzenwerferei (gerade vom Rheinischen, die ja schon wieder am kippen sind und zurück wollen vom Präsidium aus;.)) wundert mich weniger..
> 
> Ihr Verbandler passt schon alle zueinander - nur leider nicht zu Anglern ...


Starkes Argument. Haste lange drüber nachdenken müssen- oder?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Soso, allgemeiner Kram.
> 
> Wir halten fest:
> 
> ...


@Ralle: Verstanden. Wir Lösen den DAFV auf und dann ist alles gut!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Starkes Argument. Haste lange drüber nachdenken müssen- oder?



Ist ja auch keine 50 Jahre alt, so wie Deine Argumente.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Kolja,

am Anfang dachte ich ja noch das ein konstruktiver Dialog möglich wäre, aber leider wird mir immer klarer warum der DAFV und seine noch zu ihm stehenden LV`s keine Chance mehr verdienen.

Weiss du an was mich deine Statements erinnern ? An die Aussage an einen DDR`ler in den 70iger Jahren, dass er ja nur richtig wählen müsste um die Staatsform zu ändern.

Und auch wenn der Umfang der Vergleiches sehr anmaßend klingt, kann ich doch bei der Thematik einer völlig von der Basis entfleuchten Führungsclipue und einer komplett realitätsfernen Bewertung und an sich nur machterhaltenden Struktur viele Gemeinsamkeiten finden.

- Alle sind natürlich eingeladen mit zu machen .... aber nur mit der richtigen Meinung.
- Erungenschaften können wir die letzten 30 Jahre nicht vorweisen - aber die nächsten 30 Jahre kommt bestimmt was.
- euer Geld nehmen wir mit Kusshand - aber unsere Leistungsbilanz bewerten nur wir alleine und das ausnahmslos positiv.

Und Kolja, du hast eine Werberunde dafür gedreht, dass man sich *nicht* in diesem Konstrukt einbringen sollte - denn wenn ich deinen Worten glauben schenken darf - würde man nach zig Jahren noch an das Gute glauben und nichts erreicht haben. Aus meiner Sicht bist du gefangen und Teil in/dieses dem Systems , sodass du letztendlich immer (mit dem Rücken zur Wand) dieses System argumetationstechnisch verteidigen muss.

Und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage: *Angler müssen sich nicht um Verbandspolitik kümmern - denn der seriöse Verbandler setzt sich aus Passion, Anstand und Ehrlichkeit automatisch für seine Klientel ein.


*


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kamen doch Vorschläge, haste nicht aufgepasst?
> 
> - Den Verband von innen verändern
> 
> ...


 
 nö,uff den Kolja geh ich gar nicht erst ein
 es gab etwas was besser war, nannte sich DAV , bis irgendwann VDSF Typen einfielen und meinten Verbote seien geil, diese obskure Ideologie spukt wohl auch heute noch in Köppen der Westverbände herum, also weg damit und da wo es in Ost spukt gleich mit
Nur dann kann  es wieder einen Bundesverband geben, alles andere braucht kein Angler
 Gruß von einem einfachen Angler#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> es gab etwas was besser war, nannte sich DAV , bis irgendwann VDSF Typen einfielen und meinten Verbote seien geil, diese obskure Ideologie spukt wohl auch heute noch in Köppen der Westverbände herum, also weg damit und da wo es in Ost spukt gleich mit


Bitte NICHT vergessen:
Eure DAV - Funktionäre stimmten EINSTIMMIG für den Übertritt in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV und sind genauso schuld (wenn nicht noch mehr, da sie es besser hätten wissen MÜSSEN!) und haben GENAUSO blind, tumb und stumpf abgenickt wie die VDSFler!!



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @Ralle: Verstanden. Wir Lösen den DAFV auf und dann ist alles gut!#6



Leider nicht soo einfach, wie es Verbandler gerne immer hätten um nix tun zu müssen...

Denn es KANN erst gut werden, und nicht wird automatisch gut, wenn der DAFV weg wäre, aber erst dann KANN es eben gut werden.
Es muss nicht besser werden, wenn der DAFV weg ist....
Aber um besser zu werden zu können, muss der DAFV weg ...

Mit dem DAFV gehts nur weiter abwärts, aus dem DAFV wird und kann NIE der dringend benötigte gute Bundesverband oder eine entsprechende Organisation (Stiftung, Firma etc.) entstehen, die sich FÜR Angler und Angeln einsetzen wird  ..

Mit den Vorgängerverbänden SEIT JAHRZEHNTEN in der Praxis so BEWIESEN!





Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> am Anfang dachte ich ja noch das ein konstruktiver Dialog möglich wäre, aber leider wird mir immer klarer warum der DAFV und seine noch zu ihm stehenden LV`s keine Chance mehr verdienen.


Es passiert oft, dass sich Funktionäre selber entlarven....

Wenn sie es mal mit richtigen Angler zu tun kriegen und nicht nur mit abnickenden Delegierten der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, geht das oft sehr schnell...

Nützt richtigen Anglern nur wenig, da der DAFV trotzdem weiterhin sein anglerfeindliches Spiel treibt..

Es ist eben nicht mehr, als nur ein Beleg mehr, wie recht wir oft mit unseren Kommentaren haben..




*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Eine Diskussion mit [edit by Admin].


----------



## Darket (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Die ganze Diskussion geht im Kern von Prämissen aus, die nach meiner Beobachtung fehl gehen. Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht, mich bei Facebook in diversen regionalen und überregionalen Gruppen zum Thema angeln anzumelden. Und sind wir mal ehrlich. Die Basis, zumindest die der jüngeren Angler bewegt sich da, nicht hier und nicht in den Gremien der Verbände und Vereine. Wenn man sich anschaut, wie bestimmte eher unmittelbar angelbezogene Diskussionen da ablaufen, erkennt man sehr schnell, dass es alles, Aber keine einheitliche Position für Angler geben kann. Dazu ist v.a. die alberne Tierschutzpropaganda, die über Jahre schon in den Prüfungskursen angelegt wurde, allzu präsent, Aber auch umgekehrt z.B. die offenbar allein selig machende Religion des C&R. Die hier redaktionell offensiv vertretene Position, dass jeder im Rahmen vernünftiger und nachvollziehbaren Gesetze und Regelungen angeln möge, wie er möchte, ist von meiner Seite sehr zu begrüßen, ein offenbar sehr beträchtlicher Teil der Angler scheint mir jedoch weder bereit, noch intellektuell in der Lage, über das Ufer des eigenen Vereinstümpel's hinaus zu schauen. Das von Thomas immer so bezeichnete Phänomen des "Besseranglers" ist so weit verbreitet, dass ich ernsthaft daran zweifle, dass da etwas zu holen wäre mit dem Versuch, jeden in einem gewissen Rahmen sein Ding machen zu lassen und dafür politisch aktiv zu werden. Es gibt zu viele, die den Blödsinn mittlerweile so tief inhaliert haben, dass es im Grunde zu spät ist, die mit liberalen Ansätzen noch wirklich erreichen zu können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn es KANN erst gut werden, und nicht wird automatisch gut, wenn der DAFV weg wäre, aber erst dann KANN es eben gut werden.
> Es muss nicht besser werden, wenn der DAFV weg ist....
> Aber um besser zu werden zu können, muss der DAFV weg ...



Halbwahr.

Schauen wir doch mal. Angenommen der DAFV würde aufgelöst, was wäre die Folge?

Die Folge wäre, dass die Aktivitäten des DAFV nicht mehr fortgeführt würden. Was sind/waren denn diese Aktivitäten?
Meine Fragen, was der Bundesverband seit seinem Bestehen an außergewöhnlchen Erfolgen aufzuweisen hat, konnten nicht beantwortet werden. Also muss man sich über die Homepage des Verbandes informieren. Dort sind ja alle Aktivitäten und Erfolgsberichte aufgeführt. 
Man stellt recht schnell fest, dass dort nichts, aber auch gar nichts beschrieben ist, auf das man nicht mit einem Schulterzucken verzichten könnte. Das wenige, in dem man geneigt ist einen positiven Ansatz zu erkennen, obliegt meist in den Händen der jeweils zuständigen LV. Ist ja auch logisch, denn die Fischereigesetze sind nunmal Ländersache.

Wird es dnn nun automatisch besser, wenn der DAFV weg ist?

Ja natürlich, und zwar schon ohne irgendeine große Anstrengung. Viele LV sind nicht auf monetäre Rosen gebettet. Angelpolitik, aufrichtig betrieben, kostet aber Geld. Geld für Gutachten, für Rechtsstreitigkeiten, für Fachpersonal, für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und vieles andere. 
Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil des Etats der LV fließt in die Kasse des Bundesverbandes. Gelder, die sicher oft feheln um o.g. Aktivitäten überhaupt oder besser durchführen zu können.

Fakt ist, dass wenn der DAFV weg ist, die LV über einen beträchtlich höheren Etat verfügen. Und das alleine ist schon gut. Es würde also, vielleicht zunächst nich flächendeckend, aber doch zumindest punktuell automatisch besser werden, wenn der DAFV aufgelöst würde. 

Was die Lv mit den zusätzlichen Mitteln ausrichten, bleibt zunächst mal offen, obwohl man in Niedersachsen z.B. ja deutlich positive Entwicklungen feststellen kann. Aber es wäre eine zukunftsträchtige Entwicklung möglich, bundesweit.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> am Anfang dachte ich ja noch das ein konstruktiver Dialog möglich wäre, aber leider wird mir immer klarer warum der DAFV und seine noch zu ihm stehenden LV`s keine Chance mehr verdienen.
> 
> ...


Alternative?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Man braucht keine Alternative zu etwas Nutzlosem und Anglerfeindlichem wie dem DAFV (und das ist hier auch nicht das Thema) - das Geschwür muss erst mal weg.

*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn es KANN erst gut werden, und nicht wird automatisch gut, wenn der DAFV weg wäre, aber erst dann KANN es eben gut werden.
> Es muss nicht besser werden, wenn der DAFV weg ist....
> Aber um besser zu werden zu können, muss der DAFV weg ...



Nur sagst du eben nicht wie es nach Beseitigung des DAFV besser werden soll. Da kommt von die in concreto gar nichts. Und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit deiner Liste von Sonntagssätzen fern ab von jeder Realpolitik.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion mit [edit by Admin].


Ach was, das täuscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



> Nur sagst du eben nicht wie es nach Beseitigung des DAFV besser werden soll.


Muss ich nicht, denn hier ist das Thema wie den DAFV besser machen für Verbandsferunde...

Keinerlei Vorschlag, nur Verantwortung abwälzen von euch, obwohl hier auch FUNKTIONÄRE sind, die machen machen müssten statt nur immer blind abnicken....

Ralle hats gut erkannt und Wegberger auch..

Ich finds gut, wie sich Verbandsfreunde und Funktionäre hier in ihrer anglerfeindlichen Denke und dem Verantwortung wegschieben entlarven...


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Darket schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion geht im Kern von Prämissen aus, die nach meiner Beobachtung fehl gehen. Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht, mich bei Facebook in diversen regionalen und überregionalen Gruppen zum Thema angeln anzumelden. Und sind wir mal ehrlich. Die Basis, zumindest die der jüngeren Angler bewegt sich da, nicht hier und nicht in den Gremien der Verbände und Vereine. Wenn man sich anschaut, wie bestimmte eher unmittelbar angelbezogene Diskussionen da ablaufen, erkennt man sehr schnell, dass es alles, Aber keine einheitliche Position für Angler geben kann. Dazu ist v.a. die alberne Tierschutzpropaganda, die über Jahre schon in den Prüfungskursen angelegt wurde, allzu präsent, Aber auch umgekehrt z.B. die offenbar allein selig machende Religion des C&R. Die hier redaktionell offensiv vertretene Position, dass jeder im Rahmen vernünftiger und nachvollziehbaren Gesetze und Regelungen angeln möge, wie er möchte, ist von meiner Seite sehr zu begrüßen, ein offenbar sehr beträchtlicher Teil der Angler scheint mir jedoch weder bereit, noch intellektuell in der Lage, über das Ufer des eigenen Vereinstümpel's hinaus zu schauen. Das von Thomas immer so bezeichnete Phänomen des "Besseranglers" ist so weit verbreitet, dass ich ernsthaft daran zweifle, dass da etwas zu holen wäre mit dem Versuch, jeden in einem gewissen Rahmen sein Ding machen zu lassen und dafür politisch aktiv zu werden. Es gibt zu viele, die den Blödsinn mittlerweile so tief inhaliert haben, dass es im Grunde zu spät ist, die mit liberalen Ansätzen noch wirklich erreichen zu können.


Ohja, kann ich genau so bestätigen. 
Bin auch in diversen Facebook Angelgruppen angemeldet und was da gerade sehr junge Leute in Sachen Tierschutz von sich geben, da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Auf Nachfrage, ob denn nicht das falsche  Hobby ausgesucht wurde, kommen dann nur noch Beleidigungen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Darket schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion geht im Kern von Prämissen aus, die nach meiner Beobachtung fehl gehen. Ich habe mal den Fehler gemacht, mich bei Facebook in diversen regionalen und überregionalen Gruppen zum Thema angeln anzumelden. Und sind wir mal ehrlich. Die Basis, zumindest die der jüngeren Angler bewegt sich da, nicht hier und nicht in den Gremien der Verbände und Vereine. Wenn man sich anschaut, wie bestimmte eher unmittelbar angelbezogene Diskussionen da ablaufen, erkennt man sehr schnell, dass es alles, Aber keine einheitliche Position für Angler geben kann. Dazu ist v.a. die alberne Tierschutzpropaganda, die über Jahre schon in den Prüfungskursen angelegt wurde, allzu präsent, Aber auch umgekehrt z.B. die offenbar allein selig machende Religion des C&R. Die hier redaktionell offensiv vertretene Position, dass jeder im Rahmen vernünftiger und nachvollziehbaren Gesetze und Regelungen angeln möge, wie er möchte, ist von meiner Seite sehr zu begrüßen, ein offenbar sehr beträchtlicher Teil der Angler scheint mir jedoch weder bereit, noch intellektuell in der Lage, über das Ufer des eigenen Vereinstümpel's hinaus zu schauen. Das von Thomas immer so bezeichnete Phänomen des "Besseranglers" ist so weit verbreitet, dass ich ernsthaft daran zweifle, dass da etwas zu holen wäre mit dem Versuch, jeden in einem gewissen Rahmen sein Ding machen zu lassen und dafür politisch aktiv zu werden. Es gibt zu viele, die den Blödsinn mittlerweile so tief inhaliert haben, dass es im Grunde zu spät ist, die mit liberalen Ansätzen noch wirklich erreichen zu können.



Es gibt keine Cliquen, die die Posten unter sich in Vereinen und Verbänden aufteilen. Richtig ist, dass die Angler, wie jede andere gesellschaftliche Gruppe auch nicht homogen sind. In die Vereinsvorstände und in die Präsidien der Verbände kommen vor allem diejenigen, die bereit sind ihre Zeit für die Allgemeinheit aufzuopfern. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, kann dann ab und an mal wählen und ansonsten rum-grandeln. 

Ihr solltet mal an die Möglichkeit denken, dass die Mehrheit der Angler vielleicht gar nicht der herrschenden Forums- Meinung entspricht. Möglicher Weise seit ihr ein Randgruppe, merkt es aber nicht, weil ihr euch hier in einer Meinungsblase nur selbst bestätigt und Andersdenkende ausgrenzt und vergrätz?

Ich habe Einblick in zwei Angelvereine. Das ist nicht repräsentativ, aber in diesen beiden Vereinen besteht eine große Mehrheit für Naturschutz, gegen Setzkescher und gegen c & r. Der LV in NRW, der eure Meinung vertritt, der AGSB, führt ein Schattendasein mit nicht einmal 5000 Anglern. - Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

dann gehören die wohl nicht zu den 86% bei euch, die rauswollen aus dem alles nur-zum-verwerten-DAFV (und auf eurer HV hörte man ja auch ganz andere Töne) - was ja hier Thema ist:
Wie den DAFV besser machen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Cliquen, die die Posten unter sich in Vereinen und Verbänden aufteilen. Richtig ist, dass die Angler, wie jede andere gesellschaftliche Gruppe auch nicht homogen sind. In die Vereinsvorstände und in die Präsidien der Verbände kommen vor allem diejenigen, die bereit sind ihre Zeit für die Allgemeinheit aufzuopfern. Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, kann dann ab und an mal wählen und ansonsten rum-grandeln.
> 
> Ihr solltet mal an die Möglichkeit denken, dass die Mehrheit der Angler vielleicht gar nicht der herrschenden Forums- Meinung entspricht. Möglicher Weise seit ihr ein Randgruppe, merkt es aber nicht, weil ihr euch hier in einer Meinungsblase nur selbst bestätigt und Andersdenkende ausgrenzt und vergrätz?
> 
> Ich habe Einblick in zwei Angelvereine. Das ist nicht repräsentativ, aber in diesen beiden Vereinen besteht eine große Mehrheit für Naturschutz, gegen Setzkescher und gegen c & r. Der LV in NRW, der eure Meinung vertritt, der AGSB, führt ein Schattendasein mit nicht einmal 5000 Anglern. - Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.




Bei Deinen Argumenten packt man sich langsam an den Kopf.

Du kannst ja gerne mal eine Umfrag in den Vereinen starten. Jedem Angler einen Umfragebogen in die Hand drücken.
Mal schauen wieviel Rückläufer es dafür gibt.
Ich behaupte unter 10%:
Die meisten Angler in NRW haben doch die Schnauze voll von euch!
Geh an die Gewässer und unter halte Dich mit denen!
In vielen Vereinen sieht es doch ähnlich aus. 
Wenn die Vereine die Wahl hätten mit Gewässern ohne LFV was glaubst Du wie sieht die Lage wohl aus?
Die meisten Vereine in NRW werden doch nur gegründet um vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe die Verbandskartrte für die Gewässer zu erhalten.
Deswegen erfährt der LWAF aus Hagen doch gerade eine "Kündigungswelle".
Nicht weil Münster so tolle Arbeit macht. Es geht nur um die Gewässer!

Der AGSB hat auch keine Gewässer. War im Grunde nur für die Wettangelveranstaltungen "gedacht".


Junge Du bist sowas weit von der Basis weg.....

Die Absatzzahlen für den Vispass in den Niederlanden steigen von Jahr zu Jahr. Warum nur?

Nicht wir sollten etwas in Betracht ziehen sondern ihr. 
Ihr solltet mal akzeptieren, dass ihr die Meinung und Interessen einer Minderheit in DE vertritt.
Die wenigsten Angler und Vereine brauchen euch!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der LV in NRW, der eure Meinung vertritt, der AGSB, führt ein Schattendasein mit nicht einmal 5000 Anglern. - Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.



Schau dir lieber mal die Zahlen(inkl.der noch zu erwartenden) des DAFV samt der ihn noch hörigen LV an..und dann reden wir nochmal über Schattendasein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Alternative zu etwas Nutzlosem und Anglerfeindlichem wie dem DAFV (und das ist hier auch nicht das Thema) - das Geschwür muss erst mal weg.
> 
> *DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
> ...



Wer vertritt dann die Angler auf Bundes-u. EU-Ebene, bei Fragen des TSch-Rechts, des Umweltrechts, der WRR. Dann wird das Feld ganz und gar dem BUND und dem NABU überlassen. Wirklich eine tolle Idee! Ich muss schon sagen, ihr bringt die Sache echt voran. Und vor allem seit ihr so ungemein realpolitisch veranlagt. Chapeau!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann gehören die wohl nicht zu den 86% bei euch, die rauswollen aus dem alles nur-zum-verwerten-DAFV (und auf eurer HV hörte man ja auch ganz andere Töne) - was ja hier Thema ist:
> Wie den DAFV besser machen.



Sie wollen aus dem DAFV aber nicht aus dem RhFV und letzterer steht für Umwelt- und Fischschutz, wie kaum ein anderer Verband in Deutschland. Also alles das, was du nicht willst. Das stört die Mitglieder aber offenbar nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. Es stört aber offenbar viele Angler die Haltung des AGSB, der ja im Wesentlichen deine Position vertritt. Wenn du Recht hättest müssten dem AGSB in NRW die Angler in Scharen zulaufen. Tatsächlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall. 

Deine ganze Argumentation ist so was von unschlüssig und widersprüchlich. Würdest du damit bei der Politik auflaufen, würdest die dich im Handumdrehen auseinander nehmen. Ein weiteres Zeichen dafür, das du leider keine Ahnung von Lobbyarbeit hast. Da musst du aber auch gar nicht haben, denn du hast ja deine Sonntagssätze und Utopien. Viel Spaß damit. Ich mache dann lieber reale Politik.


----------



## ayron (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wer vertritt dann die Angler auf Bundes-u. EU-Ebene, bei Fragen des TSch-Rechts, des Umweltrechts, der WRR. Dann wird das Feld ganz und gar dem BUND und dem NABU überlassen. Wirklich eine tolle Idee! Ich muss schon sagen, ihr bringt die Sache echt voran. Und vor allem seit ihr so ungemein realpolitisch veranlagt. Chapeau!



Tun wir doch schon. Frau Doktor hilft sogar noch dabei, indem Sie Verbote anbietet.
Zudem kann kein Verband gewinnen, der nicht bereit ist gegen Naturschutzverbände oder Behörden zu klagen, die haben da nämlich kein Problem mit.
So beleiben nur die "Kompromisse" von Frau Dr. und so schwindet alles Stück für Stück.
MIT "UNSEREM" SEGEN!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei Deinen Argumenten packt man sich langsam an den Kopf.
> 
> Du kannst ja gerne mal eine Umfrag in den Vereinen starten. Jedem Angler einen Umfragebogen in die Hand drücken.
> Mal schauen wieviel Rückläufer es dafür gibt.
> Ich behaupte unter 10%:



Sharpo, manchmal reicht es nicht, nur die letzten 2 Posts zu lesen. Genau das habe ich vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, dass sich nämlich 90% der Angler für Angelpolitik überhaupt nicht interessieren. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler in NRW haben doch die Schnauze voll von euch!


Nein 90% der Anglern sind wir völlig egal!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Geh an die Gewässer und unter halte Dich mit denen!



Habe ich.



Sharpo schrieb:


> In vielen Vereinen sieht es doch ähnlich aus.
> Wenn die Vereine die Wahl hätten mit Gewässern ohne LFV was glaubst Du wie sieht die Lage wohl aus?
> Die meisten Vereine in NRW werden doch nur gegründet um vom LFV Westfalen und Lippe die Verbandskartrte für die Gewässer zu erhalten.


In die beiden Verbände habe ich keinen Einblick, daher äußere ich mich dazu nicht. Für den RhFV trifft dies sicher nicht zu.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der AGSB hat auch keine Gewässer. War im Grunde nur für die Wettangelveranstaltungen "gedacht".


Na, dass hat dann ja super geklappt!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Junge Du bist sowas weit von der Basis weg.....


So du die Angler außerhalb des RhFV meinst, gebe ich dir Recht. Das ist aber auch nicht meine Aufgabe. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Absatzzahlen für den Vispass in den Niederlanden steigen von Jahr zu Jahr. Warum nur?


 Ich schätze, weil immer mehr bei unseren holländischen Freunden angeln wollen. Habe ich auch schon in vielen Jahren gemacht.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht wir sollten etwas in Betracht ziehen sondern ihr.


 Wer genau ist jetzt "ihr" und "wir"?


Sharpo schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal akzeptieren, dass ihr die Meinung und Interessen einer Minderheit in DE vertritt.


 Da hast du jetzt höchst wahrscheinlich belastbare statistische Zahlen, die du nur aus Versehen vergessen hast zu nennen - oder? Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal - genau so wie du ohne Belege - dass du eine Mindermeinung vertrittst. Und jetzt? Da haben wir es uns aber mal so richtig gegeben. Merkst du was? Dieses Poltern ist absolut nicht zielführend. Versuche es doch zur Abwechslung mal mit Argumenten oder Fakten. Nur so als Tipp von Twinky.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Wer vertritt dann die Angler auf Bundes-u. EU-Ebene, bei Fragen des TSch-Rechts, des Umweltrechts, der WRR.


Das muss nicht "vertritt" sondern "*tritt" :

Wer tritt denn die Angler auf Bundes-u. EU-Ebene, bei Fragen des TSch-Rechts, des Umweltrechts, der WRR.

und das seit Jahren in die Naturschutztonne.
*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



ayron schrieb:


> Tun wir doch schon. Frau Doktor hilft sogar noch dabei, indem Sie Verbote anbietet.
> Zudem kann kein Verband gewinnen, der nicht bereit ist gegen Naturschutzverbände oder Behörden zu klagen, die haben da nämlich kein Problem mit.
> So beleiben nur die "Kompromisse" von Frau Dr. und so schwindet alles Stück für Stück.
> MIT "UNSEREM" SEGEN!



Genau das kritisiere ich auch. Ich gebe dir da also völlig Recht. Die Haltung von Frau H-K zu PETA kann ich - höflich ausgedrückt - nur als Dubios bezeichnen. Das ist ja einer der Hauptkritikpunkte, dass der DAFV öffentlich durch Wort und Tat viel zu wenig für die Angel- Interessen auftritt. Für mich ist Frau H-K daher auch nicht tragbar. Das Problem ist aber, dass der Gegenkandidat weder ein Konzept, noch eine Mannschaft aufbieten konnte. So kann man natürlich keine Wahl gewinnen. Wie ich schon schrieb: Bei H-K wusste man wenigsten was man nicht hat. Beim Gegenkandidat war selbst das noch unklar!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wer vertritt dann die Angler auf Bundes-u. EU-Ebene, bei Fragen des TSch-Rechts, des Umweltrechts, der WRR.



Gerade beim TSchR,kann ich auf Unterstützung des DAVF sehr sehr gerne verzichten..diese Art der Unterstützung, hat uns in D dahin getrieben wo wir heute stehen..mit dem Arxxx an der Wand.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Das muss nicht "vertritt" sondern "*tritt" :
> 
> ...



Schönes Wortspiel. Ja, so muss es derzeit rüberkommen. Das muss sich ändern. Da gibt es außer bei dem Präsidium des DAFV aber auch sicher keine andere Meinung. Ich kann deshalb auch Bestrebungen der LVs, aus dem DAFV auszutreten absolut verstehen. Man muss unter den Ausgetretenen nur eine Lösung für das genannte Problem finden. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass der DAFV als solchen zwingend nötig ist. Ich habe immer nur geschrieben, dass das eigentliche Problem mit einer Auflösung des DAFV nicht gelöst ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gerade beim TSchR,kann ich auf Unterstützung des DAVF sehr sehr gerne verzichten..diese Art der Unterstützung, hat uns in D dahin getrieben wo wir heute stehen..mit dem Arxxx an der Wand.


Ja, so wie es derzeit ist, kann man da gut drauf verzichten. Aber wir wollen doch, dass es besser wird und nicht gleich schlecht bleibt.


----------



## ayron (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, so wie es derzeit ist, kann man da gut drauf verzichten. Aber wir wollen doch, dass es besser wird und nicht gleich schlecht bleibt.



Klar wollen wir das, aber mann muss auch ganz klar sagen, dass der DAFV sich selbst und auch die Politik als Vormund der Angler sieht. Somit ist alles, was jetzt von Frau Dr. verbrochen wird in den Augen vieler vom ANgler mitgetragen und akzeptiert. Da gibt es dann nachher kein: " Ne das war so nicht".
Bei einer Zerschlagung des geht die Verhanlungsgewalt auf den über, der sich gut Organisiert und die Masse hinter sich bringen kann.
Das kann klappen, siehe Baglimit ect.....Eine starke, kopetente und vorallem willige Formation gegen weitere Einschränkungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013[/QUOTE]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



ayron schrieb:


> dass der DAFV sich selbst und auch die Politik als Vormund der Angler sieht.



Dabei übersieht der DAFV nur ,das er für die Politik in vielen Fragen selber nix weiter als ein leicht zu führendes Werkzeug darstellt..

'Ne schlecht geschnitzte Abnickmarionette in einem Schmierentheater..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

siehste doch auch bei Funktionären in Diskussionen:
Viele Ausreden, warum man nix tut und/oder nix ändern muss/sollte - sonst null Tun für Angler und Angeln (bestenfalls: wie können wir noch mehr Kohle abzocken vom Stimmvieh), Kompetenz oder Anstand und Rückgrat..

Haste hier schon einen zielführenden Vorschlag von Verbandlern für die Verbesserung des DAFV gesehen?

Nur so als Nachfrage.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> siehste doch auch bei Funktionären in Diskussionen:
> Viele Ausreden, warum man nix tut und/oder nix ändern muss/sollte - sonst null Tun für Angler und Angeln (bestenfalls: wie können wir noch mehr Kohle abzocken vom Stimmvieh), Kompetenz oder Anstand und Rückgrat..
> 
> Haste hier schon einen zielführenden Vorschlag von Verbandlern für die Verbesserung des DAFV gesehen?
> ...



Ja, habe ich. Wenn du aber nicht lesen kannst, ist dir nicht zu helfen. Von dir habe ich aber außer Sonntagssätzen und Utopie noch gar nichts gelesen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Von dir habe ich aber außer Sonntagssätzen und Utopie noch gar nichts gelesen.



Vor 20 Jahren galt vieles noch als utopisch..Genderblödsinn u.a.Murks, schafften es sogar an der Mehrheitsmeinung der Bevölkerung vorbei..alles nur eine Frage von Zeit,Willen und Lobbyeinsatz.


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich. Wenn du aber nicht lesen kannst, ist dir nicht zu helfen. Von dir habe ich aber außer Sonntagssätzen und Utopie noch gar nichts gelesen.



dann hilf mir doch mal zur einsicht:
welche vorschläge waren das nochmal?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann hilf mir doch mal zur einsicht:
> welche vorschläge waren das nochmal?



Kurzfassung:

Der Vorschlag(kam sogar mehrfach[emoji6]) ,das zu allererst die Kritiker liefern müssen(warum auch immer)..deren Grundideen wiederum,werden als Utopie abgetan..

Konkret sind sich aber ALLE Diskutanten darüber einig,das der DAFV entweder Murks oder nix liefert..ok,so schlau waren die bekannten Schwarzmaler..ähm Kritiker bereits VOR der Fusion.

Also..durchhalten..Frau Dr.steht immerhin mitten im Wind,während hier nur Populismuslüftchen wehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Alternative?





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Viele LV sind nicht auf monetäre Rosen gebettet. Angelpolitik, aufrichtig betrieben, kostet aber Geld. Geld für Gutachten, für Rechtsstreitigkeiten, für Fachpersonal, für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und vieles andere.
> Ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil des Etats der LV fließt in die Kasse des Bundesverbandes. Gelder, die sicher oft fehlen um o.g. Aktivitäten überhaupt oder besser durchführen zu können.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass wenn der DAFV weg ist, die LV über einen beträchtlich höheren Etat verfügen. Und das alleine ist schon gut. Es würde also, vielleicht zunächst nich flächendeckend, aber doch zumindest punktuell automatisch besser werden, wenn der DAFV aufgelöst würde.
> ...




Bis Du es begriffen hast.


----------



## Wegberger (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Man muss unter den Ausgetretenen nur eine Lösung für das genannte  Problem finden. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass der DAFV als solchen zwingend  nötig ist. Ich habe immer nur geschrieben, dass das eigentliche Problem  mit einer Auflösung des DAFV nicht gelöst ist.



jein....:



Du hast natürlich nicht das Problem gelöst es besser zu machen ! Denn man weiss natürlich nicht was dann kommt ... aber die Chance für Neues wäre da.
aber




Du hast aber sicher das Problem gelöst, es weiterhin so grottenschlecht zu machen.
Und damit wären wir schon ein guten Schritt weiter. Also unter dem Strich ist alleinig schon die Auflösung eine WIN-Situation.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nun, ich bin ein Praktiker und denke die Sache daher vom Ergebnis her. Daher stehe ich auch nicht so sehr auf Sonntagssätze und Utopien. Wie sollen denn die LVs einen gemeinsamen Willen bilden, um auf Bundes- und EU- Ebene tätig zu werden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin ein Praktiker und denke die Sache daher vom Ergebnis her. Daher stehe ich auch nicht so sehr auf Sonntagssätze und Utopien. Wie sollen denn die LVs einen gemeinsamen Willen bilden, um auf Bundes- und EU- Ebene tätig zu werden?



Nun, Du Praktiker. Dann zähl doch mal die Egebnisse auf von denen her Du die Sache betrachtest.

Was macht denn der DAFV auf Bundes- bzw. Europaebene? Wieviel % der anfallenden Arbeiten fallen überhaupt in den Bereich und wie komplex kann das dann sein?

Die Arbeit in den Ländern ist wesentlich umfangreicher und wichtiger, und da hat der Bundesverband keinerlei Aktien.

Sonntagssätze und Utopien sind solche wie :" Wir brauchen einen Bundesverband, der unsere Interessen in Bund- und Europa vertritt". 
Und das ist gleichsam der seidene Faden, an dem der DAFV seine Existenzberechtigung aufhängt. Eine Worthülse, mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin ein Praktiker und denke die Sache daher vom Ergebnis her



Jetzt wirds aber selbst für Verbandler lächerlich langsam...

Also sorry...

Nur noch hohle Phrasen dreschen?

Reicht vielleicht für abnickende Delegierte in den Sitzungen der Vereine, Landesdesverbände oder des Bundesverbandes der anglerfeindlichen und naturschützenden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nach jahrzehntelanger Drosse-Gehirnwäsche (war der nicht auch beim Rheinischen?), aber doch nicht für anständige, normale, richtige Angler.........

Vom Ergebnis her denken?

Wo ist da das "Denken"?

Zudem bist Du doch Anwalt und kein Praktiker  - mehr Theorie geht ja kaum.....

Praktisch vom Ergebnis her denken...

pfffffffffffffffffff....

*Dann müsste man sich man nach 4 Jahren Desaster im zerbröselnden Rest-DAFV für (im Falle Deines Rheinischen) fast 500.000 Euro Beiträgen eurer Mitglieder aber SOFORT raus aus dem DAFV - es gab NICHT EINEN POSITIVEN PUNKT, den der DAFV in diesen 4 Jahren für Angler oder das Angeln erreicht hat!*

*DAS IST DAS ERGEBNIS!!!!*

Sonst macht man sich in meinen Augen de facto, wenngleich es sicher schwer wäre, das auch de jure durchzusetzen, der Untreue von Verbandsgeldern schuldig..

Beim DAFV davon reden, "man *denke *vom Ergebnis her".........
#d#d#d

Dazu MUSS man wohl Verbandler sein, um das so sehen zu können (und/oder trotz oder wider besseren Wissens so verkaufen zu wollen) ...
#q#q#q


*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

haben wir uns überschnitten, senile Bettflucht ?


Danke, hasts wieder auf den Punkt gebracht..


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sonntagssätze und Utopien sind solche wie :" Wir brauchen einen Bundesverband, der unsere Interessen in Bund- und Europa vertritt".
> Und das ist gleichsam der seidene Faden, an dem der DAFV seine Existenzberechtigung aufhängt. Eine Worthülse, mehr nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was macht denn der DAFV auf Bundes- bzw. Europaebene? Wieviel % der anfallenden Arbeiten fallen überhaupt in den Bereich und wie komplex kann das dann sein?


Entweder, du liest meine Beiträge nicht oder sie überfordern dich. Denn ich habe mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass ich die Arbeit des DAFV gut finde. Warum forderst du mich da ständig auf irgend etwas positives zum DAFV zu schreiben. Geht es dir gegen den Strich, dass ich nicht in dein einfaches GUT-BÖSE Schema passe. Aber noch mal ganz alleine für dich:

ICH FINDE DIE DERZEITIGE ARBEIT DES DAFV NICHT GUT UND WENN SICH DA NICHTS ÄNDERT, BRAUCHT KEINER SO EINEN BUNDESVERBAND.

Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt auch mal bei dir angekommen. Übrigens resultiert meine Einschätzung gerade daraus, dass ich die Sache vom Ergebnis her betrachte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

falls einem was einfällt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328077


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Macht den Verband besser.
Relativ einfach. Die stellen einen Profi ein als Vorstand mit Handlungsvollmacht. Das Präsidium  mit Präsidentin wird zum Aufsichtsrat und auf max. 5 Leute reduziert.
Der Vorstand  hat Erfahrung aus der Wirtschaft und wenn möglich Verwaltung und wird entsprechend hoch honoriert.
Der eingestellte Vorstand handelt selbstständig, auch ohne Aufträge des Aufsichtsrates. Er ist für seine Handlungen eigenverantwortlich. 
Der Vorstand ist auch Chef von allem bezahlten Personal und stellt die ein und entlässt die.

Es müsste die Satzung geändert werden und die Zombietruppe muss nur 1x mit dem Kopf nicken.

Und sollte es so sein, vergesst die 10 Tage Schonfrist oder sonstigen Scheixx. Die Materie ist so komplex, da dauert es ein Jahr ehe alles durchschaut, sortiert ist und angefangen wird die Dinge auf den Weg zu bringen.

Wie soll das Präsidium dazu gebracht werden mitzumachen? Satzungsänderungsanträge und vor allem,wenn die nicht wollen, Anträge die Beiträge zu reduzierten um den Schlafmützen keinen Handlungsspielraum zu lassen.

Naja. ich träume halt manchmal. Aber das ist trotzdem ein konstruktiver und ernstgemeinter Vorschlag.


----------



## Wegberger (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo Kolja,



> ICH FINDE DIE DERZEITIGE ARBEIT DES DAFV NICHT GUT UND WENN SICH DA NICHTS ÄNDERT, BRAUCHT KEINER SO EINEN BUNDESVERBAND.



UND WARUM DANN KEIN ENDE MIT SCHRECKEN ALS SCHRECKEN OHNE ENDE ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Entweder, du liest meine Beiträge nicht oder sie überfordern dich. Denn ich habe mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass ich die Arbeit des DAFV gut finde. Warum forderst du mich da ständig auf irgend etwas positives zum DAFV zu schreiben. Geht es dir gegen den Strich, dass ich nicht in dein einfaches GUT-BÖSE Schema passe. Aber noch mal ganz alleine für dich:
> 
> ICH FINDE DIE DERZEITIGE ARBEIT DES DAFV NICHT GUT UND WENN SICH DA NICHTS ÄNDERT, BRAUCHT KEINER SO EINEN BUNDESVERBAND.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt auch mal bei dir angekommen. Übrigens resultiert meine Einschätzung gerade daraus, dass ich die Sache vom Ergebnis her betrachte.



Wenn Deine Ergebnisanalyse ergibt, dass wir diesen Bundesverband nicht brauchen, sind wir d´accord. Allerdings lesen sich Deine Beiträge eher wie Verteidigungsversuche dieses Konstrukt zu erhalten.

*Zitat:*
_Wie sollen denn die LVs einen gemeinsamen Willen bilden, um auf Bundes- und EU- Ebene tätig zu werden?

_Das impliziert, dass es ohne den Bundesverband nicht gehen könnte. Du vertrittst die Meinung, dass man den DAFV erhalten und von innen heraus verändern müsse. Diese Meinung erwarte ich nicht von einem ergebnisorientierten Menschen, nach fast 50 Jahren unveränderter Wirkungslosigkeit und einer als gescheitert zu betrachtenden Fusion. 
Du negierst die Fähigkeit der LV, für die eingesparten Beitragsgelder Fachpersonal zu verpflichten und die wenigen übergeordneten Themen in einem Fachausschuß abzuhandeln, obwohl Niedersachen hier klare positive Zeichen setzt. Du distanzierst Dich nicht von dem Vorhaben Deines LV, in dem es erneut Bestrebungen gibt die grade ausgesprochene Kündigung wieder zurück zu nehmen.

Du hälst an dem alten Konstrukt fest und weigerst Dich einzugestehen, dass es über die Zeit ist, neue Wege zu gehen.

All das überfordert mich hinsichtlich der Nachvollziehbarkeit und Schlüssigkeit Deiner Argumentation allerdings.


----------



## Double2004 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> All das überfordert mich ...



Einsicht ist doch schonmal ein erster Schritt zur Besserung! Das verwundert jedoch überhaupt nicht, wenn in fundierte Fragen ständig irgendetwas reininterpretiert wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Ergebnisanalyse ergibt, dass wir diesen Bundesverband nicht brauchen, sind wir d´accord. Allerdings lesen sich Deine Beiträge eher wie Verteidigungsversuche dieses Konstrukt zu erhalten.
> 
> *Zitat:*
> _Wie sollen denn die LVs einen gemeinsamen Willen bilden, um auf Bundes- und EU- Ebene tätig zu werden?
> ...


_

Das Problem ist, dass die Politiker auf Bundes oder EU-Ebene nicht mit über 20 LVs Gesetzesvorhaben diskutieren werden. Sie wollen einen Ansprechpartner. Dies war in NRW der Grund dafür, dass man den Fischereiverband NRW gegründet hat. Die Politik wollte nicht mit 3,1 Landesverbänden sprechen. Um auf Bundesebene aktiv zu werden (denn von aktiv bleiben, kann man hier ja nicht sprechen) müssen die LV ein Organ haben, dass einen gemeinsamen Willen bildet und mit einer Stimme gegenüber der Politik auftritt. Das muss nicht unbedingt der DAFV sein, es muss aber ein Organ sein, dass alle LVs akzeptieren. Und hier fängt jetzt das Problem an. Die LVs waren bei der Fusion ja schon nicht zu einer Einigung fähig. Das was wir jetzt als DAFV haben ist das Ergebnis, wenn man keinen gemeinsamen Willen gebildet hat. Daher kommt vom DAFV auch nichts Vernünftiges. 

Wer auch immer das Ruder im DAFV in die Hand nimmt, müsste als aller erstes das nachholen, was bei der Fusion versäumt wurde. Es muss ein Programm aufgestellt werden, dass alle LVs, (also nach Möglichkeit auch die ausgetreten) unterschreiben können. Schafft der DAFV das nicht, braucht man ihn auch nicht.

Schafft man den DAFV ab, bleibt aber das Problem, dass man ein Organ benötigt, dass mit einer Stimme gegenüber der Politik auftritt. Das Problem ist also mit und ohne DAFV dasselbe. Wenn der DAFV in diesem Punkt aber nicht langsam mal in die Puschen kommt, ist jeder weitere EURO an ihn verschenkt. Derzeit scheint er die Karre nur noch mehr in den Dreck zu fahren.

Ob man das Problem mit oder ohne DAFV löst, ist jetzt Geschmackssache. Ich kann mir beide Wege vorstellen. Beide Wege sind auch ähnlich schwierig. Etwas gänzlich Neues zu schaffen hat auf den ersten Blick den Charm, dass man die ganzen alten Zöpfe mit einem Schlag abgeschnitten hat. Dies ist aber möglicherweise nur eine Illusion, denn auch das neue Gebilde muss finanziert werden. Als Finanzier kommen ja wieder nur die LVs infrage. Die werden aber nichts finanzieren, was sie nicht kontrollieren können. Damit steht die neue Struktur wieder vor dem gleichen Problem, wie die alte. 

Worauf ich die ganze Zeit hinzuweisen versuche, ist, dass das Problem nicht der DAFV ist, sondern der fehlende gemeinsame Wille der LVs, auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene zusammenzuarbeiten. Dieses Problem zieht sich seit den Fusionsverhandlungen wie ein Roter Faden durch die LVs. Daher kann man zwar berechtigt über den DAFV schimpfen, nur hilft es nicht. Es muss eine Einigung unter den LVs her. Daher kann ich auch die Unterscheidung "gute LVs" böser BV nicht nachvollziehen. Der Schlamassel wurde auf LV Ebene angezettelt, weil die nicht eingeschritten sind, als die beiden damaligen Streithähne Mohnert und Markenstein die Karre in den Dreck gefahren haben._


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Macht den Verband besser.
> Relativ einfach. Die stellen einen Profi ein als Vorstand mit Handlungsvollmacht. Das Präsidium  mit Präsidentin wird zum Aufsichtsrat und auf max. 5 Leute reduziert.
> Der Vorstand  hat Erfahrung aus der Wirtschaft und wenn möglich Verwaltung und wird entsprechend hoch honoriert.
> Der eingestellte Vorstand handelt selbstständig, auch ohne Aufträge des Aufsichtsrates. Er ist für seine Handlungen eigenverantwortlich.
> ...



Wär ein Ansatz, sofern angelpolitische Punkte vorher verbindlich festgelegt wären für die Arbeit wie hier als Beispiel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649

Man sieht, dass Leute wie Du, die als ehemalige Verbandsfunktionäre zu Recht mit ihrem Verein auch dem Landesverband den Rücken gekehrt haben, durchaus weiter denken als die Verbandsclaqueure und auch konkret was nennen können (und sich dennoch bewusst sind, dass die Rest-DAFV-Betonköppe dazu nie in der Lage sein würden...)....


*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Etwas gänzlich Neues zu schaffen hat auf den ersten Blick den Charm, dass man die ganzen alten Zöpfe mit einem Schlag abgeschnitten hat. Dies ist aber möglicherweise nur eine Illusion, denn auch das neue Gebilde muss finanziert werden.



Soweit denke ich noch gar nicht.

Was nutzt dir ein finanzstarker Verband,wenn bei vielen Verantwortlichen immer noch Ansichten von anno dunnemal in den Köpfen rumgeistern?

Diese Zöpfe müssen ja auch weg..samt deren Träger.Ein für
allemal.

Solchen Brunnenvergiftern in und an UNSERER Sache,möchte ich kein Geld mehr hinterherwerfen. 

Bei einem liberal fortschrittlichen wie auch offensiv auftretenden(wo nötig) BV dagegen,sähe das wohl grundlegend anders aus.

Mit Geld allein ists nicht getan..zuerst müssten etliche grundlegend ihre Denkweise  ändern.

Beginnt beim Dienstleistungs-
aspekt und hört beim sympathisieren mit den Ansichten eines H.Drosse' noch lange nicht auf.

Oder halt dafür sorgen,das solche Angelpolitischen Brandstifter in einem reformierten oder neuen dt. Verband nie wieder etwas zu melden haben.

Mit faulen Eiern machste keinen guten Kuchen..selbst dann nicht, wenn die Eier teuer waren..haben die letzten Jahrzehnte deutlich bewiesen.

Aber das weisst du ja selbst nur zu gut..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

@ Ruhrfischer:
Du kennst den Spruch - Frag nicht die Frösche, wenn Du den Sumpf austrocknen willst....??
;-)))))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Ruhrfischer:
> Du kennst den Spruch - Frag nicht die Frösche, wenn Du den Sumpf austrocknen willst....??
> ;-)))))



Dumm nur, wenn die Frösche das trockenlegen bezahlen sollen. Nur die dümmsten Schafe finanzieren ihren Metzger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ihr habt doch vom Drosse-Rheinischen schon seit Gründung des DAFV fast 500.000 Euro eurer LV-Zahler für den DAFV für NULL-Leistung bezahlt...

Ich will, dass ihr das Geld spart und statt dessen FÜR eure Zahler ausgebt statt für den DAFV...

Aber schön, wie sich hier wieder Verbandler in ihrer Denkweise entlarven...


PS:
Damit man mal sieht, wie weit der Rheinische schon mal war, hier ein Zitat des jetzigen Vorstandes Gube aus der RhFV - Inofzeitschrift, aus 2015:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus Info RhFV schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meckpomm (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will, dass ihr das Geld spart und statt dessen FÜR eure Zahler ausgebt statt für den DAFV...



Moin,

bist du dort überhaupt Mitglied? Du forderst dies und ähnliches schon seit Jahren, bekommst aber irgendwie die Mehrheiten nicht organisiert.

Fischereirecht ist im wesentlichen Landesrecht. Der DAFV als Bundesverband ist für die verschiedenen Landesverbände auch eine sehr gut geeignete Diskussionplattform. Dort werden Probleme in einzelnen Landesverbänden durchaus auch im Plenum angesprochen und kritisiert. Im Ergebnis ändern sich dann manche Dinge auf Landesebene wie bspw. Beseitigung von Nachangelverboten. Dafür muss aber in den Landesverbänden immer noch eine Mehrheit gefunden werden.

Und nun bin ich mal gespannt, welches Gangmitglied mich als erstes persönlich beleidigt.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Man muss dich nicht beleidigen, Rene, um aufzuzeigen, dass du kilometerweit daneben liegst.


meckpomm schrieb:


> MDer DAFV als Bundesverband ist für die verschiedenen Landesverbände auch eine sehr gut geeignete Diskussionplattform.
> Ich habe noch nie jemanden, nicht mal die gläubigsten Pro-DAFVler-Präsis, jemals sagen hören, dass dies so ist;
> ganz im Gegenteil!!!
> Dort werden Probleme in einzelnen Landesverbänden durchaus auch im Plenum angesprochen und kritisiert.
> ...


Wo & wann? #c|kopfkrat#c

Du lebst anscheinend in einem Prallel-Universum mit etwas anderer Realität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bist du dort überhaupt Mitglied?


Natürlich nicht, ich gehe doch nicht in Vereinigungen, deren Arbeit  ich ablehne..

Um Kritik zu üben, muss man weder als Mensch noch als Journalist irgendwo Mitglied in einer der kritisierten Organisationen sein - seltsames Staats.- und Medienverständnis wäre das... 

Nachdem MeckPomm für sein Abnicken ja gleich 2 Posten im Präsidium bekommen hat, ists kein Wunder, dass MeckPomm-Verbandler den DAFV trotz absoluter Nichtleistung im er noch toll finden und fördern wollen..

Konkrete Vorschläge zur Verbesserung fehlen aber auch hier wiederum, obwohl genau das hier das Thema ist (nur wieder Verantwortung bei andern suchen):
*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

helft mich, find nix aussagekräftiges im netz:

ist der DAFV verbandsklageberechtigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

wogegen? Als Naturschutzverband natürlich in Naturschutzdingen - wollen die aber nicht.

Hat was mit dem Thema hier zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Konkrete Vorschläge zur Verbesserung fehlen aber auch hier wiederum, obwohl genau das hier das Thema ist (nur wieder Verantwortung bei andern suchen):
*DAFV seit Bestehen, nur das Grobe, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, wie den DAFV besser machen, könnt ihr gucken, was alles zu verbessern ist:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wogegen? Als Naturschutzverband natürlich in Naturschutzdingen - wollen die aber nicht.
> 
> Hat was mit dem Thema hier zu tun?




ich denke schon.
was hier von der gegenseite als verbesserungsvorschläge so kommt ist doch nur verwaltungstechnischer kram nach dem motto "mehr professionals" - um dann gleich noch sand ins getriebe zu werfen mit dem argument fischereirecht ist landesrecht = wird eh nix.

den dafv verbessern? hmmm, eher fott mit dem und weg frei machen.
ich machs kürzer: wo sind die ziele so eines verbandes (außer casting im doppeldeutigen sinn)?
hätten die nicht gegen wasserturbinen klagen können z.b.?

sorry, ich dachte ja nur,


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

aaaahsoooooo, Du meinst Klagerechte endlich auch wahrnehmen (Wasserkaft, PETA, Angelverbote etc.) als Verbesserungsvorschlag?

Sorry, falsch verstanden.....

Klar, das wäre ne Verbesserung....

Vorher zeigen die aber Angler an wegen Verstoß gegen Tier- und Naturschutzan, bevor die für Angler und Angeln und gegen Verbote und Einschränkungen klagen werden...

Biete Wetten an.........

da kann ich dann mal ne analoge Umfrag starten zu Klagen vom DAFV:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328077


----------



## smithie (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ist zwar schon älter der Post, aber ich konnte mich nur mit Mühe auf dem Stuhl halten.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Cliquen, die die Posten unter sich in Vereinen und Verbänden aufteilen. [...]
> In die Vereinsvorstände und in die Präsidien der Verbände kommen vor allem diejenigen, die bereit sind ihre Zeit für die Allgemeinheit aufzuopfern.


Sehr witzig... es gibt keine Cliquen... ich schmeiß mich weg.
Dann ist bei euch wahrscheinlich alles ganz anders.

Bitte um Erklärung, wie Du in ein Präsidium gewählt werden willst, Bezirks- oder Landesebene, obwohl Du eine völlig andere Meinung vertrittst?
Du kommst doch gar nicht in die Situation gewählt werden zu können.
Sieht von "in der Clique" anders aus, als von außen |supergri




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal an die Möglichkeit denken, dass die Mehrheit der Angler vielleicht gar nicht der herrschenden Forums- Meinung entspricht.
> [...]
> Ich habe Einblick in zwei Angelvereine. Das ist nicht repräsentativ, aber in diesen beiden Vereinen besteht eine große Mehrheit für Naturschutz, gegen Setzkescher und gegen c & r. Der LV in NRW, der eure Meinung vertritt, der AGSB, führt ein Schattendasein mit nicht einmal 5000 Anglern. - Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


Wann hast Du das letzte mal QUANTITAV die Basis befragt, ob Deine Meinung mit der Basis übereinstimmt? (Fragebogen oder so...)
Die 10 Angelkumpel fragen zählt nicht ;-)

Ich tippe: noch nie - genauso wenig wie irgend ein Verbandsfunktionär.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ICH FINDE DIE DERZEITIGE ARBEIT DES DAFV NICHT GUT *UND WENN SICH DA NICHTS ÄNDERT*, BRAUCHT KEINER SO EINEN BUNDESVERBAND.


Und wie sieht bei Dir als Praktiker die Schonfrist (noch) aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Und wie sieht bei Dir als Praktiker die Schonfrist (noch) aus?


Sarkasmus an:
Naja, wie es bei Kolja, aussieht, keine Ahnung...

Aber 4 Jahre Nullleistung bzw. Arbeiten gegen Angler seitens des DAFV ist ja etwas zu wenig, um betonköpfige Delegierte in den abnickenden Bodensatzverbänden des anglerfeindlichen und naturschützenden Rest-DAFV zur Einsicht oder gar zu Bewegung und Änderung zu bringen.

Zumal Frau Dr. mit ihren "Ehren"- wie Hauptamtlern ja JEDES JAHR versprochen hatte, dass es ab jetzt besser werden würde!

Da muss man als treuer Abnicker - auch wenn sich NIE etwas ändert wie bisher - MINDESTENS wieder warten, bis sie näxtes Jahr wieder das Gleiche erzählt....

Und dann wieder das Jahr darauf..

und das danach.....

und danach wieder ein Jahr warten..

etc.

pp......

Sarkasmus aus


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Und wie sieht bei Dir als Praktiker die Schonfrist (noch) aus?


Aus meiner Sicht, maximal bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Weil die 4 Jahre Versagen (und das jahrzehntelange der Vorgänerverbände) und leere Versprechungen der betonköpfigen, abnickenden  Delegierten und Funktionäre in den abnickenden Bodensatzverbänden des anglerfeindlichen und naturschützenden Rest-DAFV  immer noch nicht gereicht haben bisher?

et tu brute
;-))))))))))

immer noch warten ist Verrat an Anglern und dem Angeln...


----------



## smithie (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht, maximal bis Ende des Jahres.


OK.
An was misst Du den Erfolg?

@die beiden anderen Punkte (Clique, Meinung Basis): würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie Du das siehst...


----------



## Angelfischerei (29. Mai 2017)

smithie schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon älter der Post, aber ich konnte mich nur mit Mühe auf dem Stuhl halten.
> 
> 
> Sehr witzig... es gibt keine Cliquen... ich schmeiß mich weg.
> ...



Dann sorg ich einmal für das "vom Stuhl fallen":

Im Rheinischen kann man - wenn man bereit ist, viel Freizeit zu opfern - ohne Clique oder Klüngel in den Vorstand kommen.

Ich bin selber das allerbeste Beispiel:

- keine Heerscharen an Vereinen hinter mir, kaum jemand kannte mich
- fast 4 Jahre Öffentlichkeitsreferent (2013 bis 2016)
- danach Wahl zum stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden und Verbandskassenführer (ab 04/2016)

Tue Dir bitte beim Aufprall auf dem Boden nicht weh, gibbet Beulen

Sorry für´s Offtopic



smithie schrieb:


> OK.
> An was misst Du den Erfolg?
> 
> @die beiden anderen Punkte (Clique, Meinung Basis): würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie Du das siehst...



Zur "Meinung Basis":

schau mal hier 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4672862&postcount=24


----------



## smithie (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Zur "Meinung Basis":
> 
> schau mal hier
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4672862&postcount=24


Ich formuliere neu, da ich offensichtlich nicht verstanden wurde:
Wann hast Du das letzte mal Deine Meinung bzw. Deine Entscheidungen im Verband mit der der Basis abgeglichen?


----------



## smithie (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Dann sorg ich einmal für das "vom Stuhl fallen":
> 
> Im Rheinischen kann man - wenn man bereit ist, viel Freizeit zu opfern - ohne Clique oder Klüngel in den Vorstand kommen.
> 
> ...


Alles gut, hat gar nicht so weh getan 

Dann hat man wohl Dich als Kritiker der Verbandsarbeit zum Öffentlichkeitsreferenten und dann zum stellv. Vorsitzende/Kassenführer gemacht, richtig?
Also als Kritiker, ohne Heerscharen an Vereinen hinter sich, dem Präsidium gegenüber kritisch eingestellt/hinterfragend kann man offensichtlich in RLP gewählt werden.


----------



## Angelfischerei (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich formuliere neu, da ich offensichtlich nicht verstanden wurde:
> Wann hast Du das letzte mal Deine Meinung bzw. Deine Entscheidungen im Verband mit der der Basis abgeglichen?



Wird laufend gemacht #6

Die Anglerdemo (Angelverbote in den AWZ) ist noch nicht sooo alt, daher wurde das als Beispiel gewählt.

P.S. Nicht RLP, sondern Rheinland in NRW :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Der Kollege Angelfischerei (was für ein ekliger Nick) ist ja relativ neu dabei - mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis er entnervt aufgibt oder nach Niedersachsen zieht....
:g:g:g


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Kollege Angelfischerei (was für ein ekliger Nick) ist ja relativ neu dabei - mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis er entnervt aufgibt oder nach Niedersachsen zieht....
> :g:g:g




Man ist sich nicht zu Schade die Anglerschaft tiefer und tiefer reinzureiten.......

Ps: Solche brauchen wir in NDS nun wirklich nicht,Anglerverband hört sich da schon besser an.......

|wavey:

Ps: Soweit ich weiß ist das Wort Angelfischerei von unseren Gegnern "entworfen" worden,so nen paar schlaue haben das dann als gut empfunden und es übernommen.

Demnächst kommt dann wohl Angelnahrungsgewinner.......


----------



## smithie (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Wird laufend gemacht #6
> 
> Die Anglerdemo (Angelverbote in den AWZ) ist noch nicht sooo alt, daher wurde das als Beispiel gewählt.


Schon klar, aber eine Anglerdemo bzgl. Angelverbote in den AWZ sehe ich jetzt nicht als Meinungsumfrage o.ä. eines Verbandes an. War das überhaupt eine  Verbandsveranstaltung?

Worum es mir geht ist, dass bei zentralen Themen das Angeln betreffend die Basis mit einbezogen werden muss.
Und im Zweifelsfall muss der Funktionär die Position seiner Mitglieder vertreten, auch wenn das nicht seine eigene ist.

Aber im Umkehrschluss seine Meinung ungeprüft als die der Angler in DE zu verkaufen, geht halt auch nicht.

Daher reite ich ja die ganze Zeit auf quantitativen Erhebungen/Umfrage, o.ä. herum (ist nun mit den vorhandenen technischen Möglichkeiten wirklich einfach so etwas umzusetzen).
*Hier kann sich der DAFV (und so gut wie jeder andere Anglerverband) erheblichst verbessern!!!*





Angelfischerei schrieb:


> P.S. Nicht RLP, sondern Rheinland in NRW :vik:


Hoppala |supergri


----------



## Double2004 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Worum es mir geht ist, dass bei zentralen Themen das Angeln betreffend die Basis mit einbezogen werden muss.
> Und im Zweifelsfall muss der Funktionär die Position seiner Mitglieder vertreten, auch wenn das nicht seine eigene ist.
> [...]
> Daher reite ich ja die ganze Zeit auf quantitativen Erhebungen/Umfrage, o.ä. herum (ist nun mit den vorhandenen technischen Möglichkeiten wirklich einfach so etwas umzusetzen).



Oh ja, das macht die Politik ja prima vor! Bei zentralen Fragen beziehen die gewählten Funktionäre/Politiker die Basis ja selbstverständlich permanent ein.#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Oh ja, das macht die Politik ja prima vor! Bei zentralen Fragen beziehen die gewählten Funktionäre/Politiker die Basis ja selbstverständlich permanent ein.#q



Die Grundzüge der repräsentativen Demokratie in Deutschland sollten aber schon bekannt sein. Dieses verstärkte "mimimi" hört man vor allem bei denen, die ansonsten keinen Bock haben sich parteipolitisch/ verbandspolitisch einzubringen. Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja genug. - Aber klar, Politiker und Verbandler sind ja alles rückradlose Verbrecher. Sorry, habe ich vergessen. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> rückradlose


Fahrrad können sie schon (nach unten treten, nach oben buckeln)

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fahrrad können sie schon (nach unten treten, nach oben buckeln)
> 
> :q:q:q:q



Jep. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Oh ja, das macht die Politik ja prima vor! Bei zentralen Fragen beziehen die gewählten Funktionäre/Politiker die Basis ja selbstverständlich permanent ein.#q



Ist dir Politikverdrossenheit ein Begriff?

Und nun rate mal,woran das u.a.liegen könnte..

Das die Politik direkte Mitbestimmung zumeist ablehnt,ist  ja kein Grund das demütig als Gott gegeben hinzunehmen.

Gilt auch für Angelpolitische Themen der Verbände.

Beide haben nämlich den Bezug zur Realität verloren.





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Grundzüge der repräsentativen Demokratie in Deutschland sollten aber schon bekannt sein. Dieses verstärkte "mimimi" hört man vor allem bei denen, die ansonsten keinen Bock haben sich parteipolitisch/ verbandspolitisch einzubringen. Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja genug



Erzähl mir bitte weder was von Partei-noch Verbandspolitik..

Die repräsentative Demokratie hat nämlich bei beiden so ihre identischen Tücken.

Dann nämlich,wenn einiges versprochen aber kaum was umgesetzt wird.

Und das ist kein mimimi sondern Fakt.

Aber wahrscheinlich gilts auch gegenüber Verbandsfunktionären als unfein,sie an ihren Versprechen zu messen..


----------



## ayron (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Kollege Angelfischerei (was für ein ekliger Nick)....



Nach DAVF-Manier müsste man hier sofort präventiv einschreiten, ihn gängeln, reglementieren und bevormunden

Auf Ihn!

Spaß beiseite....schön, dass hier immer mal wieder mehr oder weniger jemand versucht an der Basis nach Argumenten zu suchen.
Man könnte ja schon fast von einem Ruck in Angeldeutschland in den letzten Jahren reden.
Die Frage ist nur was fällt zu erst? Der DAFV auseinander oder Frau Dr. auf die Knie und schafft das Angeln ab.
Besser machen? Glaub ich nimmer dran! Die gehen eher Insolvent als, dass sich da noch was tut, selbst bei den dann Arbeitslosen Hauptämtlern. Für die ist sicher noch was bei den Schützern oder dem Bfn drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Dein Humor gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich gilts auch gegenüber Verbandsfunktionären als unfein,sie an ihren Versprechen zu messen..


Nein, ich bitte sogar darum. Und wenn möglich dann auch in der MV des Verbandes die richtigen Fragen stellen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein, ich bitte sogar darum. Und wenn möglich dann auch in der MV des Verbandes die richtigen Fragen stellen!


Hör mir auf..

Mit den richtigen Fragen beim falschen Verband, wandelt sich der Status innerhalb weniger Augenblicke vom Fragesteller zum potentiellen Ketzer.

Fragen kann man viel..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Frag mal Kati, wie der bei Westfalen-Lippe wegen seiner Fragen inzwischen intern genannt und "geliebt" wird, der nimmt das als Vereinsvorstandsmitglied ja auch wahr (als einer der wenigen zwischen Massen an Abnickern)...
;-)))


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Mai 2017)

Verbandsarbeit wie sie leibt und lebt.
Vor der Fusion in BW waren 3 Verbände Mitglied im DAFV. Der Dachverband, LFVBW war da kein Mitglied. Das Argument warum die einzelnen Verbände Mitglied waren, "nur so können wir bestimmen wer von uns zur Mitgliederversammlung fährt" wir zahlen doch nicht dass der Dachverband dann jemand schickt  und wir nur bezahlen müssen". Das ist gelebte anglerische Solidarität. Quakifikation oder so ähnliches habe ich da nie gehört.

Off Topic. Mir ist aufgefallen das wir uns oft nur mit einem Buchstaben von der Realität fernhalten
Mitglied  - Mitleid
Dachverband - Lachverband
Verein  - Vernein.en
wählen  - quälen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

@Thomas
Genau das meinte ich..

Die Chance vor Kurienkardinälen für einen Saunaclub werben zu dürfen ist um einiges grösser..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hör mir auf..
> 
> Mit den richtigen Fragen beim falschen Verband, wandelt sich der Status innerhalb weniger Augenblicke vom Fragesteller zum potentiellen Ketzer.
> 
> Fragen kann man viel..



Ich sag ja: mimimi


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: mimimi


Kommt noch was mit Substanz oder bleibts bei Totschlag Phrasen ?


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kommt noch was mit Substanz oder bleibts bei Totschlag Phrasen ?




lass stecken.
er  ist ein schlichter... :m


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frag mal Kati, wie der bei Westfalen-Lippe ...


Kann ich gut mit leben.
Der Grad meines Informationsstandes schützt ja auch eine Menge |rolleyes
Trotzdem ist es eine eher frustrierende Mission, die vielen kritiklos Gläubigen & Desinteressierten irgendwie wach zu rütteln. Der Stein höhlt sich extremst langsam...

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
wenn schon die LV-Ebene so schläfrig ist, kann man sich gut vorstellen, wie es auf Bundesverbandsebene mit Reformwillen aussieht.
Da geht nix, da wird auch nix gehen.
Das gibt die ganze Struktur einfach nicht her.

Man schaue sich die Wenigen doch an, die versucht haben das VDSF-System von innen heraus zu liberalisieren, bestes Beispiel Brotfisch.
Bevor sich diese Bretter bohren lassen, wird der Bohrer zerbrochen, zur Not auch mit mutwilliger Gewalt.
Und ich glaube ehrlich, dass so einige LV-Präsis beim Start ihrer "Karriere" etwas anderes vorhatten, als dort Dauer-Abnicker zu sein.

Man betrachte Personen wie Sven Brux (Präsi VDKAC):
früher Punk, heute Sicherheitsleiter bei St. Pauli; das ist/war doch im Prinzip kein Typ mit weichen Eiern!
Und was macht er heute (gerade als Karpfenpräsi) im DAFV? Die Fusseln vom roten Teppich zupfen bevor Frau Dr. drüber schreitet. Beschämend!

Diese Struktur lässt nur brav-systemkonforme auf Dauer zu, echte Typen mit Herz & Charakter (Werner Klasing, Fritz Emonts, ...) wenden sich irgendwann ab und stecken ihre Energie in die eigene Organisation (Gube hat's nun endlich auch begriffen, hat viel zu lang gedauert, Uwe Bülau folgt hoffentlich bald, er gehört m.M.n. zu diesen positiven Typen).

Darum mein Fazit:
den DAFV macht man besser indem man ihn verlässt!
Umso eher verschwindet er ganz in der Versenkung.
Und was immer dann kommt,
selbst wenn gar nix kommt,
kann nur besser sein!


----------



## Dachfeger (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Uwe Bülau folgt hoffentlich bald, er gehört m.M.n. zu diesen positiven Typen).
> Das hoffe ich. |rolleyes
> 
> Darum mein Fazit:
> ...



Hoffentlich passiert das Alles bald.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Jose schrieb:


> lass stecken.
> er  ist ein schlichter... :m



Genau, da werde ich doch keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen. |splat2:


----------



## ayron (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Beim DAVF nennt man ihn auch den Einregler, Vorsänger, Gleichschalter oder Wackeldackelbetreuer.

Ich hab auch nichts gegen Neologismen - wie wäre es mit DAIVWA (Deutscher Angel-Interessen Verband wahrer Angler)


----------



## Wegberger (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo,

jetzt mal eine andere Frage zu diesem Komplex:

Was ist denn das Idealbild unser komischen Verbandsspitze vom Angeln in Deutschland ?  Hat es in den letzten 30 Jahren eigentlich mal Aussagen für anglerische Ziele gegeben ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hauptsache der Angelfischer ist brav organisiert und zahlt seine Beiträge  und folgt brav und möglichst schon im vorauseilenden Gehorsam allen Verboten, welche von NABU, BUND, PETA, DAFV und Konsorten  angedacht, eingebracht und/oder von Politik/Behörden dann umgesetzt werden und trägt zusätzlich noch ein paar Kröten als Waschbärfutter über die Straße und finanziert in Klimawandel- und grüner Wasserkraftzeiten unsinnige Leuchtturmprojekte für Wandersalmoniden und sind gegen vergleichende Angeln und für Angeln nur zur Verwertung - dann sollte es doch passen, oder hab ich was vergessen, was vom DAFV und seinen Vorgängerverbänden die letzten Jahre alles kam??

Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Vom Genannten schlicht immer das Gegenteil..


----------



## kati48268 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hat es in den letzten 30 Jahren eigentlich mal Aussagen für anglerische Ziele gegeben ?


Was Thomas mit 'seinen Worten' beschreibt,
ist auch das Einzige, an da ich mich erinnere:

Zu VDSF-Mohnert & Drossé-Zeiten zog ganz verstärkt und offiziell der Tierschutz ein, die Angelei sollte sich radikal ändern (und hat sich ja in großen Teilen auch).

Quasi gleichzeitig konnte man durch das erwirkte Wettfischverbot auch dem verhassten Gegner DAV gehörig in die Parade fahren (es drohten Mitglieder zu diesem deutlich liberalerem verband hinüber zu wechseln).

Der ASV Rheidt (Drossé war dort Vorsitzender) beschreibt dies noch heute stolz auf seiner HP; 
mögen sie in der Anglerhölle dafür brennen!


Der DAFV hatte eigentlich nie ein Ziel.
"Einig Anglerland", wenn man so will, war vielleicht eines.
Wenn man ihn an diesem Ziel mißt, ist das Urteil ja wohl vernichtend.

Ansonsten ist das Ziel wohl nur irgendwie zu existieren,
warum und wieso kann, glaub ich, nicht mal mehr der Verband selbst erklären.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Angelfischer ist brav organisiert und zahlt seine Beiträge  und folgt brav und möglichst schon im vorauseilenden Gehorsam allen Verboten, welche von NABU, BUND, PETA, DAFV und Konsorten  angedacht, eingebracht und/oder von Politik/Behörden dann umgesetzt werden und trägt zusätzlich noch ein paar Kröten als Waschbärfutter über die Straße und finanziert in Klimawandel- und grüner Wasserkraftzeiten unsinnige Leuchtturmprojekte für Wandersalmoniden und sind gegen vergleichende Angeln und für Angeln nur zur Verwertung - dann sollte es doch passen, oder hab ich was vergessen, was vom DAFV und seinen Vorgängerverbänden die letzten Jahre alles kam??
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> Vom Genannten schlicht immer das Gegenteil..


Der Angler Zahlt keinen Beitrag, der ist kein direktes Mitglied. Schreibst du doch selber immer.  Die Vereine zahlen Beitrag und die sind frei darin, in einen LV einzutreten oder nicht. Wenn sie nicht im LV sind, zahlen sie auch keinen Beitrag. Es gibt keinen Verbandszwang! Offenbar sehen die meisten Vereine einen Vorteil darin, in einen LV einzutreten. 

Der RhFV engagiert sich seit vielen Jahren beim Wanderfischprogramm. Ich halte das auch für absolut richtig! Gerade wir Angler haben doch ein Interesse an gesunden fischreichen Gewässern. Für NABU und BUND hört der Naturschutz meist an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Sorry Kolja, der Angler zahlt am Ende ALLES über seinen Vereinsbeitrag, von dem die Verbände sich  durchfüttern, ob in Land oder im Bund..

*Auch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag konkret mal von mir:*
Es müsste gesetzlich festgeschrieben werden (weil das die aufs Anglergeld geilen Verbanditen nie freiwillig machen würden), dass es Vereinsmitgliedern auch in einem Verein frei stehen muss, in übergeordneten Verbänden mitzumachen.

Beim Eintritt in einen Verein müssen die Kosten für ALLE Verbände, in welchen ein Verein Mitglied ist, jeweils einzeln extra auf einem Formblatt aufgeführt werden.

Man muss dann als zahlender Angler/Vereinsmitglied ankreuzen können, welchen man bezahlen/dabei sein will und bei welchen nicht ...

Auch später muss immer kurzfristig die Möglichkeit bestehen, diese Entscheidungen zu revidieren und Verbände bei entsprechendem Handeln dann entweder wieder zu bezahlen oder die Bezahlung auch wieder zu kündigen.

Durch eine solche Verfahrensweise würden sicher seeeeeehr viele Verbände seeeehr schnell seeeeehr viel basisnäher arbeiten...

;-))) 

Daanke für Dein Posting, Kolja, das mich auf diese Idee brachte..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Offenbar sehen die meisten Vereine einen Vorteil darin, in einen LV einzutreten.



Hier im Umkreis dürften 90 % der Vereine genau einen(!)einzigen Vorteil sehen,bei den Bevormundern vom  LV Westfalen Lippe Mitglied zu sein..

Ohne LV W-L Zugehörigkeit, gibts keine vollwertige Jahreskarte für die Verbandsgewässer.

Das wir bei den Westfälischen AF nur noch eine stark abgespeckte Erlaubnis zum gleichen Preis erhalten,hängt natürlich nur rein zufällig mit vorhergehender Kritik an W-L zusammen..und die Erde ist eine Scheibe.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Kolja, der Angler zahlt am Ende ALLES über seinen Vereinsbeitrag, von dem die Verbände sich  durchfüttern, ob in Land oder im Bund..
> 
> *Auch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag konkret mal von mir:*
> Es müsste gesetzlich festgeschrieben werden (weil das die aufs Anglergeld geilen Verbanditen nie freiwillig machen würden), dass es Vereinsmitgliedern auch in einem Verein frei stehen muss, in übergeordneten Verbänden mitzumachen.
> ...



Nene Thomas...
In NRW gibt es LFVerbände (min 1 LFV) dessen Angestellte vom NRW Umweltministerium bezahlt werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Natürlich nur zum Vorteil der Angler..

Nicht das hier noch der Verdacht aufkommt,das sich der betr.Verband damit zur Politmarionette machen könnte[emoji23]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Kolja, der Angler zahlt am Ende ALLES über seinen Vereinsbeitrag, von dem die Verbände sich  durchfüttern, ob in Land oder im Bund..
> 
> *Auch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag konkret mal von mir:*
> Es müsste gesetzlich festgeschrieben werden (weil das die aufs Anglergeld geilen Verbanditen nie freiwillig machen würden), dass es Vereinsmitgliedern auch in einem Verein frei stehen muss, in übergeordneten Verbänden mitzumachen.
> ...



Bitte, gern geschehen. Nur, dass dein Vorschlag nicht mit unserer Rechtsordnung in Einklang zu bringen ist. Also wird da wohl nichts draus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Gesetze kann man ändern (sollte ein Jurist wissen)...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gesetze kann man ändern (sollte ein Jurist wissen)...



Der Jurist weiß aber auch, dass es Gesetze gibt, die man eben nicht ändern kann. Und der politische Jurist weiß, dass es Gesetze gibt, die die Politik niemals ändern wird. - Ohne auf deinen Vorschlag näher einzugehen, kann ich dir versichern, dass er Verfassungswidrig wäre. So auf Anhieb wären hier Art. 9 iVm. Art 2 GG verletzt. Und die kannst du wegen Art. 79 Abs. 3 GG nicht ändern. Wieder eine deiner Utopie, die leider an der Messlatte der Realität scheitern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Natürlich ein Utopie...

und?

(davon ab, kann auch das Grundgesetz geändert werden, was meines Wissens schon mehrmals passiert ist (ausser der Anwalt möcht mir verbessern ;-)) 

ohne Utopie ist man im real existierenden Verbandsunwesen Rest-DAFV mit seinen abnickenden Bodensatz-LV gelandet..

Du findest ja DAFV so toll, dass Du für Erhalt kämpfen willst.. 

Ich habe da lieber Utopien (Visionen - Helmut Schmidt ;-)) bevor ich solche rein naturschützenden Anglerfeinde ohne Utopie weiterhin will..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich ein Utopie...
> 
> und?
> 
> ...


Aber eben nicht die Grundrechte, die müssen in ihrem Wesen erhalten bleiben

Art. 79

(1) [...]
(2) [...]
(3) Eine Änderung dieses Grundgesetzes, durch welche die Gliederung des Bundes in Länder, die grundsätzliche Mitwirkung der Länder bei der Gesetzgebung *oder die in den Artikeln 1 und 20 niedergelegten Grundsätze berührt werden, ist unzulässig.*

und 

Art. 19

(1) Soweit nach diesem Grundgesetz ein Grundrecht durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingeschränkt werden kann, muß das Gesetz allgemein und nicht nur für den Einzelfall gelten. Außerdem muß das Gesetz das Grundrecht unter Angabe des Artikels nennen.

*(2) In keinem Falle darf ein Grundrecht in seinem Wesensgehalt angetastet werden.*

(3) Die Grundrechte gelten auch für *inländische juristische Personen*, soweit sie ihrem Wesen nach auf diese anwendbar sind.
(4) [...]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du findest ja DAFV so toll, dass Du für Erhalt kämpfen willst..


 Gegenwärtig finde ich ihn zum abgewöhnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

ich les da nirgends raus, dass eine Zwangsfinanzierung von Verbänden über Angler der Mitgliedsvereine ein Grundrecht wäre.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gegenwärtig finde ich ihn zum abgewöhnen!


Konkrete, angelpolitische Vorschläge zum besser machen fehlen nach wie vor ..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Gegenwärtig finde ich ihn zum abgewöhnen!


Jetzt erst?

Objektiv gesehen war das von Anfang an Murks zum abgewöhnen.

Aufbruchstimmung Fehlanzeige

Aus dem ehem. VDSF Pixxpott konnteste keinen DAFV Kochpott machen..nicht bei der Anzahl an ungelösten Problemen/unklarer Ausrichtung..das bisschen Alibi DAV wurde ja auch noch bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verwässert(siehe u.a. Präsidium)

Voila..VDSF 2.0

Blühende Angellandschaften sehen weiss Gott anders aus


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich les da nirgends raus, dass eine Zwangsfinanzierung von Verbänden über Angler der Mitgliedsvereine ein Grundrecht wäre.
> 
> 
> Konkrete, angelpolitische Vorschläge zum besser machen fehlen nach wie vor ..


Doch habe ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

so mal wieder in Bezug auf Kompetenz sowohl der Präsidentin, der da mit Anwesenden und der "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit"" mit und im DAFV:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328142

Da erwarte ich dann auch mal Vorschläge, wie man das intern verbessern soll, ohne einfach die ganze Mischpoke hochkant rauszuschmeissen...
:g:g:g


----------



## smithie (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Auch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag konkret mal von mir:*
> Es müsste gesetzlich festgeschrieben werden (weil das die aufs Anglergeld geilen Verbanditen nie freiwillig machen würden), dass es Vereinsmitgliedern auch in einem Verein frei stehen muss, in übergeordneten Verbänden mitzumachen.


Mensch Thomas, jetzt sei halt nicht so.
Jeder kann sich den Jahresbeitrag für die Verbände locker leisten.
Das sind doch gerade mal 2 oder 3 Päckchen Zigaretten im Jahr, das ist doch kein Problem (das finde ich immer noch den schönsten Vergleich)!

Warum fällt es den Gewählten so schwer, die Meinung der Basis einzuholen? Dafür bin ich doch dann gewählt worden - um die Meinung zu vertreten, die die Leute haben, die ich vertrete.

Zumindest war das meine Interpretation als ich das selbst gemacht habe. Weit kommt man da nicht - es sei denn, man ist bereit, seine "Denke" anzupassen.

Ich kann aufhören, unser Verein konnte austreten.

Es ist nur wirklich traurig für Leute/Vereine, die darauf angewiesen sind (gewässertechnisch) und dann möglicherweise Funktionären ausgeliefert sind, die machen was sie wollen - weil sie es können (und/oder mit der ihnen übertragenen Verantwortung/Einfluss überfordert sind/nicht klar kommen).


Und das Schönste an dem Ganzen: ich muss mich als Verband noch nicht mal reinhängen - ich habe immer ausreichend und zukünftig mehr Einnahmen.
Nehme ich Bayern: die könnten sich zurücklehnen und warten, bis Staat/Kreise alle Gewässer per Vorkaufsrecht kaufen und die Verwaltung an den Verband abgeben.

Super easy System.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



smithie schrieb:


> Warum fällt es den Gewählten so schwer, die Meinung der Basis einzuholen? Dafür bin ich doch dann gewählt worden - um die Meinung zu vertreten, die die Leute haben, die ich vertrete.
> 
> Zumindest war das meine Interpretation als ich das selbst gemacht habe. Weit kommt man da nicht - es sei denn, man ist bereit, seine "Denke" anzupassen.
> 
> Ich kann aufhören, *unser Verein konnte austreten.*


#6#6#6

Eine positive Ausnahme, und dann auch gleich neben Weitblick und Klugheit noch Rückgrat und Anstand haben und das dann durchziehen..

Ich verneige mich in Respekt vor Dir und Deinem Verein!
#r#r#r#r


Mehr von Deiner Sorte und weniger von den Abnickern - auch das wäre ein Verbesserungsvorschlag!
:g:g:g


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo,

je länger man über diese Misere nachdenkt, desto depressiver könnte man werden.

Letztendlich müsste man gefühlt 90% der deutschen Angelfunktionäre (BV,LV & Vereine), wegen nachhaltiger Schädigung und Missbrauch ihrer Ämter verklagen und belangen.

Meine einzige wirkliche Hoffnung ist, dass der Leuchtturm NDS soviel Strahlwirkung hat, dass es ein Flächenbrand entstehen könnte und das hierdurch was Neues entstehen könnte. 

Vielleicht sollte das AB hier intensiver den Wandel in NDS betrachten und die Initativen aufzeigen ?????

Aber, und die Frage besteht ja zurecht, will NDS die Keimzelle des neuen Angler-Deutschland sein?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Aber, und die Frage besteht ja zurecht, will NDS die Keimzelle des neuen Angler-Deutschland sein?


Viel zu viel an Anforderung. Die sollen ein gutes Beispiel für andere Länder sein, das wär schon mehr als man hoffen darf.
Bislang ist für den Fahnentreuen Klasing immer noch 'der Verräter'...

Was tatsächlich eine Keimzelle mal werden könnte ist die "Sachsen-Aschse".
Dazu muss Sachsen-Anhalt aber erst mal raus aus dem BV, 
plus die Sachsen brauchen dringend einen neuen Vorsitzenden, sonst sind sie doch schneller wieder drin als sie raus sind.
Und wenn die beiden dann mit NDS...
Aber bis dahin gehen noch einige Jahre ins Land.

Da hoffe ich eher auf den schnellen Knall, wenn noch ein dicker LV tatsächlich kündigt und sich noch ein, zwei kleine anschließen, das würde als Fangschuss reichen.

Frau Dr. würde trotzdem weiter machen, solange es noch 2 Mitgliedsverbände gibt, denn auch diese brauchen ja unbedingt einen Dachverband.
Aber wenn die deutliche Mehrheit der organisierten Angler außerhalb des DAFV stehen, kommt automatisch irgendeine neue Kooperation in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Wegberger (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Hallo,



> Frau Dr. würde trotzdem weiter machen,



solange ihr jemand einen Dorsch anhängt .... :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

das meinste:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328142

;-))))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht, mit welchem simplen, aber enorm öffentlichkeitswirksamen Mitteln die Pelzindustire grad gegen Peta zurück schießt:
> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dcbbd2482817f956981e137e1f6f3b93&oe=59B87AC6
> zu so etwas ist der Bundesverband aufgrund von Mangel an Kreativität, Motivation, Intellektualität, Engagement,... gar nicht in der Lage.
> 
> ...


Na ja, so was tolles ist der bemalte Bus nun auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

mehr als alles was der DAFV in bisher über 4 Jahren für für über 7 Millionen je hinbekommen hat in normaler Presse und Öffentlichkeit...


----------



## smithie (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Na ja, so was tolles ist der bemalte Bus nun auch nicht.


Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag?


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Ich hole den Offtopiv Vorschlag mal hier rüber, Kolja



> Also ich habe noch keinen Bus mit dem Logo fahren sehen. Die Reichweite  dieser Aktion scheint mir recht begrenzt zu sein. - Eine nette Idee, ja,  aber ein großer Wurf ist es halt nicht.
> 
> Und ja, ich könnte mir besseres vorstellen. Z.B. eine deutschlandweite  Plakataktion, in der man auf die vielen Segnungen des Angelns hinweist.  Von Jugendarbeit bis Gewässerschutz. Stimmungsvolle Bilder, die alle  positiven Klischees bedienen. Man muss die Leute da abholen, wo sie  sind.   Opa mit Enkel beim Angeln im Sonnenuntergang usw. Dazu Promis, die sich  beim Angeln ablichten lassen und sich dazu bekennen. Jeweils mit einem  markigen Spruch. „Ich angle weil …“Ich setze Fische zurück, weil ..."
> 
> Antiwerbung, wie die von der Pelzindustrie hat mehrere Nachteile. Der  Hauptnachteil ist, dass man den „Gegner“ ebenfalls im Gespräch hält.  Zudem kommen reine Negativaussagen nicht immer bei der Bevölkerung gut  an. Daher ist es besser positiv von sich selber zu sprechen und die  eigenen Vorzüge immer wieder zu benennen. Dazu natürlich auch andere  Medien bedienen. Image-Filme auf Youtube. Berichterstattung auf  Facebook. Aktionen für die Medien usw. Eine Kampagne muss immer  multimedial angelegt werden. Marketinganalysen haben gezeigt, dass der  durchschnittliche Mensch eine Werbebotschaft erst beim sechsmal  wahrnimmt. Er läuft also fünfmal an ihr vorbei, ohne sie bewusst  wahrzunehmen. Man muss die anderen, wie NABU und Konsorten dazu  verleiten, in die „Falle“ der Negativwerbung zu gehen und ihr Geld dazu  verwenden, die Angler im Gespräch zu halten. Dieses „im Gespräch halten“  kann man aber nur für sich nutzen, wenn man Angeln in der Bevölkerung  massiv mit einem positiven Image koppelt. Nur dann würden die  Negativkampagnen der anderen in Leere laufen. – Ich bin allerdings kein  Marketing-Profi. Ich habe mich nur im Rahmen der Werbung für unsere  Kanzlei ein wenig damit beschäftigt. – Jetzt stellt euch mal vor, ein  Profi würde sich Gedanken darüber machen. Ich kenne da sogar einen.



Ist doch eine nette Idee - warum macht's keiner?
Was macht der Bundesverband anstatt dessen?

Wie bekommst Du den DAFV dazu etwas zu tun?


Fragen über Fragen...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

Siehste smithie, Du weisst als Nichhtmehrverbandler besser, wie sowas passt bei uns hier und wie man sich an Regeln hält ;-))
Danke daher dafür!


----------



## smithie (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste smithie, Du weisst als Nichhtmehrverbandler besser, wie sowas passt bei uns hier und wie man sich an Regeln hält ;-))
> Danke daher dafür!


Du hättest es ja gleich selber hierher schieben können....#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie den DAFV besser machen?*

stimmt - aber automatische Reaktion ist der immer der dafür geschaffene OT-Thread.
Immer an alles denken kann nicht mal ein Genie wie ich ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Na ja, so was tolles ist der bemalte Bus nun auch nicht.


Da bin ich völlig anderer Meinung.

Überhaupt eine politische Aussage auf einen Bus zu packen ist ungewöhnlich ...und somit eine gute Idee.
Dass da nur eine Schlagzeile und keine ausführlichen Details drauf passen (und gelden werden können), ist schon richtig.
So was soll ja nur ein kl. Teil von ÖA sein.

Die Strategie des DAFVs (und vieler LVs) des "Ignorierens" von Angelgegnern ist hingegen voll für den XXsch!

Ich wundere mich darüber hinaus immer mehr, welche Standpunkte du so vertrittst. 
Dein LV ist nicht nur endlich aufgewacht was den BV angeht, sondern einer der Aktivsten was grundsätzliche Angelpolitik im Sinne der Angler angeht (wenn auch oft nur im Hintergrund und nicht laut in der Öffentlichkeit).
Möchtest du, dass dein LV so eine lahme Ente , aber blind fahnentreu bis zum Endsieg, wie beispielsweise Weser-Ems wird?


----------

